# November Babies



## MommaBarry

*Our thread is moving soon as we are about to head into the third tri! Please feel free to join our group of chat happy ladies at https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...3-november-due-dates-cont-4.html#post19992503*




Thought I would start a thread here for all those due in November. Anyone intrested in joining me? :flower:

November due dates


Team :pink: 21 Team :blue: 18 Team :yellow: 7

1st- SarahDiener :pink: MrsBertie :pink:
2nd- destynibaby :blue:
3rd- amy-marie :pink:
4th- Beckyc39 :blue: 
5th- HRhHol :blue: CharlieKeys :pink:
6th- Ginagg :yellow:
7th- oh_so_blessed :blue:
8th- LittleAngel_x :pink: rider89x :blue: fraggle081112 :yellow:
9th- Mommabarry :pink:
10th- zulab :blue:, lucyjo81 :pink: wandering :pink: Beankeeper :yellow: Kelly6407 Aimee4311 :pink:
11th-
12th- lillio :blue: marlaw27 :pink: minties :pink:
13th- Themonkey :blue corgankid :blue:
14th- wifeywoo2 :yellow:
15th- bublychic :blue: tabitha561 :blue: BeckaBoo88 :blue:
16th- 1eighty :blue:
17th- young-n-proud :blue: jo8082 :yellow: Babyface83 :pink:
18th- always_xo :pink:
19th- Jazavac :blue:
20th- Kba x :pink: Sproutlet :yellow:
21st- linz143 :pink: winks :blue: palacemommy :pink:
22nd- sarahcake :blue: shanini21
23rd- britt0285
24th- mummy2be1987 :blue: nosocks :pink: 
25th- Xgail123, Ahren :pink:
26th-
27th-
28th- sailorsgirl :blue:
29th- beautifuloaks :pink: BMIbaby :yellow: ttc_lolly :pink: annie00 :pink:
30th-


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Awe, my little boy is due on November 7. Now I'll have two male scorpios in the house! :p


----------



## sara2012

November the 12th :) how big are your bumps?


----------



## oh_so_blessed

sara2012 said:


> November the 12th :) how big are your bumps?

Too big for this stage, lol!! :blush:


----------



## MommaBarry

I am due November the 9th and scheduled November the 2nd for a c-section. I am definetly bumpin hehe:haha: Im a smidge under 5 ft so im belly and boobs. How are you all feeling?


----------



## LittleAngel_x

Hey 
My lmp due date is 7th november, and my 12week ultrasound is 12th november.

it really doesnt make sence. 

Ive got a little bump


----------



## MommaBarry

Oh so blessed I hope you dont mind I read your story, and I totally get the wanting to get married and the entire financial aid deal. I am student as well.


----------



## MommaBarry

LittleAngel_x said:


> Hey
> My lmp due date is 7th november, and my 12week ultrasound is 12th november.
> 
> it really doesnt make sence.
> 
> Ive got a little bump

Welcome Little Angel!! Good luck at your 12 weeks scan, thats so exciting:happydance:


----------



## oh_so_blessed

MommaBarry said:


> Oh so blessed I hope you dont mind I read your story, and I totally get the wanting to get married and the entire financial aid deal. I am student as well.

:) Not at all. And nice to have another student on board! I'm a grad student and OH is a returning undergrad. We're still hoping to find a way to just have a religious ceremony. It may not be easy in the country, but hopefully we'll find a way.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

MommaBarry said:


> LittleAngel_x said:
> 
> 
> Hey
> My lmp due date is 7th november, and my 12week ultrasound is 12th november.
> 
> it really doesnt make sence.
> 
> Ive got a little bump
> 
> Welcome Little Angel!! Good luck at your 12 weeks scan, thats so exciting:happydance:Click to expand...


I think she already had the 12 week scan and they dated her as due on the 12th of November, that's how I understand it. 

From what I've read dating scans are best done earlier, 8 weeks is a good time. The later the more different the babies become from one another in size, so dating based on the average baby may not exactly give a good date. fwiw, they dated me at 8w and 12w, at 8w I was due Nov 7, at 12w due Nov 5. Not a big spread, but it's not an exact science, either. :) I'm sticking with the 8w date. 

:flower:


----------



## MommaBarry

Your right i read that wrong :dohh: pregnancy brain!!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

MommaBarry said:


> Your right i read that wrong :dohh: pregnancy brain!!

Tell me! I forgot my PIN number the other day. Slid the card, and as soon as the machine expected a number I just couldn't retrieve it. WOW! :wacko:


----------



## MommaBarry

Ive definetly done that:haha: Same thing with logging on to my student portal for school. Had to call IT because I couldnt remember what my password was. Does not help they make us change it every month :dohh:


----------



## minties

Hi! I'm due November 12 from an early scan.

I seem to have something about November's, my birthday is the 26th and my son was due on the 25th.


----------



## Thaynes

Nov 12 as well.


----------



## halinichols

my baby is due Nov 7th, not sure of gender yet, i have to wait until 24-26 weeks to find out.


----------



## sara2012

Thaynes said:


> Nov 12 as well.

Yah more November 12th people how exciting,


----------



## P.Lily

Hi ladies, can I join you? I am due Nov. 14th with my first and I'm so excited  I don't really have a bump at the min, just a bit thicker around the waist, but can't wat for my bump to show.


----------



## Taylorr

:hi: I'm due 19th November. I'm being scanned every few weeks as my baby had a high nuchal translucency scoring and I have a heart condition.

Hope everyone is starting to hit the blooming/glowing stage??

x


----------



## celticmum

No, my skin is still scabby and I keep having allergic reactions to things!

Baby's EDD is November 2nd. My b'day is Nov 12th, so everyone seems to think s/he will make an appearance around then :haha:

1 month until the anomaly scan...can't wait to see LO again (and hopefully see if it's a her or him!) :happydance:


----------



## lillio

I'm a November 12th too!! so many lol! Im still struggling with super bad hyperemesis I puke all day long! Lost about ten pounds but have got giant boobs and a bump that I wasn't expecting at this stage lol, I was little to begin with so maybe that's why! Hope everyone's doing ok! x


----------



## kelly6407

I'm due baby no.3 on the 10th November.
My last baby was almost 3months early so hoping to make it to nov.


----------



## Lucyjo81

Hey, i'm also 10th November :) Cannot wait, only 5 weeks till i find out if im having a lil lady or lil man :D xxx


----------



## Stinkerbell

I'm joining 2nd tri today eeeek I'm due nov 13th :) xx


----------



## Scally

Hey, i am due November 16th! Will be hopefully having a c section so i expect that'll be the week before! I havent got a proper bump, i have just look alot chubbier! I have gained about 8lb! But in fairness I am always blooming starving! x


----------



## whatwillbex

Its the 2nd November for me! :happydance: 

Im feeling pretty preggers cheggers already. Im going to be the size of a house by the end if I keep on growing at this rate lol! xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Hey can I join?
Im a few days early for 2nd tri technically but I am due in November! 

Just when in November is the issue...at both of my scans, I wasn't able to be accurately dated because of my tilted uterus making it hard to get accurate measurements. By my calculations, due date would be Nov 19th but by the rough estimation I was given, its more like the 25th ish of Nov! Will find out on Thursday hopefully at my 12 week (ish) scan!


----------



## MommaBarry

YAY and WELCOME all ladies!!! :happydance: Im happy this thread is starting to take off!!!

Now that we are all getting to know one another and when each other is due ill introduce myself further

I live in Missouri an am a 30yr old full time student working on me degree in physical science. Im also a mother to wonderful DS who is 8. I work full time doing inventory and audits for a major retailer, very very physical job. I am engaged (first child for OH) and have a puppy named Maizy. 

I am part of another thread for first trimester, but it seems that the group there is starting to slow down. Thats why I wanted to start a new thread for second tri. To me this is the most exciting time of our 9 month journey (besides birth of course :baby:) We start to tell the world were expecting, start to show our bumps (if not already :blush:) and we get to find out the gender of our lo.

So again welcome and for those of you that feel comfortable enough, introduce yourself with as much or as little as you would like to disclose. :flower:


----------



## phineas

I'm due the 18 th of November :)

Had my scan today and baby is fabulous! Was hiding on my left side doc lookin on the right and couldn't find him, but mammy nos best and cause I feel him moving I no lol and yup he was there lol

Oh and son got to see to and both loved it! :)


----------



## MommaBarry

phineas said:


> I'm due the 18 th of November :)
> 
> Had my scan today and baby is fabulous! Was hiding on my left side doc lookin on the right and couldn't find him, but mammy nos best and cause I feel him moving I no lol and yup he was there lol
> 
> Oh and son got to see to and both loved it! :)

Awww!! We plan on taking DS to our scan in 4 weeks, hopefully get to find out what LO is. 

Congrats on your recent engagment, and we also have fx'd for pink


----------



## K_

Thanks for starting this thread :)

I'm due Nov. 6 with our first!

I had horrible pains yesterday night on my lower back toward the right but the pains went away. Doctor still wants me to go in for a check up in a few hours.

A little about me: I am in my last year of undergrad, working part time, and considering grad school. Nausea still hasn't left my side, and neither have the roller coaster emotions. Poor OH :haha:

Happy and Healthy pregnancies to us all.


----------



## MommaBarry

Karin_ said:


> Thanks for starting this thread :)
> 
> I'm due Nov. 6 with our first!
> 
> I had horrible pains yesterday night on my lower back toward the right but the pains went away. Doctor still wants me to go in for a check up in a few hours.
> 
> A little about me: I am in my last year of undergrad, working part time, and considering grad school. Nausea still hasn't left my side, and neither have the roller coaster emotions. Poor OH :haha:
> 
> Happy and Healthy pregnancies to us all.

I hope everything goes well at your appointment!! Maybe you'll get a scan:happydance:

I can relate to the emotions. If I was my OH I would run for the hills to get away from me at times:haha: but he is wonderful and puts up with me when im moody :growlmad:

Also congrats on your last year of working on your undergrad!! Its so nice to see the light at the end of the tunnel. Its finals week for me. FX'd that I can make it through and the MS will hold off for a few days.


----------



## tabitha561

Im due november 16th! Ill be finding out in a couple of weeks what im having.. I will have a scan at 16 weeks :)


----------



## MrsBertie

My due date from 12 week scan is 1st Nov (was originally in the October thread from lmp dates, but got put back 2 days). 
27 yo, married for 4 years this July, first baby, working full time on a rota with various shifts (finding that really tiring still).
I've got a really tiny bump, kinda in that is she fat is she pregnant phase I guess? But I'm now in maternity uniform cos my normal uniform doesn't fit, and it's huge and ugly so doesn't show any of bump lol! I personally have no pregnancy glow, I have pregnancy dry skin patches and spotty patches, oh and grey rings under eyes from disturbed sleep!
Sooo excited to be pregnant though and it's lovely to be able to talk to you all online as none of my close friends have babies yet.


----------



## CuteandPreggo

Im due Nov.4 and i dont have a bump yet. nope:)


----------



## P.Lily

I'm glad another Nov. group has started, as the one I'm currently on seems to have quietened.

I am 27, engaged to partner of 4 yrs, and work for the prison service - so the first few months have been quite hard being in such a working environment.

Thankfully my ms seems to be fading, so I'm really looking forward to enjoying the pregnancy more. I can relate to the horrible dry/patchy skin, and my hair feels like straw!!! haha.

Has anyone had any good gender guesses from your scans? I am so tempted to pay for a private one at 16 weeks as I am incredibly impatient :dohh:


----------



## K_

Thanks mommabarry. Everything went well, they said I probably just pulled something.


Gender was so obvious today at 15 weeks!

It's a boy!!! :happydance:


----------



## MommaBarry

Karin_ said:


> Thanks mommabarry. Everything went well, they said I probably just pulled something.
> 
> 
> Gender was so obvious today at 15 weeks!
> 
> It's a boy!!! :happydance:

CONGRATS!!!! :yipee:\\:D/:blue:


----------



## kelly6407

A little about me :)

I'm Kelly, I'm almost 27 and married to Liam who is 31, been together 10yrs.
We live in fife in Scotland and have 2 kids


Our first child is a boy, he is now 5yrs old. He was overdue and I was induced with him, typical boy was just being lazy!

My daughter was 1 on Saturday, she's my little miracle. She was born at 28w6d and weighed 1lb 8oz. I had pre eclampsia and she stopped growing due to cord failure and iugr. She's perfectly healthy now.

I'm pregnant now and will be high risk due to last time, having extra scans and check ups but hoping to get full term and have a vaginal birth after my section last time.

I'm a stay at home mummy and will be for the for see able future, lucky my hubby makes enough for me to be at home :)


----------



## Jazavac

Our little one is due November 19th, based on FF's calculations. The gestational age is 3 days younger, but the baby has been measuring exactly those 3 days ahead, so we're sticking to our 19th guns, regardless.

No idea yet what we're having, even though we've had six scans so far. We get to see the bubs on Monday again and I keep hoping we'll get to see the gender. 

This is our first baby, I'm 34.5 and my husband is 29.5. The rest of the story is in my signature - both TTC and pregnancy journal links are there.


----------



## discoclare

Hello. I'm Clare and due 1st Nov with number 2. My DD will be 2 next month and was born 4 days early (a day before I was due to go on mat leave). Prob won't find out gender of this baby, not sure yet!


----------



## 1eighty

Due Nov 24th with our first, not sure if :pink: or :blue: yet, might find out in a few weeks when we're next in at the docs :)


----------



## ashleywalton

Hi!!! I started a November thread and it has slowed waaaaay down and I'm in another and its quiet too. 
So its good to see new people in here! I'm due Nov. 4th based on my LMP. I still have not had an ultrasound yet. My next appt is at the end of this month and we will make an appt for an ultrasound then. I cannot wait. 
I've been married for almost 5 years. We have 2 daughters. Kelsie turns 4 in August and Adalynn turns 2 Sunday! We would love to add a boy to the family but another girl will be just fine too! :) 
I'm a stay at home mom. I got my degree right before I had Kelsie and have been home ever since. Lucky that my husband works hard and makes enough that I can stay home with our kids.


----------



## MommaBarry

ashleywalton said:


> Hi!!! I started a November thread and it has slowed waaaaay down and I'm in another and its quiet too.
> So its good to see new people in here! I'm due Nov. 4th based on my LMP. I still have not had an ultrasound yet. My next appt is at the end of this month and we will make an appt for an ultrasound then. I cannot wait.
> I've been married for almost 5 years. We have 2 daughters. Kelsie turns 4 in August and Adalynn turns 2 Sunday! We would love to add a boy to the family but another girl will be just fine too! :)
> I'm a stay at home mom. I got my degree right before I had Kelsie and have been home ever since. Lucky that my husband works hard and makes enough that I can stay home with our kids.

Hey ashley!! I was in your other thread. Your right it did slow way down, thats why I started this one!! Good to see you over here! :flower:


----------



## Wandering

Im a student from leeds and pregnant with my first :) Due November 10th!

Booked a private gender scan to find out the sex at 17 weeks and i cant wait! Im convinced its a boy already tho :) 

Not got much else to say apart from im still having morning sickness and its horrible! anyone else with me?


----------



## Inoue

Im due on 26th November ~ just had 12 weeks scan and baby was extremely active, still on cloud 9 :happydance:

A little about me, im 23 years old with no earth children but two angel babys, happily married and looking forward to having a rainbow baby in my arms by Christmas :)
Nice to meet you all! X


----------



## ashleywalton

Wandering said:


> Im a student from leeds and pregnant with my first :) Due November 10th!
> 
> Booked a private gender scan to find out the sex at 17 weeks and i cant wait! Im convinced its a boy already tho :)
> 
> Not got much else to say apart from im still having morning sickness and its horrible! anyone else with me?

Oh no. I hope your morning sickness goes away soon. It is definitely not fun. I'm lucky that this time hasn't been even close to as bad as it was with my girls. Good luck honey! :)


----------



## Wandering

Thanks hun. Its not as constant as it used to be before 12 weeks, now it just comes and goes. But im definately throwing up a lot more than i used to. Hopefully it will go soon! :) x


----------



## halinichols

introducing myself further more, as i stated on page 3 i believe, i am due November 7th going by 12 week scan. i was 12w1d at 12 week scan but baby measured 13w on the dot, so my OB said we will go with the 13 week one as the ultrasound is a bit more accurate :) so today that puts me at 14w6d!

my name is Hali, i am 21, i have a beautiful 2 year old daughter with my ex fiance. we split a year ago. a couple weeks later i started dating my NOW fiance, whom i have known for 4 years prior so it wasn't just a random kind of deal. we both lived in OK at the time, then i moved to TX to get away from some things and to get help from my family, and a few weeks later, my NOW fiance, Brandon, dropped everything, work and all, to move to TX to be with me and start this new job i got him on. while i was going through my breakup, his gf of 4 months broke up with him the same weekend as my breakup, and this happened last April and we started dating in May, so our special motto is "April showers bring May flowers" :)

Brandon works as an electrician all around the states, and i am a stay at home mother. i was in school for healthcare administration, then some financial troubles happened so i kinda just stopped, but i am hoping i can start back up again.

This will be Brandon's first kid, as he was told by his DR in 08 that his chances of having kids was rare. i hope to give him his boy, but we will just have to see! my OB doesn't do anatomy scans until 24-26 weeks so i have a LONG way to wait :/

so that's a little, or a lot, about me lol.


----------



## Beankeeper

I'm another one due on 12th November (based on early scan at 7 +2), haven't yet had my 12 week scan (long story!) so am looking forward to seeing my babe on Thursday. I'm guessing that they'll not be able to do an accurate dating scan as it's so late, but will hopefully see that all is well & healthy.
I'm 29, live in Fife, Scotland, and work full time (too much for my liking - I'm shattered!!)
Congratulations to you all ladies, exciting stuff!


----------



## kelly6407

Beankeeper said:


> I'm another one due on 12th November (based on early scan at 7 +2), haven't yet had my 12 week scan (long story!) so am looking forward to seeing my babe on Thursday. I'm guessing that they'll not be able to do an accurate dating scan as it's so late, but will hopefully see that all is well & healthy.
> I'm 29, live in Fife, Scotland, and work full time (too much for my liking - I'm shattered!!)
> Congratulations to you all ladies, exciting stuff!

Im in fife too :) I'm in Dunfermline what about u?


----------



## pixxie1232001

I am due Nov 14th 
Since this is my 3rd pregnancy my belly makes me look much larger then it should...oh well :shrug: lol


----------



## lillio

I don't feel so down now there are other November mamas who are still puking as much as me! I have to admit I have been a little low about it! xx


----------



## JD'2

joining you due november 8th with baby number two XXXX


----------



## Beankeeper

kelly6407 said:


> Beankeeper said:
> 
> 
> I'm another one due on 12th November (based on early scan at 7 +2), haven't yet had my 12 week scan (long story!) so am looking forward to seeing my babe on Thursday. I'm guessing that they'll not be able to do an accurate dating scan as it's so late, but will hopefully see that all is well & healthy.
> I'm 29, live in Fife, Scotland, and work full time (too much for my liking - I'm shattered!!)
> Congratulations to you all ladies, exciting stuff!
> 
> Im in fife too :) I'm in Dunfermline what about u?Click to expand...

I'm Dunfermline too! Work in Edinburgh though.


----------



## tabitha561

i still get sick... not as bad though


----------



## Tracy80

Hi

I live in Yorkshire and am just expecting my second baby on November 14th! My bump is huge for 14 weeks! Apparently with a second baby your stomach muscles have given up the will to live and you get much bigger more quickly! That's certainly the case with me!! I had my scan last week and it was just amazing. To see my little baby swallowing and waving his/her arms around was very moving (I had tears rolling down my face practically the whole way through). I'm finding this pregnancy really easy at the moment after finding the first 8-10 weeks incredibly tiring! 

Hope you're all enjoying pregnancy as much as I am xx


----------



## K_

I posted earlier that today we found out we're having a boy. We were on our way for lunch after the scan (I really wanted to eat at IHOP) and were rear-ended! It was a hit and run. :cry: I was driving and started crying almost immediately. The truck hit our car pretty hard. Went back to the doctor and our baby boy looks fine, still very active and strong heart beat. It did shake me up so I called off work for the week, especially since I won't have a car for some time. Hoping the insurance covers.

I hope everyone's day is wayyyyy better than mine. :flower:


----------



## MommaBarry

Karin_ said:


> I posted earlier that today we found out we're having a boy. We were on our way for lunch after the scan (I really wanted to eat at IHOP) and were rear-ended! It was a hit and run. :cry: I was driving and started crying almost immediately. The truck hit our car pretty hard. Went back to the doctor and our baby boy looks fine, still very active and strong heart beat. It did shake me up so I called off work for the week, especially since I won't have a car for some time. Hoping the insurance covers.
> 
> I hope everyone's day is wayyyyy better than mine. :flower:

Oh Karin im sorry :hugs:

Take care of yourself and little man. Im sure he will be just fine, but i bet in the days to come your going to be pretty sore. Thinking of you


----------



## K_

Thank you. I'm definitely taking this much needed time off to rest. I spend all day running around and had already been advised by my mom to slow down with everything I do. Looks like I'll be spending lots of time on the couch surfing the web for cute boy things! :baby:

:blush: I am tempted to beg OH to take me to buy our baby's first outfit or teddy bear. 

How are you feeling? Have you bought anything? I've read many people start stacking up on things like nappies and basic things.


----------



## K_

lillio said:


> I don't feel so down now there are other November mamas who are still puking as much as me! I have to admit I have been a little low about it! xx

Some of us are still with you on matters of nausea/puking. Sticking it out a few more weeks without meds, despite doc's advise to start taking some pill. Hope it gets better for you soon. :flower:


----------



## MommaBarry

I have been well other than being a bit moody :blush:

We have only bought a few packages of diapers and some wet wipes. We are waiting to find out the gender before we buy much, which should be in 3 and half weeks :happydance: We cant wait!!!!


----------



## Jazavac

We have just about anything already. It's just easier to get things on sales, etc and I don't care about boy/girl colors and styles. We kind of think it's a boy, but even if it isn't, it won't get any of the horrendous cupcake/princess outfits girls should, apparently, have.

As for the big items, such as crib, carseat, etc, we chose to go with something completely neutral. It'll likely be reused (and again, I don't like the girly stuff).


----------



## P.Lily

Karin_ said:


> I posted earlier that today we found out we're having a boy. We were on our way for lunch after the scan (I really wanted to eat at IHOP) and were rear-ended! It was a hit and run. :cry: I was driving and started crying almost immediately. The truck hit our car pretty hard. Went back to the doctor and our baby boy looks fine, still very active and strong heart beat. It did shake me up so I called off work for the week, especially since I won't have a car for some time. Hoping the insurance covers.
> 
> I hope everyone's day is wayyyyy better than mine. :flower:


Oh my word, that's awful, I hope that all is ok? At least you were able to check that the baby is ok. Make the most of the rest and pamper yourself :hugs:

I'm finding it difficult not getting carried away with buying stuff. We have bought some essemntial items of clothing, a steriliser/bottles for expressing, and the only big thing we have bought is a travel system as it was on for an excellent deal. I think we will wait until we find out the gender so can buy more colour specific.

My ms seems to have gone now, which I am so relieved about as I was getting really down about it. I'm so sorry to hear that some are still suffering :hugs:


----------



## Lucyjo81

Hey all, 

Now i'm on my Laptop i thought i would introduce myself properly :) 

I'm Lucy, 21 and i live in Devon, UK. I am so happy to be here as this is my Rainbow Baby. I had a MMC in January at 9 weeks and 10 days later i got pregnant! 
I'm currently living apart from my other half, but now we have bubba on the way we are looking at moving into a 2bed together :D 
So far this pregnancy has been bliss, i only had morning sickness twice! I haven't really have any typical pregnancy symptoms, apart from being constantly hungry and tired, but i can deal with that :) 
I don't really have a bump either, i just look like i've ate a bit too much cake ha ha. 
My 20 week scan is in less than 5 weeks and i cannot wait to find out what we are having! I have a feeling it's a girl though. 

I won't ramble on anymore ha ha. 

Feel free to follow my blog https://themakingofajellybean.blogspot.co.uk/ I update it regularly :) 

Lucy xxx


----------



## MommaBarry

Welcome Lucy!! :hugs: Its so nice to meet you and im happy you could join us ladies!!

So great to hear that your pregnancy is going well!! FX'd that the remainder of it remains that way. :flower:


----------



## mellfckimpton

9th November for me, cant wait :) x


----------



## MommaBarry

mellfckimpton said:


> 9th November for me, cant wait :) x

Yay me too :happydance:


----------



## Lucyjo81

MommaBarry said:


> Welcome Lucy!! :hugs: Its so nice to meet you and im happy you could join us ladies!!
> 
> So great to hear that your pregnancy is going well!! FX'd that the remainder of it remains that way. :flower:

Thank you very much! I hope so too! 
I had to purchase my first pair of Maternity Jeans today though as tried on a few pairs of my pre-pregnancy jeans and there is no way i'm going to fit into them for a long while ha ha. I must say they are very comfortable though :D 

I also picked up a few baby bits too (couldn't resist) Got an ultra soft blanket, scratch mitts, a sleep suit and a cuddle tag bear. All super cute :D xx


----------



## Beankeeper

I haven't bought much yet but have scan tomorrow so may start purchasing bits and bobs soon. There was a thread with a very thorough list so I might borrow that if I can find it. I have some maternity jeans, they are so comfy- absolute bliss! Don't really need them yet though. Will try & leave buying things with a guarantee until closer to my due date so they're still covered. X


----------



## happyb

My EDD by date is 03 Nov, but at my 12weeks scan it was move to 1st of nov. I can't wait to see the midwife next week.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Beankeeper said:


> I haven't bought much yet but have scan tomorrow so may start purchasing bits and bobs soon. There was a thread with a very thorough list so I might borrow that if I can find it. I have some maternity jeans, they are so comfy- absolute bliss! Don't really need them yet though. Will try & leave buying things with a guarantee until closer to my due date so they're still covered. X

I'm waiting on that, too. The breast pump I'm looking at has only a 1 year warranty, so I think I'm going to buy it in September. I'm not too worried about non-electronics, but I've seen stories of people having to get new motors for pumps so even though I found one on sale I decided I should wait. $30 off on a $300+ item in exchange for loss of warranty time is not worth it. 

I am going to try out some car seats next month. I think that will be one of my first real purchases. I'm hoping the Britax Boulevard fits in my tiny car.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Oh, and to follow suit I will introduce myself further: 

Due Nov 7, I'll be 31, OH 34- we're hoping to elope soon. I am a doctoral candidate in the physical sciences and my expected graduation would have been next year, but who knows with the baby setback. Still, I'm hopeful, it's pretty cold up here in NY, love to move somewhere warmer. Our baby was not planned, but very wanted. I always thought I'd have trouble getting pregnant- we were shocked. 

My saga has included a CVS (still waiting on cystic fibrosis result), so we know the baby is a boy and are very excited about that. I can picture now my little boy. Putting him in his carseat to go home from the hospital. Holding him. Feeding him. 

Good to meet all of you!


----------



## phineas

Hey girls hope everyone's doing good? I had my scan yest and my dates didn't change thank god :) baby was very active even a lil naughty lol I'm still hoping for a girl but since I've had a stronger niggling feeling its a boy! Any one wanna guess for me?

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p.../1009859-finally-got-my-scan-done-woohoo.html

Had a lil tiff with oh this morning bout butter ... Ye I no lol but was him who picked the fight for once! He eventually shut up and said sorry but think seeing the bab made him a tad bit scared that things as we know it now ie the 3 of us is gonna change. I'm usually his helper with animals etc and that's changing so I no he's missing that side of me too! ( I actually still help but he has to do a lot more alone now). 

Any ways I've let him have his wobbler.. Hell he's let me have mine and hoping hell be in better form when home! I hate fighting and I'm away all weekend so don't wanna be fighting till then!


----------



## always_xo

Hi everyone! :) Expecting my first November 18th. Can't wait to find out if I'm team pink or team blue!


----------



## Jazavac

oh_so_blessed, I'm going to go stalk your journal. I always find it amazing when a natural pregnancy happens where.... it kind of shouldn't, or at least isn't really expected. That's how our little bean made its appearance. I'm so jealous that you already know the gender, even though I can imagine all the drama with CVS. We luckily got to skip that part as our NT/hormone results came back with a pretty good probability (especially given my age). There are tons of unknows still in our case... but oh well. We kind of knew from the beginning what we were getting into.

As for the car seat, at first I was considering the convertibles, but then I gave up and went with the infant model first. My top choice was Britax (which in Europe is known as Roemer), but I gave up after I read the reviews, I totally chose something else. The straps, they said, were horrible. We ended up buing a Chicco (Keyfit30). I am comfortable with that one, since it's a brand I've known all my life and even used it myself when I was a baby.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Jazavac said:


> oh_so_blessed, I'm going to go stalk your journal. I always find it amazing when a natural pregnancy happens where.... it kind of shouldn't, or at least isn't really expected. That's how our little bean made its appearance. I'm so jealous that you already know the gender, even though I can imagine all the drama with CVS. We luckily got to skip that part as our NT/hormone results came back with a pretty good probability (especially given my age). There are tons of unknows still in our case... but oh well. We kind of knew from the beginning what we were getting into.
> 
> As for the car seat, at first I was considering the convertibles, but then I gave up and went with the infant model first. My top choice was Britax (which in Europe is known as Roemer), but I gave up after I read the reviews, I totally chose something else. The straps, they said, were horrible. We ended up buing a Chicco (Keyfit30). I am comfortable with that one, since it's a brand I've known all my life and even used it myself when I was a baby.

:) Thanks for this. I am going to update the journal once the final CVS result is in. It is for cystic fibrosis that I had it done. I did already find out that there are no chromosomal abnormalities, and of course the gender. I really hope they have the results for cf soon! The CVS was a horrible experience, btw. Wouldn't recommend it unless absolutely necessary. 

I also read on the infant seats and was settled on the Keyfit over the Britax myself, but finally just couldn't justify it with how little we drive. On top of that my OH was an enormous 11+ lb baby who grew rapidly, was too fat to crawl and didn't walk until 2. He's now 250 lb 6'2". I know the infant seats should last a while, but have this underlying fear that I'm carrying a giant. lol!!


----------



## Jazavac

Whoa, maybe you should go with the preschool seat, then? :lol:

I hope all is good with your little boy! How long until you get the results? They offered the cystic fibrosis testing (the blood test) to us, too, but considering my heritage, the regular ob/gyn as well as geneticist said there was pretty much no reason to do it.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Jazavac said:


> Whoa, maybe you should go with the preschool seat, then? :lol: :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope all is good with your little boy! How long until you get the results? They offered the cystic fibrosis testing (the blood test) to us, too, but considering my heritage, the regular ob/gyn as well as geneticist said there was pretty much no reason to do it.

wow, that's awesome. I have a lot of French-Canadian then Western European and Native American. Honestly I wish I had foregone the test. I know, terrible, but what if it's positive? :(


----------



## Jazavac

I'm Slavic (Croatian) and my husband is from the US, more German than Norwegian though. They said the combination of the two of us was very low risk so we opted out. 

Keeping my fingers crossed for your little one! How long until you find out?


----------



## MommaBarry

oh_so_blessed said:


> I am a doctoral candidate in the physical sciences.....

What do you plan to do with your degree when you are finished?


----------



## oh_so_blessed

MommaBarry said:


> oh_so_blessed said:
> 
> 
> I am a doctoral candidate in the physical sciences.....
> 
> What do you plan to do with your degree when you are finished?Click to expand...

Sadly, I am still unsure. I've considered post-docs that aren't too bench-work heavy (something I'm not overly fond of anymore), so perhaps more data processing or computation. It is tough because most post-docs ask for a lot of experience with whatever they use in their labs, be it software or equipment, and that is just crazy because how are you going to get experience in anything but what you know in such a case? I've also considered patent law. In short, I don't know. :cry:


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Jazavac said:


> I'm Slavic (Croatian) and my husband is from the US, more German than Norwegian though. They said the combination of the two of us was very low risk so we opted out.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for your little one! How long until you find out?

As early as tomorrow or as late as next Wednesday I think. Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## Ilikecake

:hi: I have twinnies due November 4th (although it's unlikely i'll get to 40 weeks)


----------



## ashleywalton

So, I haven't been feeling too good. I've been having lots of hip and groin pain and little pains in my stomach. My doctor isn't in so I had to call a different doctor, who said that I am just fine. Luckily, my husbands aunt is a sonographer and she is going to do an ultrasound on Saturday to give us the peace of mind that we need right now. I have not had any ultrasound or anything with this baby yet so I am ready to see little baby!:)


----------



## BabySmiles

Yaaay for November babies!!! LMP says 11.20.12, 9 week US scan says 11.24.12!


----------



## jd11

Hello Ladies

Due 8th Nov with no.3 :)


----------



## always_xo

Ladies, when did you start feeling movement/kicks? I'm only 13 weeks 4 days right now but I'm SO impatient when it comes to everything, I want to feel something!


----------



## jd11

with my first i didn't feel movements till around 18-20weeks (can't remember exact week was almost 8yrs ago lol). With my second i could feel him around 15/16weeks and now with number 3 i started feeling movements here and there at 14 weeks.


----------



## MommaBarry

With my first I felt him kick at 16 weeks. With this one ive been feeling movement alot this week, but not on the outside if that makes sense. Trust me when it happens, you'll know :winkwink:


----------



## BUGaBOO

Hello all. Not sure if I'm 'allowed' here yet as I'm only 13 weeks today but baby is due Nov 24th :flower:
Had a 'nosy' scan at 12+3 and have my NT scan on Monday at 13+3


----------



## Beankeeper

I had my scan yesterday & was moved forward 2 days, so I'm now due on the 10th. Was lovely to see our wee one, and then finally tell everyone at work! It was a pretty tiring day but fun seeing everyone's reactions. I work with a lot of guys, so a few of them were a bit underwhelmed, but most people were really please for us.
Day off today- completely knackered! My nausea has worsened over the last week, but I'm getting heartburn at night too :-/


----------



## BeckaBoo88

Hello! I'm Nov 15th :) day after my partners birthday! - little baby is stealing his thunder! lol :) xxx


----------



## Sarahcake

Well im now officially in 2nd tri (I think :S) so Ill introduce myself properly!

My name is Sarah, im 24 and living in Sunderland, originally from Plymouth. Moved up here nearly 2 years back to be with my partner :D

Im pregnant with our first baby and couldn't be happier. Baba was a wee bit of a surprise, we wernt trying and very rarely don't use contraception but here we are! Was a big shock at first but now we are both really excited by the prospect of becoming parents.

After having my 12 week scan yesterday (which was amazing and I totally want to do it again today) I got pushed forward a day to 13 weeks 1 day now and given a due date of 22nd November, so on the later end of Nov :D 

Hope you ladies are all well?


----------



## Beankeeper

Congrats on graduating to 2nd tri Sarahcake! Good to see you and congrats on your scan! x


----------



## Sarahcake

Beankeeper said:


> Congrats on graduating to 2nd tri Sarahcake! Good to see you and congrats on your scan! x

Hey!! How are you doing? Nice to see a familiar face (name) here hehe! Thank you very much! I want another scan already, amazing experience!


----------



## Beankeeper

Sarahcake said:


> Beankeeper said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on graduating to 2nd tri Sarahcake! Good to see you and congrats on your scan! x
> 
> Hey!! How are you doing? Nice to see a familiar face (name) here hehe! Thank you very much! I want another scan already, amazing experience!Click to expand...

Hi, not doing too bad. Still feeling a bit nauseous but happy all the same! Have been having fun telling the world that I'm expecting! Have you started telling people yet?
I had my scan yesterday too, was lovely seeing our wee one, especially for my OH, who is now crazy excited! Have booked our next one for the end of June so have lat to look forward to, can't wait! 
Not craving cake anymore btw! Lol x


----------



## Sarahcake

Beankeeper said:


> Sarahcake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beankeeper said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on graduating to 2nd tri Sarahcake! Good to see you and congrats on your scan! x
> 
> Hey!! How are you doing? Nice to see a familiar face (name) here hehe! Thank you very much! I want another scan already, amazing experience!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, not doing too bad. Still feeling a bit nauseous but happy all the same! Have been having fun telling the world that I'm expecting! Have you started telling people yet?
> I had my scan yesterday too, was lovely seeing our wee one, especially for my OH, who is now crazy excited! Have booked our next one for the end of June so have lat to look forward to, can't wait!
> Not craving cake anymore btw! Lol xClick to expand...

Yeah im so over the cake, its all about the instant noodles atm! 

We ended up telling people at 9 weeks as to be honest, im horrible with secrets that big :D We wanted to tell people when we had our first successful scan with a heartbeat showing and we got that at 9 weeks! As part of my 'im thinking positive and nothing bad is gonna happen dammit' drive, we decided to tell the world :) Have you told all your friends and family now or waiting a bit longer?

Im tempted to book another scan myself...I have my 20 week one booked for july but its just to long to wait! Really hope the nausea wears off for you soon, id imagine its getting pretty old now lol!


----------



## Beankeeper

Lol, so weird, I was just about to go make instant noodles when I read this! All my close friends and family already knew & I started telling other friends & people I work with yesterday after the scan. I'll get round everyone eventually!


----------



## Sarahcake

Haha! Instant noodles are pretty much all thats keeping me sustained right now, its all I want to eat! 

I just put it up on Facebook and had done with it! All of my friends and family are still in Plymouth so it was easier than ringing each individual person. My close friends all knew already, so was just to let the friends im not as close to know. My Facebook went mental for about 24 hours lol


----------



## Thaynes

Good morning ladies, or good afternoon for some of you I guess. 
I totally get the instant noodle thing. Thank god for instant yakisoba. :thumbup:


----------



## MommaBarry

BUGaBOO said:


> Hello all. Not sure if I'm 'allowed' here yet as I'm only 13 weeks today but baby is due Nov 24th :flower:
> Had a 'nosy' scan at 12+3 and have my NT scan on Monday at 13+3

Of course your allowed! Welcome and congrats on your little bean!!:hugs: 

Today I am 15 weeks!! Woohoo :happydance: Only 3 more weeks until my next scan and we find out what the little one is :wohoo: I cant wait!!


----------



## Jazavac

And we are 14 weeks today. Two days until our next scan and I sure do hope they'll be FINALLY able to see what the little one is. Seven times so far, nobody say anything. (Well, okay, we didn't really expect the body parts to be visible really, really early either.)


----------



## ErikaJo85

Hi Girls! Hoping to join you as I am 14 weeks today :)

Had my 2nd apt yesterday and heard the heart beat at 140! I don't have an u/s til the end of June (20 weeks)!!!!

Jazavac I am from MN as well!


----------



## Jazavac

Where in MN, Erika?


----------



## ErikaJo85

I am in Plymouth...where are you at?


----------



## K_

Someone mentioned instant noodles?! I'm making some as soon as I make this post. :haha:

Welcome to all the lovely ladies who joined 2nd tri recently. :hugs:

...my mind went blank as to what else I was going to say, instant noodles are the only thing in my mind. :blush: 

Yumm!


----------



## Jazavac

ErikaJo85 said:


> I am in Plymouth...where are you at?

Mankato.

I soooo knew you weren't going to be somewhere from my area. Nobody lives here. :lol:


----------



## ErikaJo85

Nope I am in the cities area. Never been to Mankato! lol


----------



## Jazavac

You're not missing out on much, really. I moved here from a 1 million people city in Europe about three years ago. I feel like I'm living in a small box, or some fairy tale land, seriously. :rofl:


----------



## Lucyjo81

Im now 15 weeks woohoo!! One 4 weeks till i find out what bam beanee is :D Erika im guessing you mean Plymouth in the states and not Uk? Xx


----------



## Jazavac

Yeah, Plymouth in Minnesota. Probably one of 10,000 Plymouths in the US. :lol:


----------



## 1eighty

One stray comment about noodles and all I want to eat are these:

https://www.chamdol.co.uk/ESW/Images/Pot-Noodle---Sweet-and-Sour.jpg


----------



## twinkle83

Hi All,
Im Twinkle, 15 week pregnant:happydance:,due date Nov 12..Howz everyone doing?
Me: 28, DH: 34..My 1st trimester was full of nausea..Right now nausea has gone feeling lot fresher..


----------



## Jazavac

Came back from our today's scan. Next one scheduled for June 20th.

The baby is fine, measured 9 centimeters. No clue about the gender. The doctor showed us the crotch area, but with the tiny little legs kind of crossed... yeah, right. There was nothing to be seen. Hmph.


----------



## SarahDiener

Hi ladies :D I'm due on November the 1st, which puts me at 16.4 weeks pregnant. How is everyone doing? I have a early/maybe girl, which I'm trying to not get excited about until we know for sure on our next scan (in 3 weeks!).


----------



## MommaBarry

How is everyone?

Made it to week 16 :happydance: 
Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## daddiesgift

Im due November 25th :) anyone else? On the November groups Im on Im the only one due the 25th!


----------



## Jazavac

And I got the orange today.

I guess I'll never understand how the ticker works, or where those fruits are coming from. 

In my little world, a lemon is not bigger than a peach, an orange is bigger than an avocado, etc. An onions definitely don't come after all of these. A stinky melon, too, is way bigger than where they place it on this scale. :shrug:

Weirdos.


----------



## Strike

Hey all! I'm due 7 Nov, although my ticker has me set for the 5th from LMP.

No real bump yet, although all my fat has been pushed up to make me look pretty pregnant!

Any other Canadians kicking around?


----------



## discoclare

SarahDiener said:


> Hi ladies :D I'm due on November the 1st, which puts me at 16.4 weeks pregnant. How is everyone doing? I have a early/maybe girl, which I'm trying to not get excited about until we know for sure on our next scan (in 3 weeks!).

:hi: Hi sarah, I am due November 1st as well. (was 2nd by my dates but they put me forward a day at 12 w scan). I am undecided whether to find out sex or not, probably will try and wait if I can hold off.

and hi to everyone else on here too. Hope you are all well and enjoying the nice weather!


----------



## SarahDiener

discoclare said:


> SarahDiener said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies :D I'm due on November the 1st, which puts me at 16.4 weeks pregnant. How is everyone doing? I have a early/maybe girl, which I'm trying to not get excited about until we know for sure on our next scan (in 3 weeks!).
> 
> :hi: Hi sarah, I am due November 1st as well. (was 2nd by my dates but they put me forward a day at 12 w scan). I am undecided whether to find out sex or not, probably will try and wait if I can hold off.
> 
> and hi to everyone else on here too. Hope you are all well and enjoying the nice weather!Click to expand...

Hi! We decided to find out because we really want to have a girl. We thought that if we waited and a boy popped out there might be a split second of wishing it was a girl, and we completely wanted to avoid that! We want to be waiting and over the moon at our healthy baby boy :D. I mean, boys are great too, and we will be completely in love with what ever does come out, but sometimes you just have little fantasies about buying cute little dresses.. :). 

Also, we became onions yesterday! (not sure I've seen a 5inch onion before though)


----------



## daddiesgift

SarahDiener- Where are you located in Germany? We are here too :winkwink: and boys are fun too! It takes some getting use to the thought, I wanted a girl really bad then found out my son was a boy and now that he is here Im getting scared of the thought of having a girl! Though this time Im wishing for a girl :)


----------



## sailorsgirl

May I join you? My baby is due 28th November. Will be our second as we have an 8 month old baby girl xx


----------



## oh_so_blessed

SarahDiener said:


> discoclare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SarahDiener said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies :D I'm due on November the 1st, which puts me at 16.4 weeks pregnant. How is everyone doing? I have a early/maybe girl, which I'm trying to not get excited about until we know for sure on our next scan (in 3 weeks!).
> 
> :hi: Hi sarah, I am due November 1st as well. (was 2nd by my dates but they put me forward a day at 12 w scan). I am undecided whether to find out sex or not, probably will try and wait if I can hold off.
> 
> and hi to everyone else on here too. Hope you are all well and enjoying the nice weather!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi! We decided to find out because we really want to have a girl. We thought that if we waited and a boy popped out there might be a split second of wishing it was a girl, and we completely wanted to avoid that! We want to be waiting and over the moon at our healthy baby boy :D. I mean, boys are great too, and we will be completely in love with what ever does come out, but sometimes you just have little fantasies about buying cute little dresses.. :).
> 
> Also, we became onions yesterday! (not sure I've seen a 5inch onion before though)Click to expand...

Funny, I've been contemplating where these people get their fruit as well. Since when did onions become generally larger than navel oranges? I buy oranges, avocados, onions all the time and I'd say that on average they're all about the same. Perhaps this signifies some lull in growth from 15-17 weeks, lol! 

A


----------



## hawalkden

:wave:
i'm due on 14th November. 9 days after my sons 1st yes I said it FIRST birthday. Madness I know haha. Worth it though. Shame about my Diabetes and I'll be getting induced early so 31st October spooky baby that's if this one behaves and doesn't come 5 weeks early like their brother did. 
So there will be between 2-5weeks difference between their birthdays and only 14months between ages if it's early or not.
Looking forward to it though. Won't be finding out though. We didn't with Isaac and the surprise at the end when Isaac arrived and was on the nursing table and OH shouted 'Jesus he's got huge balls' made me giggle to find out :)! 
good luck to everyone :) hope you have a super duper pregnancy :). 
We should have a November Thread in the Baby Thread at the end of the year :D x


----------



## SarahDiener

daddiesgift said:


> SarahDiener- Where are you located in Germany? We are here too :winkwink: and boys are fun too! It takes some getting use to the thought, I wanted a girl really bad then found out my son was a boy and now that he is here Im getting scared of the thought of having a girl! Though this time Im wishing for a girl :)

We are in NRW, In a little city called Siegen. Not a very exciting city but it's where we have ended up for the meantime. Where a bouts are you?



oh_so_blessed said:


> Funny, I've been contemplating where these people get their fruit as well. Since when did onions become generally larger than navel oranges? I buy oranges, avocados, onions all the time and I'd say that on average they're all about the same. Perhaps this signifies some lull in growth from 15-17 weeks, lol!
> 
> A

I've been wondering the same thing! Although I think onions are much bigger in the states, normally here they are a lot smaller than oranges!

I do want a boy too, but I have 5 brothers and 4 nephews :/ Our family needs some girls!!!!


----------



## daddiesgift

We are in Baumholder over on the west side of Germany close to French boarder :)

I always thought the fruit sizes meant weight of baby at this point? Maybe not who knows! Guess who ever made the ticker did not have a good selection of fruit to go by :winkwink:


----------



## Themonkey

Go team november!

I am due 11/13 and which is 3 days after my birthday so hopefully we'll be a 2 cake household but if not oh well :)

I am 27 living in Portland, OR and this is my first. Anxiously waiting to find out boy or girl but as long as baby is healthy hoooray. All our testing came back with low risk levels so now its just the waiting game. 

Does anyone else have an addiction to the carter baby clothing? They just have so many cute options.


----------



## Themonkey

daddiesgift said:


> We are in Baumholder over on the west side of Germany close to French boarder :)
> 
> I always thought the fruit sizes meant weight of baby at this point? Maybe not who knows! Guess who ever made the ticker did not have a good selection of fruit to go by :winkwink:

I am baffled by the fruit/veg too and here I thought I was just out of the loop lol


----------



## daddiesgift

Themonkey said:


> Go team november!
> 
> I am due 11/13 and which is 3 days after my birthday so hopefully we'll be a 2 cake household but if not oh well :)
> 
> I am 27 living in Portland, OR and this is my first. Anxiously waiting to find out boy or girl but as long as baby is healthy hoooray. All our testing came back with low risk levels so now its just the waiting game.
> 
> Does anyone else have an addiction to the carter baby clothing? They just have so many cute options.

Carters clothes are cute! Mostly all my son wears :winkwink: but a good tip! Make sure that when you buy them you look at the tag for the size the item is for example: 20-24lbs instead of 6-9months. Carters has different "brands" I believe its like "Little Ones" or "First Year" and they are different sizes! So example Id buy my son clothes now and while pregnant with him just get 0-3 months 3-6 months 6-9 months ect but since the different carter "brands" (its not just carters) we have some 6 month outfits that are the same size as the 9 month outfits! So frustrating enough he has 9 month clothes he wont even fit in cause they are for smaller sizes and still have tags on them! :wacko::wacko:

Thats really my advice to anyone buying any brand :haha: make sure you dont just buy month sizes and check out the tags most brands always say how long and thick baby has to be to fit in them. :wacko: This pregnancy Im only allowing myself a certain amount of outfits since I went over board with our son and ended up packing away things he never wore since they grow so fast!!


----------



## Themonkey

Thank you for the advise. I am a bit baffled in baby land its my first time through and I have noticed that among the things I bought some of the 0-3 and 3-6 seem prettty close in size. Trying to keep on a budget and not over shop or make purchases that will go into the handme down box without being worn.


----------



## daddiesgift

Yeah its really weird! Wish I wouldve known that! Its weird how certain companies make baby clothes but I guess not all babies are the same size, but if I go buy a pair of pants Id hope the next store it would be the same size! We really like the Carters brand cause it seems to be closest to accurate, Old Navy has great clothes for babies too and good online sales for them sometimes they run a little big but not too bad! Gerbers from Walmart run SMALL. EXTRA SMALL like 12month fit my 9 month old at 5 months old! and in every other size he just wears 9 months! Gymborie run pretty accurate too and are cute little more expensive though :(


----------



## SarahDiener

Oh so you're a Armywife? I think that's a US base right?
not that far from us, maybe about 2 hours.

I think the fruit thing IS length, it always has a wee diagram of the fruit it "5.1inches" on it. But oh well, still fun to imagine an onion baby!


----------



## daddiesgift

^ Yes my husband is in the US Army. :winkwink: We like it in Germany, not so much Baumholder :) we will be here till about July then we will be headed back to the USA! Arizona to be exact and I am excited to be back in America but kind of nervous being pregnant since I had my son here in a German Hospital and have had all my care with him and new baby there and really like it and seems the pregnancy care is better here then in the states :nope: oh well guess I better enjoy it while it lasts!


----------



## SarahDiener

How is your German? I'm so worried to be surrounded in people all speaking German and leaving me out of my own labour :( It also doesn't leave us much choice with Midwives, kind of just have to go with one that speaks good english!


----------



## daddiesgift

Are you from America too? My german is pretty basic :haha: totally nothing medical thats for sure! The doctors office I go to is pretty good about speaking English, I have never not understood what they were trying to tell me but it is a bit odd when they are speaking too each other and I have no idea what they are saying! Labor was not so bad, but I did have a midwife that spoke great english and even had some school in America for a couple years so that was nice! I never met her before that day and always understood what she was saying so that was nice! When I went for the epidural the doctor then spoke NO english so that was bad :nope: he kept pushing me hard to get me to lean over more and I had no idea what was going on! But a student there was telling me what he said. Needless to say the epidural was crap and did not work ..thats another story! Everything with getting birth certificate and everything was easy. I guess since my hospital/clinic is a few towns away from military base they are use to english, which is nice.


----------



## daddiesgift

Whats funny is when I moved here I took weeks of German classes and STILL can not get it right! I guess when they say the older you get the harder to learn a new language. When we first moved here I kept saying stuff in Spanish to people since I was so use to that being the only other language I had to speak to someone since more than half of people in America speak spanish and thats really all you learn in school! Then In Italy I found myself trying to say things in German to them :wacko:


----------



## Kba x

I'm due 20 November that my hubby's birthday and this will be our fourth baby we have three beautiful girls


----------



## amotherslove

baby is due november 23rd! :) hi


----------



## jay38

hi girls, we re due november the 16 th but might be earlier for a c-section, 
how big are you now??? I feel as big as I did with my daughter at 6 months!!!
We re are now looking forward to our next scan and might be able to found out the 
sex of our little one!!!are you waiting till the birth or are you as patient as i am???


----------



## Jazavac

We're trying to find out, but so far we haven't been lucky enough to take a peek.

I'm probably bigger than I should be for 15 weeks and the first baby, but since I've gained only a pound, I can deal with this. It's just the belly that's grown.


----------



## K_

I hope your little one let's you see the gender at your next scan Jay38! :)

We found out at 15 weeks that we are having a Boy! :happydance:
Now we are stuck trying to come up with names. As for my tummy, I'm not really showing but don't dare to try on my jeans. :cry: I really want a bump to show! When I lay I can feel it a little more.

Yesterday OH and I bought our baby boy his first set of onesies, socks, slippers, and hats all of dinosaurs. Up until yesterday we hadn't bought anything, and probably won't be buying much more for a while. We have a scan next week and hope the last scan was correct. Just in case, I saved the receipt to the clothes we bought. :haha:

Lovely ladies, hope you are all doing well! xx


----------



## Bongley

Hi, I'm due nov 10th, I'm 17 weeks on thursday. We're finding out at a gender scan this week. I just can't wait until my gestational scan at 20 weeks. So impatient to know more about our little one.


----------



## febnov2

Hi, Everyone I am due 19th Nov, have a 15th week appointment on Tuesday. Cant wait to find out. Good Luck to you all.


----------



## Bongley

daddiesgift said:


> We are in Baumholder over on the west side of Germany close to French boarder :)
> 
> I always thought the fruit sizes meant weight of baby at this point? Maybe not who knows! Guess who ever made the ticker did not have a good selection of fruit to go by :winkwink:

Well, a website I visit says that my bub has gone from being the length of an avocado at 16 weeks to the weight of a turnip at 17 weeks (140 grams). Apparently there is a growth spurt over the next few weeks and perhaps the baby gets heavier rather than getting longer. 

Next week 18, as long as a capsicum (or bell pepper to some)

https://www.babycenter.com/slideshow-baby-size


----------



## cookielucylou

Ours is due 30th, though my son went 10 days overdue so we shall wait and see.


----------



## Jazavac

febnov2 said:


> Hi, Everyone I am due 19th Nov, have a 15th week appointment on Tuesday. Cant wait to find out. Good Luck to you all.

We have the same due date. :)


----------



## Lucyjo81

Bongley said:


> Hi, I'm due nov 10th, I'm 17 weeks on thursday. We're finding out at a gender scan this week. I just can't wait until my gestational scan at 20 weeks. So impatient to know more about our little one.

We are due the same day :) So jealous you are having a gender scan! I've got 3 weeks until i find out! Just want it to fly by :) x


----------



## SarahDiener

I can't wait till I find out gender! I want to go shopping! We also planned on choosing a name once we knew. :) Also, my SIL is due the day before me!


----------



## jedishelly1

I'll be 22 weeks before my next scan... seems so long to wait to find out if it's a boy or girl! Am so tempted to pay for an extra scan in the next week or two...


----------



## SarahDiener

jedishelly1 said:


> I'll be 22 weeks before my next scan... seems so long to wait to find out if it's a boy or girl! Am so tempted to pay for an extra scan in the next week or two...

Yeah, that's so long! I'd go nuts!!!My next scan is in 2 weeks, so just before 20weeks. Can't wait!!! :D


----------



## Sarahcake

jedishelly1 said:


> I'll be 22 weeks before my next scan... seems so long to wait to find out if it's a boy or girl! Am so tempted to pay for an extra scan in the next week or two...

Im very very tempted to do the same!! 
I can book at the closest place from 16 weeks for a gender scan...do I...or do I just be patient...lol :D


----------



## SarahDiener

Did anyone else have their cervix felt and their PH levels checked at their last visit? I was wondering if this is normal, or he was checking for something...


----------



## jedishelly1

SarahDiener said:


> Did anyone else have their cervix felt and their PH levels checked at their last visit? I was wondering if this is normal, or he was checking for something...

Not me...


----------



## Jazavac

Sometimes they do vaginal checkups for no good reason, while sometimes they're checking because they suspect something. I would have asked, I asked about every sinle thing.

I had a scan when I was 14w3d and we couldn't find a thing regarding the baby's gender.


----------



## daddiesgift

SarahDiener said:


> Did anyone else have their cervix felt and their PH levels checked at their last visit? I was wondering if this is normal, or he was checking for something...

I had mine checked, but only cause I had some pink bleeding. I know each time they check cervix on ultrasound but do not check with hands or visually till I was over 33 weeks (with my son). Some doctors just do things differently, Im sure if there was anything to worry about they would tell you right then! :thumbup:


----------



## daddiesgift

Im doing okay today, feeling a little ill and have a head ache :nope: also looking pregnant! Monday mornings I usually weigh myself at the gym but the gym was closed today so I guess tomorrow we will find out if its baby or food :haha:


----------



## SarahDiener

Yeah, I should have asked! I think he probably just had a suspicion, but turned out to be nothing so didn't bother telling me... 
Looking pregnant is good!! I took a picture yesterday and it totally looks like I have a huge gut... maybe I won't wear those pants/top again...


----------



## Shamer87

YAY glad I found this section. Im due 12th November :O) My gender/2nd scan isnt until the 27th June and it feels like AGES away ! I wanted to go and get the scan done this weekend to find out the gender but my OH wants to wait until the official 20wk scan ! I just dont understand it. Im too impatient hehe


----------



## Wandering

Sarahcake said:


> jedishelly1 said:
> 
> 
> I'll be 22 weeks before my next scan... seems so long to wait to find out if it's a boy or girl! Am so tempted to pay for an extra scan in the next week or two...
> 
> Im very very tempted to do the same!!
> I can book at the closest place from 16 weeks for a gender scan...do I...or do I just be patient...lol :DClick to expand...

Do it! My 20 week scan isnt till 26th June and no way could i wait that long so I booked a private gender scan for the coming saturday. Im soo glad i did now cus im so overly anxious about everything and cant wait to see that babys still okay in there! Think i would have gone mad by now if i was still waiting till the end of june  
Plus i'll get a second opinion at the 20 week scan on the gender so ill know for defo if its a little man or lady :) x


----------



## Lucyjo81

I'm jealous of all you booking early scans, i would but they are sooo expensive down here and it's only 3 weeks till my 20 week scan so i thought i would be patient. Although i am so nervous that they will pick up something abnormal on the scan :/ xx


----------



## Ahren

daddiesgift said:


> Im due November 25th :) anyone else? On the November groups Im on Im the only one due the 25th!

I'm also due November the 25th!


----------



## sapphire21

Hey everyone hope to join my name is sarah im due november 25th although my dates keep changing to ealier especially since its twins would love to be able to talk to other november moms


----------



## mummysboys

Hi ladies I'm due on the 8th of November!

Not sure if it's a boy or girl yet and won't find out until the 27th June.........but the suspense is killing me! Lol


----------



## SarahDiener

So many Novembers :D


----------



## palacemommy

Hi everyone! I'm due November 21st with my first


----------



## Sarahcake

Welcome to everyone that has joined in the last few pages! Seems February was a good month for us all eh eh (wink wink :p)


----------



## SarahDiener

Haha, It was! although I totally thought I was out that month...


----------



## Bongley

Sarahcake said:


> Welcome to everyone that has joined in the last few pages! Seems February was a good month for us all eh eh (wink wink :p)

Yes, it was and to think I didn't even have sex that month! We conceived through IVF. Ah the romance of drugs, nausea, needles, bloated ovaries, vaginal pessaries and a petri dish ;)


----------



## Jazavac

Our little bean happened pretty much right before our first, fully medicated IUI, which nobody believed in, in the first place. All we wanted to do was to test the drugs and see if I'd even respond.

Considering both male and female infertility in our case, our 100% natural pregnancy was quite a surprise.


----------



## fairyhut

Good morning ladies. I am due 16th November. I went for a 3d scan 2 weeks ago (standard over here and only 85 euros) and they say that at the moment its a 80% chance of being a girl!!!! Already bought a few things, well quite a lot really. Going for another scan today and then off shopping AGAIN!!!!!!!!!

Good luck ladies xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SarahDiener

Oh! awesome news Fairyhut!!!!
I got my first kicks today :) so nice to finally know something is in there!!!


----------



## Sarahcake

Wow! They can tell that early? Thats Incredible Fairyhut :D You will have to let me know if that turns out to be accurate :D 

Aww awesome stuff about feeling your first kicks, I cant wait for that moment!

Today I caught my reflection in a shop window, and saw a pregnant lady staring back! Im a big lass (like uk size 22 big lol) but im beginning to look pregnant and not chunky, this made my day!


----------



## SarahDiener

I'm not huge, but I've definitely always had a bit on my belly. I think the way my tummy is can either make me look fat rather than pregnant or really really pregnant! I'm hoping people think the pregnant one though! :O


----------



## Kirstayx3

I'm November the 8th :D Hope it is here before my sisters 18th Mid November so I don't ruin her party by going into Labour! I also graduate in November so I will have a big tummy for Uni graduation!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

SarahDiener said:


> Oh! awesome news Fairyhut!!!!
> I got my first kicks today :) so nice to finally know something is in there!!!

So happy for you. I've been feeling tickles, but no kicks yet. I am so thrilled with the tickling, though. Little boy is a joker! :D


----------



## Jazavac

Nothing for me, yet. A couple times I thought I felt something, but I don't think it was anything, actually.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Jazavac said:


> Nothing for me, yet. A couple times I thought I felt something, but I don't think it was anything, actually.

I felt a couple twitches from about 14 weeks that I thought were nothing, but it finally became obvious at about 15.5 weeks. So, maybe soon! :D

btw, so happy for your conception!! :hugs:


----------



## sugarplumx

Hey girls :) Can I join? I'm due November 22


----------



## SarahDiener

I felt nothing until 17.5 then 17.6 I was getting kicks... 

Welcome Sugarplum!


----------



## Stinkerbell

hi girls,im due the 13th,i have a gender scan at baby bond tomorrow,so excited! ive started to feel baby move during the past week. This will be my 3rd baby but 4th pregnancy xx hope youre all well xx


----------



## oh_so_blessed

SarahDiener said:


> I felt nothing until 17.5 then 17.6 I was getting kicks...
> 
> Welcome Sugarplum!

Wow! I hope I get kicks soon, that would be so neat! :thumbup:


----------



## fraggle081112

Hi Girls, Im due 8th November... thought i had felt bubba move last night but then afterwards i had quite bad wind so maybe not, lol!!!


----------



## loob53

I heard baby heartbeat yesterday was amazing, was quite slow tho :shrug:


----------



## lambchops

Oww I want some movement soon, i dreampt i had it the other night and it felt so real! Im still so gassy though (sorry!) so i think any movement for a while i may feel is just that. I know with twins you can feel it earlier i just hope its soon!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Well, the fluttering/tickling feels nothing like gas. i think you'll notice it even with the wind. ;) It didn't start to get obvious until 15-16 weeks for me, for some it's earlier, some later. I usually only feel it if I'm sitting in a reclined position/ lying down. Don't know if that's because the baby is more active at dusk/night and I am sitting or if it is because of the position that I can feel it. When I feel it in the day I'm usually sitting, too. 

loob53, how slow was the heartbeat? There is quite a range for normal I think. I'm betting all is well if your midwife said it was fine. I've read that slower can mean boy, but this didn't happen for mine. My boy has had a heartbeat of 165 bpm for quite a while. All babies are different. :)


----------



## Wandering

loob53 said:


> I heard baby heartbeat yesterday was amazing, was quite slow tho :shrug:

I heard babys heartbeat for the first time yesterday too and i thought it sounded a bit slow. Read on my sheet afterwards that it was 134bpm.. not sure if thats normal or not? Im presuming it is since the midwife didnt say anything :shrug:


----------



## Jazavac

Heartbeat starts really fast (as in, when the baby is very young) and then slowly starts dropping down. I'm not sure what's normal for which week(s), though.

Our beginning heart rate was around 160 (around week 8), then a bit more than that, then it dropped down to 140s around week 12. Last time we checked, at around 14 weeks, we were still in the 140s (146 if I remember correctly). The doctor said it was perfect.


----------



## Pink Sugar

Hi ladies I'm due November 2 and Im getting my gender scan next Thursday I'm sooooo excited.m


----------



## babyfeva

Hi ladies, I'm due Nov 29 with my first! My gender scan is on June 15... can't wait!


----------



## MommaBarry

babyfeva said:


> Hi ladies, I'm due Nov 29 with my first! My gender scan is on June 15... can't wait!

My gender scan is also June 15th :happydance:


----------



## babyfeva

Yaaay!


----------



## MommaBarry

Just felt the first little kicks from my LO :happydance: couldnt be happier :cloud9:


----------



## fraggle081112

MommaBarry said:


> Just felt the first little kicks from my LO :happydance: couldnt be happier :cloud9:

Must feel amazing! Im still waiting for mine.....!


----------



## fraggle081112

Fellow november mummies, could you help me get a ticker please?! :hugs:


----------



## Beankeeper

fraggle081112 said:


> Fellow november mummies, could you help me get a ticker please?! :hugs:

Just click on a ticker that you like and it'll take you to the website that you can get your own! Enjoy xx


----------



## MrsEngland

I'm due 20th november with my 2nd gender scan on 9th june :D


----------



## SarahDiener

Which one do you want? if you click on the one you want it'll take you to a place where you can create your own (you might have to make an account) and then get the link that starts with:

[url=https:// 

This is the one you want and copy and paste it into you signature!


----------



## Wandering

MommaBarry said:


> Just felt the first little kicks from my LO :happydance: couldnt be happier :cloud9:

Wow thats amazing :cloud9:

Got my gender scan tommorow morning eeee :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## always_xo

Gender scan tomorrow! I am beyond excited, I can't focus on anything else! :happydance:


----------



## SarahDiener

Good luck!! Do you girls have any preferences??


----------



## sugarplumx

always_xo said:


> Gender scan tomorrow! I am beyond excited, I can't focus on anything else! :happydance:

Yay how exciting!!! Let us know how it goes :)


----------



## Wandering

always_xo said:


> Gender scan tomorrow! I am beyond excited, I can't focus on anything else! :happydance:

Me too! I want to sleep now so tommorow will come quicker!!


----------



## Wandering

SarahDiener said:


> Good luck!! Do you girls have any preferences??

Nope no preference! Convinced its a boy though.. we shall see if i'm right! x


----------



## fraggle081112

test..


----------



## fraggle081112

signature test


----------



## babyfeva

How exciting, let us know!


----------



## Kba x

Pink Sugar said:


> Hi ladies I'm due November 2 and Im getting my gender scan next Thursday I'm sooooo excited.m

Wow five your going to have a lovely big family I always knew I'd have four but now bean is is on the way I don't think I'm ready to stop yet ! . So you have four boys hope you don't mind me asking but did you carry them all the same or feel different each time .my three girls were all the same I was really sick untill the very end with them and felt them move quite early with this baby Iv no symptoms atall just really sore boobs and very tired my hubby doesn't want to know the gender so we are waiting but I can't help guessing lol I'm going to be staking you on thurs


----------



## daddiesgift

our scan is friday, we hope team pink, I feel girl, my husband says boy..we'll see whose right!!


----------



## Wandering

Well.. Ive just got back from the scan. They couldnt sex the baby!!!!! He/she had its legs tightly crossed the whole time and nothing i tried to do would make he/she uncross them. (tried drinking coke, eating, going for a walk, lying on my side, starjumps...everything!) 

It says on the meet your baby website that this has only ever happened to one lady and the women who sonographed me today said that it had never happened to her in her whole time working there. So typical! 
I am so so gutted cus ive been counting down for today for ages and had loads of things planned with family to reveal the gender and stuff. 

But at least we get another rescan for next week for free.. Hopefully baby will be more cooperative next time!


----------



## daddiesgift

:hugs: so sorry wandering! Its nice you get a free one next week to check again. Hopefully baby will be more cooperative at that time!! 

Im afraid this will happen to us since our last two scans have been not so successful seeing ANYTHING. Not even a cute face shot :nope: I wonder if I should drink a bunch of orange juice or soda or tea before hand. Knowing my luck then the baby would be moving too much to tell!!


----------



## Wandering

At my 13 week scan it took them an hour to get the correct measurements as baby kept lying on its front.. ive obviously got a mischevious one in there! 

Theyve told me for the re-scan to drink lots of fizzy drink like coca cola as it makes the baby more active so id suggest you do that before yours too daddiesgift :)


----------



## BeckaBoo88

Awwww Wandering :( Next will be better :) Fingers crossed for you! I guess Team Blue lol x


----------



## BeckaBoo88

I've just read all these posts to see if I can find a date twin.... just when I thought I had found someone I realised it was my own post lol....

I am due 15th November, anyone else??? lol


----------



## SarahDiener

Oh that's lame! Oh well, next week! Such a naughty baby...
Although, you'll still find out 6 days before me


----------



## fraggle081112

Wandering said:


> Well.. Ive just got back from the scan. They couldnt sex the baby!!!!! He/she had its legs tightly crossed the whole time and nothing i tried to do would make he/she uncross them. (tried drinking coke, eating, going for a walk, lying on my side, starjumps...everything!)
> 
> It says on the meet your baby website that this has only ever happened to one lady and the women who sonographed me today said that it had never happened to her in her whole time working there. So typical!
> I am so so gutted cus ive been counting down for today for ages and had loads of things planned with family to reveal the gender and stuff.
> 
> But at least we get another rescan for next week for free.. Hopefully baby will be more cooperative next time!

Bubba is keeping you guessing, you've gotta mischievous one there!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Wandering

fraggle081112 said:


> Wandering said:
> 
> 
> Well.. Ive just got back from the scan. They couldnt sex the baby!!!!! He/she had its legs tightly crossed the whole time and nothing i tried to do would make he/she uncross them. (tried drinking coke, eating, going for a walk, lying on my side, starjumps...everything!)
> 
> It says on the meet your baby website that this has only ever happened to one lady and the women who sonographed me today said that it had never happened to her in her whole time working there. So typical!
> I am so so gutted cus ive been counting down for today for ages and had loads of things planned with family to reveal the gender and stuff.
> 
> But at least we get another rescan for next week for free.. Hopefully baby will be more cooperative next time!
> 
> Bubba is keeping you guessing, you've gotta mischievous one there!!! :winkwink:Click to expand...

I definately have! Stubborn as anything! :haha:


----------



## MrsBertie

oh_so_blessed said:


> SarahDiener said:
> 
> 
> I felt nothing until 17.5 then 17.6 I was getting kicks...
> 
> Welcome Sugarplum!
> 
> Wow! I hope I get kicks soon, that would be so neat! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I think I might have felt a little movement for the first time yesterday - was a really wierd tickling feeling, haven't felt it again since, but I really want to so that I know it's real!!


----------



## SarahDiener

Probably was!! 18weeks is pretty normal for it. Just wait a few more days, you'll probably be getting kicks. At first it starts off really random. I started off with a proper kickx2 and then felt nothing the next day. Now I feel it quite a bit (it's only been 4 days). 
I bended over today quite fast, and now the baby is going CRAZY. I hope it's ok :(


----------



## celticmum

Good luck for the rescan, Wandering!

I have my anomaly scan in 10 days, really excited - but given they couldn't get any NT results from 12+13 wk scans due to LO wanting to wallop the wand away - I'm also doubtful I'll get to find out the gender.

Re kicks: First felt movements at 14 weeks, and now it's most evenings. LO particularly seems to like kicking me in the cervix which is pretty "ouch" inducing :haha:


----------



## MommaBarry

I hear that on the cervix kicks. My little one LOVES to do this and kick on my bladder. Been feeling loads of movement that last few days. Last night I could feel baby rolling around. Probably trying to get comfy since mommy rolls around all night too :winkwink:


----------



## Jazavac

Still nothing to report here, when it comes to movement. I suppose that's still okay. 

Or I am stupidly unaware of any of it. :shrug:


----------



## MommaBarry

With your first you may not even notice it. This is my second go around and I seem to be more sensitive to the slightest movements baby makes.

I have a friend who is a month ahead of me (with her first) and she still hasnt felt baby move or kick. Dont worry they will come soon enough and then they get stronger and more uncomfortable :hugs:


----------



## K_

Good luck on everyone's scans, especially those gender scans! 

Our little boy was too shy this morning and didn't show us his face. It was still nice to see his little arms, backbone, and him moving around. OH says baby has his belly. :haha:


Oh, I got a body pillow last night for $10 at Target +$5 for a cover! The 'pregnancy pillows' at other stores are so expensive! Finally slept so comfy :thumbup:. Anyone else find these helpful?


----------



## Jazavac

I have a regular pillow, but I can't figure out how it would/could help me. I think nothing helps, to be honest, but instead I'm just trying to get used to being uncomfortable. :lol:

But if Target has them for $10 right now, I might as well go give it a try. Not sure if I'll need to kick my husband out of the bed then, though. :lol:


----------



## MommaBarry

I really want a snoogle but dont want to pay 65 bucks for a pillow that takes up the entire bed. When I wake up in the morning I am flat on my back from rolling around and I know thats a big no no. I need to do something as I cant seem to get comfortable at night since I HATE sleeping on my side (i was a tummy sleeper) and Im only half way through preganancy.


----------



## SarahDiener

I'm a tummy sleeper too :( I found the pillows on amazon.de and they are 65 EUROS!!!!!! Such a rip off, I wish we had target :(

Also, I didn't feel kicks till 17.5!


----------



## K_

I was using a regular pillow but it would always end up on the floor and me on my back, so I thought I'd give body pillow a shot. :) I hug it, and laying my head on it as well helps me feel snug. It does take room in the bed, but not as much as Pregnancy Pillows which are longer. Glad I found it for cheap, because I too didn't want to spend too much.


----------



## Jazavac

But I've not yet even felt any bubbles/tickles/whatevers, either. Or, like I said, I have no clue if they ever happened. :shrug:

I am a tummy sleeper, too, so I'm trying to do something between the side and tummy, with a bit of support from a pillow under my knees - basically, the pillow kind of keeps me from tipping over onto my belly. It's all uncomfortable because, whichever side I choose, my boobs hurt. The left side is better for the baby, though, and oddly enough more comfortable for me, too, so I've been doing my best. I do wake up on my back occasionally, but I will not worry about it. I mean, how on earth would I prevent that from happening, anyway?


----------



## fraggle081112

I still cant feel anything either..... becoming impatient now lol!
ive bought a long body pillow thing from mothercare for £35....not sure if is helping but its comfy! Im trying to stay on my left side, but constantly wake up on the right side! :dohh:


----------



## SarahDiener

Jazavac said:


> But I've not yet even felt any bubbles/tickles/whatevers, either. Or, like I said, I have no clue if they ever happened. :shrug:

I felt nothing until 17.5 then I felt a full on kick. But I was also anxious before I did :)


----------



## oh_so_blessed

I was never a tummy sleeper, but tried lying on my belly looking out the window on the bed the other day. I felt like I was lying on a balloon inside of me. It felt really weird and was not comfortable. How cool! 

Don't really know if it's true that sleeping on your back is so bad. My friend said that eventually lying on your back will make you feel like there is a lead weight on you, so perhaps it just works itself out when need be. I am a back sleeper, but have been sleeping on both sides and back at this point, just turning as needed for comfort. I can't possibly stay in one position all night.


----------



## SarahDiener

Yeah I've definitely gone off sleeping on my back in the past week. I heard that it generally becomes too uncomfortable to lie like that before it really matters about the vein. It just feels like something is really heavy, feels wrong!


----------



## Jazavac

That's exactly how I feel on my back, even this early. There's just some weird weight pressing me down and then, if I sneeze or cough, the round ligament pain outright kills me.


----------



## K_

I felt flutters at 17.5 too, and ever since then I feel even more anxious to feel him again! Hope my mind doesn't start playing tricks on me. :haha:

I have been feeling a lot more dizzy and lightheaded in the past 3 days. It's like time stops and everything just spins in slow motion, and I feel myself drifting forward about to fall.


----------



## Jazavac

They say it's pretty normal to feel that way in the 2nd tri. It's due to the amount of blood we start producing and our blood pressure usually falling to the basement levels, as well as the gravity centers shifting towards... well, who knows where. It just gets weird. 

Lot's of water and slow movements when it comes to standing up from seated positions, and you should be fine. Or at least it should get better.


----------



## K_

Yeah I've definitely started slowing down. It's quite a task when you're used to being up and down, and running around all day. The scariest time was when I felt dizzy in the shower. Seriously thought I'd knock out in there.

I'm currently looking at bedding for baby online and oh my are they pricey! OH really wants a dinosaur theme, but I may just go for something plain and most affordable. :shrug: We did find some dinosaur decals for $15 and a dinosaur boppy pillow. :) I don't find boppy pillows necessary but I couldn't say no when OH is excited about being a part of the decor. Anyone find any good deals on the web?


----------



## Jazavac

I don't care for any themed stuff, so I haven't been looking. We're also going to do just regular bedding, no theme (for our bedroom, for instance, we use various sheets/pillowcases/duvet covers) so all I've gotten so far has been pretty affordable. The last bedding related purchase was from Ikea. $19.99 for a pillowcase and a duvet cover for a twin bed, and something like $12 for a crib set.


----------



## SarahDiener

Haha, I stepped out of the shower and just kept floating, ended up on the other side of the bathroom :) I didn't even fall over, I just couldn't stop and my mind was totally gone.


----------



## MommaBarry

How are all you ladies doing this week?

5 days until our scan and finally finding out the gender. I cant wait :happydance:


----------



## Themonkey

Doing awesome except for being the size of a small elephant! If only our gender check was sooner 10 more days so ready to find out if mini monkey is a boy or a girl.


----------



## SarahDiener

4 days till mine!!! I'm so excited!


----------



## Wandering

I only had my scan 3 days ago and im already counting down the days till my next one! 15 days woooo! Dunno what im going to do after my 20 week scan and i dont get another till baby comes :(


----------



## Ginagg

Im due on the 5th Nov... staying team yellow xox


----------



## daddiesgift

Found out were are team :blue: last friday. Still in a bit of shock since I was so sure baby was a girl! Guess my son will have a little play mate!


----------



## Lucyjo81

Only a week till my scan :D I cannot wait :) All is well this week, actually feeling pretty normal, i keep forgetting i'm pregnant then see my growing bump ha ha xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Today has been blood test day for me lol 
Had 2 lots done at my first glucose test today, then my midwife wanted to jump on the bandwagon and grab some for my combined screening! My arms hurt lol Ahh well, tis all for the greater good :D


----------



## Jazavac

Our scan is next week, Wednesday the 20th. I will be 18w3d so I hope the baby will finally show the crotch...

I don't know if we'll run our 20 week scan at that point, or if I'll have to come back. I also don't know if they have 3D capabilities at the local hospital, so if they don't, I'll have to ask to be referred to Rochester again.


----------



## babybonkers

Can I join in here too? I am due 3rd November and we have our scan next Monday (18th). I'm so excited! Part of me wants to find out whether it's a boy or girl and the other half of me is saying just be bloody patient. I'm a nightmare. November is too long away x


----------



## SarahDiener

Lucyjo81 said:


> Only a week till my scan :D I cannot wait :) All is well this week, actually feeling pretty normal, i keep forgetting i'm pregnant then see my growing bump ha ha xx

I keep forgetting till I bend over or try to stand up


----------



## Lucyjo81

SarahDiener said:


> Lucyjo81 said:
> 
> 
> Only a week till my scan :D I cannot wait :) All is well this week, actually feeling pretty normal, i keep forgetting i'm pregnant then see my growing bump ha ha xx
> 
> I keep forgetting till I bend over or try to stand upClick to expand...

I'm the same! My work colleagues keep telling me off for continuing how i worked pre-pregnancy, it's hard to remember i'm pregnant when i feel so normal ha ha x


----------



## SarahDiener

I feel so bad about it too, my SIL is due just before me, and is having a hard time... :( It's not really fair for her and I feel guilty whenever I talk to her!


----------



## Lucyjo81

Aww, you shouldn't feel guilty, everyone deals with pregnancy differently. I guess we are the lucky ones! xx


----------



## Kba x

Hey ladies got my 16 week check today even tho I'm 17weeks lol I'm just hoping we can get to hear hart beat seems like so long ago since our scan and I still haven't felt baby move so really looking forward to this


----------



## Jendell88

Im due November 21st... Which is kinda cool my birthday is November 20th.. Hopefull i can share that with my bub

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt132171.aspx


----------



## Wellybob

I'm also due 21st! Still awaiting an appointment date for the 20 week scan, but having a gender scan on Saturday :happydance:


----------



## Jendell88

Wellybob said:


> I'm also due 21st! Still awaiting an appointment date for the 20 week scan, but having a gender scan on Saturday :happydance:

We both have onions :happydance:


----------



## MommaBarry

2 days for our scan!! :happydance: I keep having dreams about breastfeeding the baby. The first dream I had it was a baby girl, last night it was a baby boy and he pooped on the floor next to my grandmas foot. Weird pregnancy dreams :haha:


----------



## miss cakes

im due 2nd december but as im having a csection i know it will be a november baby dont know bout you lot but its going really quick for me!


----------



## MommaBarry

It does seem like its going really fast. Then again, the hottest days of summer are yet here and I might be singing a different tune then :haha:

I am due november 9th and am also having a c-section. I think they said around the 2nd. I have a feeling that the baby will be here in october though since my son came 3 weeks early. Only time will tell on that one.


----------



## miss cakes

yh they usually do it a week or two before depending on your history wether you were late or early last time do you know when your getting date yet? i got to wait til august to see the ob not too bad as last time i had to wait til i was 37 weeks before i got csection date :s


----------



## MommaBarry

Usually my doc waits until the month of to give a date so the begining of october for me.


----------



## Ozmumtobe

Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind me jumping into this thread. I'm due 20th November with my first (yay!) and normally I just stalk these threads and don't contribute much so decided to be a bit more active :) 

I know this is a question that gets asked alot (so apologies to those who are sick of it!), but I was wondering how big are all your bumps? I feel like my stomach is HUGE but its not a hrd, baby bump it's just fat or bloat or who knows what. I can feel the area above my pelvic bone is hardening but the rest of my belly fluctuates depending on the time of day and what I've eaten. Still its not a hard belly yet which I am waiting impatiently for! I'm 17 + 2 so I know that might be a little early as I've heard about 20 weeks most women 'pop', but just wondering what everyone else has experienced.

Also, with the 'pop' does it literally seem to happen 'overnight' or is that not really true?


Other than that I've been lucky with an easy and relatively symptom free pregnancy and we are just looking forward to our big scan at the end of June - the count down is on!

Wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## SarahDiener

Ozmumtobe said:


> I know this is a question that gets asked alot (so apologies to those who are sick of it!), but I was wondering how big are all your bumps? I feel like my stomach is HUGE but its not a hrd, baby bump it's just fat or bloat or who knows what. I can feel the area above my pelvic bone is hardening but the rest of my belly fluctuates depending on the time of day and what I've eaten. Still its not a hard belly yet which I am waiting impatiently for! I'm 17 + 2 so I know that might be a little early as I've heard about 20 weeks most women 'pop', but just wondering what everyone else has experienced.
> 
> Also, with the 'pop' does it literally seem to happen 'overnight' or is that not really true?

I don't think I've popped yet really, I'm not huge or anything! I'm about 2-3 weeks ahead of you I think. I think a lot of girls on their first are a lot smaller than those on their second. Something about us being all warmed up and ready to stretch when we've had one before. :happydance: I don't think I even am decisively pregnant yet  I still could just have a fat tummy!
 



Attached Files:







Baby 19.4weeks2.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Ozmumtobe

Hi Sarah, I think that you look like you have a lovely bump and don't look fat at all!My tummy is not as cute and hard looking as yours...its more like muffin top :( Hurry up BUMP!


----------



## SarahDiener

I find maternity pants really help to smooth it over, make it look more rounded. Mine definitely still has a squishy factor to the touch though. Even if it is getting harder!


----------



## Ozmumtobe

I have noticed that too actually and it also looks rounder in maternity pants. Maybe I just need to flaunt it and pretend it's bump? Lol. 

So how has your pregnancy been so far? Have you had many symptoms? Do you know what you're having? I can't believe we are nearly halfway there!!


----------



## SarahDiener

Hehe I know right  Flaunt that bump!
Um, 1st tri was totally fine for me, I guess I was lucky. I'm getting indigestion a lot now and I can't breathe at night and my hips hurt! But really I'm ok :) How bout you? you said you were finding it pretty breezy.


----------



## Ozmumtobe

Yes I've been very lucky actually. No nausea and no other symptoms really. My only complaint has been that I have no complaints!! It's made me nervous that something is wrong. But now that I'm further along and my doctor assures me it's all good, I have relaxed alot and just accepted that I'm lucky and should be thankful. I have noticed a little but if lower back discomfort over the last few days if i sit still for too long, especially at work. I'm looking forward to our next scan and to finding out the sex. Hubby and I think girl but we don't mind either way ad long as he/she is healthy.


----------



## LittleAngel_x

oh_so_blessed said:


> MommaBarry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleAngel_x said:
> 
> 
> Hey
> My lmp due date is 7th november, and my 12week ultrasound is 12th november.
> 
> it really doesnt make sence.
> 
> Ive got a little bump
> 
> Welcome Little Angel!! Good luck at your 12 weeks scan, thats so exciting:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think she already had the 12 week scan and they dated her as due on the 12th of November, that's how I understand it.
> 
> From what I've read dating scans are best done earlier, 8 weeks is a good time. The later the more different the babies become from one another in size, so dating based on the average baby may not exactly give a good date. fwiw, they dated me at 8w and 12w, at 8w I was due Nov 7, at 12w due Nov 5. Not a big spread, but it's not an exact science, either. :) I'm sticking with the 8w date.
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...

Ops haha i didnt have a dating scan i just had my 12week ultrasound for down syndrome. at my 18w midwife appointment my midwife ruled out the 12the as ultrasounds are 5 days off give or take.

Today my ultrasound measured SPOT ON 19w+1d Due 7th nov. but my midwifes made my official due date 8th november.

:)


----------



## SarahDiener

Ozmumtobe said:


> Yes I've been very lucky actually. No nausea and no other symptoms really. My only complaint has been that I have no complaints!! It's made me nervous that something is wrong. But now that I'm further along and my doctor assures me it's all good, I have relaxed alot and just accepted that I'm lucky and should be thankful. I have noticed a little but if lower back discomfort over the last few days if i sit still for too long, especially at work. I'm looking forward to our next scan and to finding out the sex. Hubby and I think girl but we don't mind either way ad long as he/she is healthy.

I goes your next is at 20 weeks? I think this was the longest wait for me :/ I just want to find out the sex so bad!!! We both would like to have a girl (I've always wanted a girl!). But we do eventually want both, so it will be nice to have a boy as well :D. Idk if you have had kicks yet, but once they set in it's a nice reminder that the baby is still there :D


----------



## Ozmumtobe

Yes it will be our 20 week scan and like you I can't wait!! I haven't felt any kicks yet and probably wont for a few weeks as the baby is behind the placenta. I'm really looking forward to that! To be honest indent really feel pregnant at the moment so looking forward to my bump and kicks and all those exciting signs!!


----------



## Ozmumtobe

Oh and forgot to ask when your 20 week scan is? It must be soon!


----------



## SarahDiener

Tomorrow :D:D so in.... 18 hours :D


----------



## Ozmumtobe

Oh how exciting! I can't wait to hear the news!


----------



## Sarahcake

Ugh im just venting a little bit, hope you dont mind girls..

Today has been really shitty, had to have an ultrasound and biopsy taken from a lump in my breast I found 2 weeks back. Whilst doing it, the sonographer turned to her assistant and said 'I dont think this is benign' :( 

Back on monday to find the results. Feeling fair crappy right now :( Least I heard babas heartbeating on the doppler today so thats cheered me up a bit :)


----------



## tishtosh

Can I join too? Im due on the 20th Nov, Ive already got a little boy who is nearly 2 and we found out a couple of weeks ago at a private scan that we're having a baby girl!

Ive got some minor issues to do with low papp a hormone which can cause the placenta to not work properly so will be having extra scans/ checks later on to see how it all progresses.


----------



## ExcitedFTM

I'm new to this site but have been checking it out for awhile now... My LO is due November 13!!! Very exicted to have another peek at him/her for the anatomy scan in 11 days :))))


----------



## Jazavac

Sarahcake, I hope your results come back negative.


My bump's pretty huge for a singleton, first-time pregnancy. I'm turning 18 weeks tomorrow, and here's picture of my bump from exactly a week ago (16w6d):

https://i50.tinypic.com/10gxtht.jpg


----------



## daddiesgift

Sarahcake- I hope its just a scare and nothing serious! You never know till you get those results! What will they do if its positive and you are pregnant? After I had my son I had horrible chest pain, could barely breathe. I had a CT scan and they saw a lump in my lung. They told me "It could be cancer or it could be an infection!" Pretty big difference. Anywho I had to go every month for three months for CT scans to see if it was getting bigger, smaller ect. Turns out I didnt have cancer :) Bunch of worry for nothing!


----------



## SarahDiener

Sarahcake said:


> Whilst doing it, the sonographer turned to her assistant and said 'I dont think this is benign' :(
> 
> Back on monday to find the results. Feeling fair crappy right now :( Least I heard babas heartbeating on the doppler today so thats cheered me up a bit :)

Ugh, that's upsetting, I hope you have good news. I'd be pretty pissed off at the assistant!!!


Welcome to the newbies! and nice photo Jazavac!


----------



## Ozmumtobe

Sarahcake- that's very scary and I'm sorry to hear you have to deal with that stress. It sound like your doctor wad incredibly insensitive too. Hopefully it will turn out to be nothing serious and just remember that IF it is, it is usually very treatable. I have everything crossed for you that it will be benign though. xx

Welcome to the new girls!

Sarah Denier - have you had your scan yet? It's Friday morning in Australia sonic guessing still the middle of the night there...


----------



## Lucyjo81

Sorry to hear what your going through sarahcake. I hope you get some good results on Monday. Will keep my fingers crossed for you :) So now its Friday means it's only 3 days till my scan woohoo :D xxx


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Sarahcake said:


> Ugh im just venting a little bit, hope you dont mind girls..
> 
> Today has been really shitty, had to have an ultrasound and biopsy taken from a lump in my breast I found 2 weeks back. Whilst doing it, the sonographer turned to her assistant and said 'I dont think this is benign' :(
> 
> Back on monday to find the results. Feeling fair crappy right now :( Least I heard babas heartbeating on the doppler today so thats cheered me up a bit :)

Wow! I am almost sure she could be sued for making such a statement, especially putting a pregnant woman through such stress! 

I hope everything is okay for you. I am sending you good vibes. I know it's not the same, but I've spent years battling thyroid cancer so if you ever just want to talk shoot me a message. Anytime. Really. ((hugs))


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Lookin' good, Jazavac. I know what you mean about the too big bump, thing. I am definitely showing way more than most of the other 19 weekers I've seen. But, finally everyone on earth is comfortable congratulating me instead of just wondering if I'm getting pudgy. lol!


----------



## Jazavac

You know, that's how I'm starting to feel about it. Ok, it's huge, but at least now it looks _right_. :lol:


----------



## Sarahcake

Aww ladies thank you so much for your support :) sorry to have depressed up this thread lol! Just needed to get it out and written down I guess as none of my friends know just my OH. 

I'm sure all will be fine, the sonographer scared the crap out of me though :s will update on Monday and let you guys know :) thanks again xxxx


----------



## SarahDiener

And it's a GIRL!!!!!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20weeks2.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## tishtosh

SarahDiener said:


> And it's a GIRL!!!!!:happydance:

Welcome to Team Pink!


----------



## Sarahcake

Awww congrats Sarah! What a cute picture, she looks like she's blowing a bubble!


----------



## SarahDiener

Haha, that's what I thought too!! We are so happy it's a girl :D


----------



## Ozmumtobe

SarahDiener said:


> And it's a GIRL!!!!!:happydance:

Congratulations!!! And her little nose looks so cute! hehe


----------



## Beankeeper

Thinking of you SarahCake & congratulations SarahD, she looks lovely x


----------



## Jazavac

Congrats on the little girl!


----------



## Lucyjo81

Congrats on joining team :pink: :D xxx


----------



## MommaBarry

Just found out we are team :pink: :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## Wandering

MommaBarry said:


> Just found out we are team :pink: :happydance: :cloud9:

Congratulations!! Everyone seems to be team pink!! x


----------



## Jazavac

Good, because it might increase my chance to actually have a boy. :lol:

Statistics and all.


----------



## MommaBarry

Our little ladybug :flower:


----------



## SarahDiener

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Lucyjo81

Congrats mommabarry :) She looks adorable! Im so excited to find out what team i will be joining now :D Hurry up Monday!!! Xx


----------



## Jazavac

That's a very good picture!


----------



## fraggle081112

I had my scan on Thursday, everything is fine with baby but we decided NOT to find out the sex in the end!

I did get told ive got a low placenta though, so booked back for a scan at 32 weeks to see if its moved.


----------



## tishtosh

I had a low placenta in my first preg and it had moved up by 36 weeks, I think nearly all of them do.


----------



## SarahDiener

Yeah, I think it's not until much later you need to worry about it. Most just move up on their own! Still extra scan will be nice anyway!!! :D
How's everyone doing? I think I'm going to start getting off my Lazy butt and do some walking this week....... Does baby shopping count???? :)


----------



## fraggle081112

Im not too worried at the moment..... no point really is there!!!

Baby shopping definitely counts as exercise - unless you've sat on sofa shopping/ browsing on line i like was most of yesterday. On the upside, ive decided on what pram & car seat im getting, and this little cuty is also on my list once i decide on a colour - i love it 
https://https://www.notonthehighstreet.com/tuppenceandcrumble/product/fleece-baby-star-wrap


----------



## SarahDiener

Awww link didn't work for me :(. I'm stuck for what to buy, DH keeps saying to wait and see what we get to use of his brother's. But he won't ring them to ask them!!! So I have no idea what I need to think about getting :(. Also if we move to NZ we can't take their pram or car seat or anything with us, so we might as well actually get one! But we don't find out until the end of the month. Anyway, tiny rant...


----------



## Sarahcake

Just an update about the lump I have, got my results back and it's benign! Nothing too sinister apparently and I can wait until baby is here to have it removed. So relieved :)

Hope you are all well?


----------



## SarahDiener

Oh Sarah that's fantastic news!!! I'm so happy for you, damn that sonographer! Made you worry for nothing.


----------



## Lucyjo81

Glad to hear the good news Sarah :) Bet that has taken a weight off your shoulders!! At least you can now relax :) xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Thank you both :) it really has taken a massive weight off my shoulders. I saw baby the other night in a scan too so I'm safe in the knowledge that both me and baba are fine now :) 

Knowing me, I'm sure I'll find something else to stress over! 

Thanks again for your thoughts and words of support, means a lot to me x


----------



## Wandering

Lucyjo81 said:


> Congrats mommabarry :) She looks adorable! Im so excited to find out what team i will be joining now :D Hurry up Monday!!! Xx

Good luck with your scan today Lucy! What do you think you're having, any idea? :D x


----------



## SarahDiener

Haha but now you can worry about the normal pregnancy stuff we all overreact about :) Like whether our bumps look like pudge and how we can't see our feet ;)


----------



## Sarahcake

SarahDiener said:


> Haha but now you can worry about the normal pregnancy stuff we all overreact about :) Like whether our bumps look like pudge and how we can't see our feet ;)

The ability to see my feet has been disappearing slowly yet surely for a while now haha! Couple more weeks and my belly will totally eclipse my toes :D


----------



## Jazavac

Sarahcake, that's great news!


Two more nights and I get to see the baby again. Getting a bit anxious, since it's been a month since our last scan and I've not yet felt any real movement/kicks. I guess I don't really count the little _might-be-its_, because I think those could be mistaken for any other weird pregnancy-related sensation. 

I hope everything's fine and that we'll get to see the crotch, too...


----------



## SarahDiener

Good luck!!! Are you going to find out sex?


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Jazavac said:


> Sarahcake, that's great news!
> 
> 
> Two more nights and I get to see the baby again. Getting a bit anxious, since it's been a month since our last scan and I've not yet felt any real movement/kicks. I guess I don't really count the little _might-be-its_, because I think those could be mistaken for any other weird pregnancy-related sensation.
> 
> I hope everything's fine and that we'll get to see the crotch, too...

Oh, hope you enjoy the scan. Mine is Thursday, so guess that's right after you. I haven't seen him in 2 months, so really looking forward to it. I understand on the "might-be-its". I was feeling tickling, but it has stopped and now I think I'm feeling tiny kicks, but I can't be 100% sure, either. I'm always nervous! I can't wait for November!!


----------



## Jazavac

We're definitely interested to find out the sex. So far, we never got to see the crotch at all, the baby kept crossing its legs. Grrr.


----------



## Jazavac

Good luck with your scan, oh_so_blessed! 

Is that your big 20 week scan? 

I don't know if ours will be this time around, or if the doctor will have me come back in a couple weeks, or something. There are no 3D u/s machines at the hospital in our town, so I have to decided if I want to go somewhere else (and possibly pay out of pocket, too). 

Hm. Is it worth it?


----------



## SarahDiener

I'm not sure, they sound fun, but I'm not sure I'd pay for it. No idea what our options would be here. I don't speak German very well . 

Hopefully you get another scan! Just to see your little one again :) I'm so lucky, my doctor does them every time we go, and we go once a month. So It's not too long between seeing my wee girl :)

I'm so excited about November! But I'm also scared about it all!


----------



## Lucyjo81

After hours of waiting i am back from my scan...i'm joining...

Team :pink:!!! So so so happy :D Everything is measuring spot on, although baby was laying in awkward positions so couldn't get the best photos xxx


----------



## SarahDiener

Cute little legs :) Congrats on team pink!!


----------



## minties

I'm getting my 20 week scan next Monday, where funnily enough I'll be exactly 20 weeks. I can't wait! I meet my new midwife tomorrow (I moved towns). She's lovely on the phone.

Yesterday I turned 19 weeks and it's like the baby has doubled in size or somehing. Went from the odd poke and nudge, to kicks and heaps of movement which I can now really feel from the outside. So exciting!


----------



## SarahDiener

minties said:


> I'm getting my 20 week scan next Monday, where funnily enough I'll be exactly 20 weeks. I can't wait! I meet my new midwife tomorrow (I moved towns). She's lovely on the phone.
> 
> Yesterday I turned 19 weeks and it's like the baby has doubled in size or somehing. Went from the odd poke and nudge, to kicks and heaps of movement which I can now really feel from the outside. So exciting!

We also meet out midwife this week :) on Friday. It's our first appointment! I hope she is nice, she looks a bit scary tbh. But she apparently speaks very good english! Which I think I really will need . I'm pretty excited about it. I keep asking DH if I should bake something . 

Yeah, it kind of creeps up on you! Suddenly there is no doubt that it's def baby :)


----------



## Jazavac

Congrats on the little girl!

(Another one, which totally means I'm getting a boy, right? :lol: )


I get a scan every time I go in, too, but it's just that this time around I waited a full month before scans. We had 8 scans total in 14 weeks, so I got spoiled.


----------



## SarahDiener

Woah 8! You probably could even see it growing . 
Pretty sure I just lost a bit of my mucus plug. It was solid and like rubber, kind of like snot... But no other symptoms or anything so I'm sure it'll just grow back on it's own.


----------



## Jazavac

I have no idea what those plugs are like so I don't know what to say. I'd probably give someone a call and ask about it, if it looked scary.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Jazavac said:


> Good luck with your scan, oh_so_blessed!
> 
> Is that your big 20 week scan?
> 
> I don't know if ours will be this time around, or if the doctor will have me come back in a couple weeks, or something. There are no 3D u/s machines at the hospital in our town, so I have to decided if I want to go somewhere else (and possibly pay out of pocket, too).
> 
> Hm. Is it worth it?

Thanks! Yeppers, that's the big 20 week one. It will feel good to be half-way there. 

Well, I think my office has a 3D machine, but it is not for routine use as insurance doesn't cover it. I don't think I'll be springing for 3D myself, trying to put the money more on necessities and such. But if I had more disposable income I'd be all over it!


----------



## SarahDiener

Wasn't too bad. I think they just grow back, and there was no blood so it was probably and extra bit come loose. People say it just grows back, so I'm not worried unless I get some other things with it.


----------



## minties

SarahDiener said:


> Wasn't too bad. I think they just grow back, and there was no blood so it was probably and extra bit come loose. People say it just grows back, so I'm not worried unless I get some other things with it.

Twice this pregnancy I've lost a bit of plug, I'm not worried unless massive blobs come out.


----------



## SarahDiener

That's how I think too :)


----------



## Sarahcake

I've lost a little bit of it on occasions too, I'm not worried because it isn't much and they apparently grow back anyways :) if you are worried, give your midwife a call though, that's what they are there for :)


----------



## SarahDiener

Haha, I haven't met my midwife yet  We meet her on friday. I think here though your normally call your OB/gyn. Everything is way more Doctor related. I think the Midwife is more about baby care and things. But I guess I'll find out on Friday! I really don't understand the system here, I just kind of go with the flow and let them tell me . I tried to look it up but it was slightly confusing :O


----------



## Sarahcake

Ahh, was on my phone before so didnt actually see you were in Germany lol 
That must be hard for you, being in a different country where you don't know procedure and things. Hopefully your midwife will be able to shed some light when you meet her! Hope the meeting goes well for you :)


----------



## SarahDiener

Thanks, I hope she is nice. She's supposed to have perfect english! So we'll see how Friday goes. I'd hate to be stuck with someone I don't like OR stuck trying to find another women who speaks english :(. I think the system is really good for babies here though, so I'm not too worried about the care they give. I know it'll be top notch ;) Just don't want to be trying to give birth with everyone talking in german around me and me not knowing what's going on :( It's kind of my biggest fear. That I have absolutely no control over anything! Hopefully my husband will be good, sometimes he forgets to speak english, or translate for me...


----------



## Sarahcake

A friend of mine had her little one over here and moved over to Germany when she was just under a year old, shes said theres great child services out there and the medical professionals are very knowledgeable and good with mums and babies if that helps at all. 

Yeah the delivering amongst frantic German doctors and nurses all speaking German would frighten me too, I like to know exactly what is happening all the time! I was over in Cologne 2 years back for work (gaming expo called Gamescom) and I was amazed at how well everyone I came across there spoke English! The vast majority were completely fluent in it and would look at me funny when I tried my best to talk to them in German!


----------



## SarahDiener

Haha! We live quite close to cologne, and yeah, it's big for gaming, most of the companies have their German HQ there. 

But we live in a small town (well it's a city... technically). And most people either don't speak english or are really grumpy about it. Also, I can speak it up to the point where every day situations are fine, but talking medical stuff, NO WAY!!!! So often I actually hide how much German I know or I just get people who talk German the whole time and lose me :/ Like occasionally DH and the doctor will start talking in German, over the top of me. Even though I know some of it, It's me they're talking about! I should understand ALL OF IT! 

My DH often choses what to translate to me, which I don't get, I'm like, no you see, I'm the one who should know what's going on, I'm making the decisions!!

Sorry, went on a little rant!!! My doctors really nice btw ;)


----------



## Jazavac

Less than 24 hours left... :impatient:

I speak the language here, obviously, but it still isn't easy to get things done the exact opposite way, pretty much. It took forever to find an ob/gyn who operates the way I wanted, that's for sure.


----------



## SarahDiener

I knew it was a matter of time, but I have to start taking iron pills apparently, I'm low again :( Why does my body fail at Iron?!


----------



## Jazavac

I used to have iron issues, now I've been reasonably fine for a while. I carefully choose what I eat, though, so I guess that helped.

We're 74% team blue, the doctor said.

Here's the whole story, along with a picture of the crotch. I just posted it all in my journal, so I'm a bit too lazy to retype it all, or even copypaste it. :lol:


----------



## SarahDiener

Oh that's exciting! I read through your post too  That's so nice that your doctor will likely be there.

I eat lots of meat and beans and things, but my body just doesn't seem to take it on very well :/ I never even knew I had a problem until 2 years ago with my hair fell out and all my nails broke off  Dumb thing is, I've been taking a low dose iron thing with my folic acid, and yet I'm still low! Maybe I'll have to really make sure I eat it with food instead of forgetting and eating it later...


----------



## oh_so_blessed

SarahDiener said:


> Oh that's exciting! I read through your post too  That's so nice that your doctor will likely be there.
> 
> I eat lots of meat and beans and things, but my body just doesn't seem to take it on very well :/ I never even knew I had a problem until 2 years ago with my hair fell out and all my nails broke off  Dumb thing is, I've been taking a low dose iron thing with my folic acid, and yet I'm still low! Maybe I'll have to really make sure I eat it with food instead of forgetting and eating it later...

I don't know if you saw the vitamin thread, but turns out it is best to take it at least 2 hours away from taking or eating anything high calcium. I have been taking my iron with my vitamin at night and taking my calcium/magnesium mid-day. 

YAY! Tomorrow is my scan. I can't wait!!


----------



## Jazavac

Keeping my fingers crossed for your scan, oh_so! 

Sarah, I had to take my iron supplements with orange juice, or anything else that was *not* a dairy product.


----------



## SarahDiener

Yeah I knew the Vit C one, but not the calcium. I keep forgetting to take my magnesium so I tend to take 2 at lunch and 1 at dinner instead of 1 at breakfast lunch and dinner... Ugh, my doctor is trying to fill me up with Vitamins! I've never had to take so many pills in my life -_-... Also orange juice gives me indigestion (even when not pregnant) so hmmmmm, I'll have to figure this out ;). 

Yay scan!! I was also 20weeks1day for mine :D Good luck!!


----------



## SarahDiener

So they ask me to take these at the beginning of the day but not with:
Cheese and yogurt
Eggs
Milk
Spinach
Tea or coffee
Whole-grain breads and cereals and bran

WTH am I supposed to eat for breakfast?! I guess fruit smoothie? Vit C and some probably needed fibre...


----------



## Jazavac

Probably something fruity, yes.


----------



## kbf48

oh_so_blessed said:


> Awe, my little boy is due on November 7. Now I'll have two male scorpios in the house! :p

mine is due that day too! :)


----------



## oh_so_blessed

kbf48 said:


> oh_so_blessed said:
> 
> 
> Awe, my little boy is due on November 7. Now I'll have two male scorpios in the house! :p
> 
> mine is due that day too! :)Click to expand...

xzaviorsmommy is also due on our day. :) Did you get your 20w scan? Mine went pretty well, though somehow I forgot to ask specifics about his size, etc. They said everything looked good. So relieved as always!


----------



## Jazavac

Yay for the good news, oh_so!


----------



## SarahDiener

Conga rats, oh_so!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Thanks, Sarah. A normal scan is always a welcomed relief! 

I can't believe the list of items you can't have for breakfast! Did they explain why? I guess eggs have a little calcium, but I am guessing that it must be something else in them.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

EXCITING UPDATE!! 

OH just felt the baby kick. He's been really active the last couple days. The look on OH's face was beautiful amazement. So happy! :D


----------



## Jazavac

Yay for the kick!

We're not there yet, but now I am able to tell when the weirdness in the belly area comes from the baby. So I guess it might kick soon, too.


----------



## SarahDiener

My husband gets bored very easy :( I keep trying to get him to feel it... Baby always hides when he comes though :(


----------



## Jazavac

I don't think anyone but me could feel my cellphone buzz, so for now, I've not even had him try.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Jaz, it'll come soon enough. He's really active sometimes, just kicking away in there. I'm a little worried because I've read that overly active fetuses are more likely to be colicky babies. :/ At the same time I'm relieved for the signs that everything is okay:)


----------



## SarahDiener

Just enjoy it Oh_so! Half of the stuff we read on here is silly! 

I know we all should be careful and aware of our babies/bodies etc. But some of the things I read just seems like scare mongering!! Although, I did put a piece of slightly uncooked chicken in my mouth today :( I spat it out and rinsed, but it's going to sit in the back of my mind for a few days! I don't want salmonella!


----------



## MissTasha

I'm a first time mom due Nov 10th


----------



## Beankeeper

MissTasha said:


> I'm a first time mom due Nov 10th

Welcome & congratulations. That's the same date my first bundle of joy is due!


----------



## Lucyjo81

MissTasha said:


> I'm a first time mom due Nov 10th

Welcome :) I am also due 10th November with my first. How exciting! Do you know if your joining team pink or blue? Xx


----------



## oh_so_blessed

SarahDiener said:


> Just enjoy it Oh_so! Half of the stuff we read on here is silly!
> 
> I know we all should be careful and aware of our babies/bodies etc. But some of the things I read just seems like scare mongering!! Although, I did put a piece of slightly uncooked chicken in my mouth today :( I spat it out and rinsed, but it's going to sit in the back of my mind for a few days! I don't want salmonella!

You're right. That does sound kinda crazy. Of course my mom was no help. She says I was kicking her day and night and was the colicky baby she ever knew. :/ 

Oh, a few weeks ago I undercooked some chicken, too. I chewed on it for a second before realizing it, too. Everything was fine. :) 

I have to go to the dentist in the morning. Not looking forward to it. Was hoping I'd get away with leaving this tooth 'til after the pregnancy, but I ended up with a minor infection (swollen lymph nodes and sinuses) so I'm going to have it looked at. It broke off early in the pregnancy. If there is enough tooth they will crown it, otherwise I'll have to get it pulled. :cry:


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Lucyjo81 said:


> MissTasha said:
> 
> 
> I'm a first time mom due Nov 10th
> 
> Welcome :) I am also due 10th November with my first. How exciting! Do you know if your joining team pink or blue? XxClick to expand...

Yay! More new people. Welcome, Tahsa. Think, in a matter of a few months we'll all be together in the third tri wondering who'll be the first to burst. :)


----------



## Jazavac

I actually have a couple teeth that need to be pulled, but they said no when I was back home in Croatia in March/April. I wanted to get it done there, because I love that dentist and because it's way cheaper than here (and they don't even _dream_ about putting you under for something as simple as tooth extraction). Anyway, they weren't too happy to give me anesthetics in the first trimester, and the teeth were not really affecting me so bad that they needed immediate attention. I suppose I'll wait until the baby is here and then go from there.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Yeah, they told me they prefer to do extractions in the second tri if possible. Obviously not at all during pregnancy is ideal. But things keep getting stuck in this tooth and it irritates my gums. I can't even get through a meal sometimes without having to go floss. The food impaction and flossing are really wreaking havoc on my gums.


----------



## SarahDiener

oh_so_blessed said:


> I have to go to the dentist in the morning. Not looking forward to it. Was hoping I'd get away with leaving this tooth 'til after the pregnancy, but I ended up with a minor infection (swollen lymph nodes and sinuses) so I'm going to have it looked at. It broke off early in the pregnancy. If there is enough tooth they will crown it, otherwise I'll have to get it pulled. :cry:

Ouch that sounds painful! :hugs:

Welcome to our newbies!!


----------



## sunshine_nic

Hello ladies! Do you mind if I join you? I'm due with my second on Nov 9th. I already have a wee man who's nearly three, and found out today that we're on team pink this time! :pink:


----------



## Lucyjo81

sunshine_nic said:


> Hello ladies! Do you mind if I join you? I'm due with my second on Nov 9th. I already have a wee man who's nearly three, and found out today that we're on team pink this time! :pink:

Welcome sunshine :) Congrats on team :pink: :D Seems a lot of us are due around the same time! xx


----------



## Jazavac

Welcome, sunshine!


----------



## SarahDiener

Welcome!


----------



## buttons80

Hi.
im due Nov 20th, 3rd baby already have dughter who's 9 and son who just turned 4. This is my OH's first baby and really the only time ive been in a happy relationship so feels new and exciting to us both.
x


----------



## Sarahcake

Welcome to you both :D


----------



## SarahDiener

Welcome! How is everyone doing this week? I'm good, although starting to feel like a balloon!!


----------



## MrsBertie

Me too SarahD I feel as though my tummy is just getting huge now, but know theres more to come yet! Not feeling too heavy thankfully and have a lot more energy than I have done recently. She's quite active now so feeling movements and kicks which is brilliant (also brilliant to be able to say she!) Hope everyone else is doing good :)


----------



## sunshine_nic

I'm having a bit of a fat day today, so have decided to celebrate my size with a McDonalds fudge sundae :icecream: How many people can tell you how big you are in one day I wonder?? :shrug:


----------



## Jazavac

I'm okay, as far as energy goes, but I'm starting to feel huge and wobbly. Hmph.


----------



## Lucyjo81

Im pretty good too :) I've had 2 strangers today ask me when im due and im also starting to feel bubba properly move and kick now :D My bump has just come from nowhere,i now wake up with it there too where as before i was still quite flat stomached. Glad everyone is well :) xx


----------



## 1eighty

Comment today at work: "oh and you're finally showing!"

GET IN!

Not just fat anymore!


----------



## SarahDiener

Haha yeah! It's a good thing it's showing baby instead of belly :)
I just noticed as far as weight gain went, that I an feel a slight thigh increase :( Just going to avoid any junk food for a while! McDonalds sounds amazing though!!
My lady friends that I sometimes meet did tell me that I wasn't putting on any weight, and even though I know that's a lie, it still felt good!!! They said I had a cute bump too :D:happy dance:


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Hah! I'm ballooning in the thighs/buttocks, too. The bump has been quite evident for a while now. I need to start measuring it as I don't think I'm noticing changes as much now that I have the stretchy pants and preggo shirts. 

Baby is kicking away. He's my cutie. No real milestones now I guess, no idea when the next scan will be. I guess the next milestone is the darned gestational diabetes test. :/


----------



## kelly6407

Hi all! 

Had my scan today and baby is a healthy baby boy!

My 5yr old son is on cloud 9 lol, he's been wanting a brother ever since his sister was born lol


Scan showed a perfect baby boy growing right on track so far, going back in a few weeks for a growth scan and again 4weeks after that.

Kinda concerned though because I'm supposed to be high risk due to previous pre eclampsia but I haven't had my bp or urine checked at all since my booking in appointment


----------



## SarahDiener

oh_so_blessed said:


> Baby is kicking away. He's my cutie. No real milestones now I guess, no idea when the next scan will be. I guess the next milestone is the darned gestational diabetes test. :/

Yep!! I've got this one in 3 weeks, not looking forward to it! Ugh, at least in the states apparently theirs comes with a flavour... 



kelly6407 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Had my scan today and baby is a healthy baby boy!
> 
> My 5yr old son is on cloud 9 lol, he's been wanting a brother ever since his sister was born lol
> 
> 
> Scan showed a perfect baby boy growing right on track so far, going back in a few weeks for a growth scan and again 4weeks after that.
> 
> Kinda concerned though because I'm supposed to be high risk due to previous pre eclampsia but I haven't had my bp or urine checked at all since my booking in appointment

Congratulations Kelly!! (and Kelly's 5y/o ;)). That's weird that they haven't checked your urine or bp, do you go to a ob/gyn, gp or mostly MW? I'd probably mention it to my MW next appointment. Don't they normally take BP at least?


----------



## Jazavac

They run a BP check, along with urine every time I go in (they look for glucoze, ketones and proteins). 

I've had the glucose thing in the past, unrelated to pregnancy, and it was beyond disgusting to down the darned liquid. It was back in Croatia, unflavoured. It is flavoured here, apparently, but I still hate the idea of it.


----------



## Lucyjo81

Just a quick question, does everyone have to have this glucose test as my midwife hasn't mentioned anything about it which i think is a bit odd as diabetes runs in my family, also when is the test supposed to be done? xx


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Lucyjo81 said:


> Just a quick question, does everyone have to have this glucose test as my midwife hasn't mentioned anything about it which i think is a bit odd as diabetes runs in my family, also when is the test supposed to be done? xx

Some countries run it on everyone, other countries only if you're at risk. I'd definitely mention your family history, though, and see if that is a risk factor.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Jazavac said:


> They run a BP check, along with urine every time I go in (they look for glucoze, ketones and proteins).
> 
> I've had the glucose thing in the past, unrelated to pregnancy, and it was beyond disgusting to down the darned liquid. It was back in Croatia, unflavoured. It is flavoured here, apparently, but I still hate the idea of it.

I get bp & urine checked each time, too. 

Not looking forward to the sugar syrup. I'm not a big fan of sugary drinks. :/


----------



## Jazavac

The only reason it concerns me is the fact that some women say it made them feel sick. And with my absolutely irrational fear of puking... ugh.


----------



## SarahDiener

I don't really like sugary things either :( I have mine beside me, apparently we have to buy it ourselves... I hear it's better if it's chilled first, so I'm going to stick it in the fridge before I go


----------



## lillio

Had my scan yesterday, beautiful baby boy due 12th November :) x


----------



## SarahDiener

Congrats Lillio!


----------



## Jazavac

Sarah, if it isn't flavoured, make sure to squeeze some lemon juice into it. It doesn't affect the test, but it will make the whole thing easier to get down.

lillio, congrats!


----------



## SarahDiener

Jazavac said:


> Sarah, if it isn't flavoured, make sure to squeeze some lemon juice into it. It doesn't affect the test, but it will make the whole thing easier to get down.
> 
> lillio, congrats!

Oh that sounds lovely!

((I just read that again, I'm not meaning to sound sarcastic!!!))


----------



## SarahDiener

So I was trying to get my husband to feels kicks earlier. I was lying on the couch with his hand on my belly. He said "I can't believe it's already half way!" and I was like "I know right... wait...you're talking about the Soccer aren't you"....:dohh: of COURSE he was!


----------



## Jazavac

Hahaha, yup. Football's on.


----------



## Ozmumtobe

Scan tomorrow! Can't wait to see bub again and find out if we are Pink or Blue... So excited!


----------



## daddiesgift

good luck oz!

Our scan is tomorrow as well, how exciting! Already know bubs is a boy though :winkwink:


----------



## SarahDiener

Good luck Ozmum!


----------



## Jazavac

Good luck!


----------



## Lucyjo81

Good Luck Ozmum :) xx


----------



## SarahDiener

Baby kicking up a storm today! I was almost uncomfortable! She's a bully :(


----------



## lillio

I know baby hasn't stopped all day!! xx


----------



## Jazavac

Mine hates work (so do I). When I sit at the desk, I usually get a lot of the champagne bottle popping...

And then again at night, when I go to bed.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Haha! These are great! My baby is always active when I'm sitting with the laptop or at my desk at work. I'm so glad now to be reassured all day that he's doing just fine in there. :D That first half of the pregnancy was killer!


----------



## SarahDiener

Totally! when I sit at the desk it's all go!


----------



## SarahDiener

Ugh just had the worst BH so far. I walked 5minutes home from the hairdresser, got home, sat down on the toilet, then I couldn't get but up again until it passed :'(


----------



## oh_so_blessed

I haven't had any of those. How long have you been having them?


----------



## lillio

This is maybe what I had the other night! I cleaned and ran around all day then when I went to bed I had ridiculous cramping which literally made me cry, I couldn't sleep! Is that what it's like? x


----------



## corgankidd

I'm glad to see I'm not alone! Baby seems to be the most active when I'm at work behind my desk. Everyone always says they are more active when you first wake up or when you are lying down, but that's not true for me at all! 
I actually felt Little Ozzy kick from the outside yesterday while sitting at my desk :D


----------



## SarahDiener

lillio said:


> This is maybe what I had the other night! I cleaned and ran around all day then when I went to bed I had ridiculous cramping which literally made me cry, I couldn't sleep! Is that what it's like? x

Yeah! It was like a mixture between cramping and the stitch(but in my belly?). I could say it was my first, but I think I've been getting unpainful ones as well. Just a tightening of my belly.


----------



## SarahDiener

corgankidd said:


> I actually felt Little Ozzy kick from the outside yesterday while sitting at my desk :D

Aww congrats!


----------



## Jazavac

I've had one single BH and it was weeks ago. It happened in bed, came out of nowhere and was gone when I started moving. That's what I read about them, too. They'll usually be done and over with if you move (or change movement), or even if you drink water.

Baby's been moving a lot lately, somewhere in the lower part of my belly. Two more weeks before we get to see him again. Or her. If the 25% are winning. :lol:


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Jazavac said:


> I've had one single BH and it was weeks ago. It happened in bed, came out of nowhere and was gone when I started moving. That's what I read about them, too. They'll usually be done and over with if you move (or change movement), or even if you drink water.
> 
> Baby's been moving a lot lately, somewhere in the lower part of my belly. Two more weeks before we get to see him again. Or her. If the 25% are winning. :lol:

Yay! I'm two weeks off of my next appt, too, but I don't think I get anymore ultrasounds until the end. I am a little jealous! :p 

Baby boy is kicking everywhere now, low, even above my belly button, and on both sides. He has taken over! :thumbup:


----------



## Jazavac

I don't think I could describe this movement as actual kicks yet. It's still something very similar to champagne bottle pops, just muffled by water. But now I'm at least sure it's the baby producing it, instead of my bowels or random forces of the universe. :lol:

We get a scan every month and in two weeks, we're getting another round of the anomaly/anatomy checkup. The doctor said he liked to do it twice, sometime around the 20 week mark, because it lets him not just see, but also compare the growth and development of all major organs. Once we get that in, we'll make a decision on a 3D scan. I don't know if it'd be covered by insurance at all, but in a way, I don't particularly care either. I just need to find out if there are really advantages to that type of a checkup, or if it's all about nice pictures for one's baby book.


----------



## SarahDiener

I get another scan in 2 weeks :D Get to see my little princess!


----------



## Kba x

Had my scan yesterday we are keeping the all pink theme &#55357;&#56471;


----------



## MrsBertie

Kba x said:


> Had my scan yesterday we are keeping the all pink theme &#65533;&#65533;

Congrats - can't believe how many little pink bundles there are!


----------



## Sarahcake

So many pink ones! I have my scan tommorrow so I wonder if ill be pink too :D 

Glad all went well with your scan Kba :)


----------



## SarahDiener

Grats with the scans! I was looking at little outfits today :) girls are so cute! 
Everything out at the moment is summer wear, so I'm thinking I should wait to get anything until warmer things are out :( They are just so adorable though :(


----------



## MommaBarry

I know what you mean Sarah. 

I want to buy clothes so bad for babygirl but the winter line wont be out until august. If only I knew if baby girl was going to be a chunk or a tiny thing next year, I would go ahead and buy those little dresses now for next year.


----------



## MrsBertie

I'm leaving the shopping for a while, I just know if I buy any cute little outfits it'll be far too cold for her to wear them and by the time its warm enough she will probably have outgrown them!


----------



## zulab

Can I join? We are due on the 10th of November x

Got our 20 week scan (late!) on Friday, desperate to find out the sex and just starting to look now at what we are going to buy. 

We are having the 'what to buy' clothing wise problem too. There is a chance our baby could be early (complications) yet I'm huge so we could be in for a big baby. Do you buy 0-3 or newborn?


----------



## Lucyjo81

Kba - Congrats on joining team pink :) 

Zulab - Welcome :) There seems to be a few of us due on the 10th November, will be interesting to see who pops first! 

I have also been thinking about the clothes situation, so far i've bought a few all-in-ones and sleep suits etc, mainly in new born and have a couple 0-3. I have bought some dresses as we can put her in tights and a cardigan etc. I know she will mainly be wearing all-in-ones though, so i'm not planning on buying too many outfits. Just thought it would be nice for when people come to visit etc. 

xx


----------



## Kba x

I always want to buy newborn but they only last two minutes especially with my fantastic washing skills lol but this time defo starting at 3months and now I know I have another princess I'll just buy velour that's in the sales at the moment I got a lovely cosy toes for in the pram and car seat half price ! So couldn't resist


----------



## zulab

We spend a lot of time outdoors (dog and hobbies), so I strongly suspect that regardless of sex our baby is going to be in lots of sleep/snow suits. 

Did they give anyone at their 20 week scan any indication on baby size?

I think we could be clothes buying at the last moment!


----------



## Kba x

I asked but sonographer said ther all pretty much the same at twenty weeks that's why they do the scan now not very helpful was she


----------



## Jazavac

I really dislike the majority of baby girl clothes readily available at the stores here in the US. Blurhg, on all the princesses and cupcakes.


----------



## bubblychick

Can I join in too :) due 15th November with a blue bump :D


----------



## young_n_proud

Me too me too!! EDD is November 17th and according to OB scans show I am measuring within four days of due date. Pregnant with second boy!


----------



## Lucyjo81

Welcome to you both :) 

Mommabarry - I think a list should be made at the start, on your original post of all our due dates, do you think that's a good idea? I was just looking through and it seems a lot of us are due on the 10th and 12th! xx


----------



## MommaBarry

I can do that!! I didnt know if this thread would take off but it sure looks like we have a good group of ladies.

So now if you all would remind me your due date, and if you know the gender or are staying team yellow let me know


----------



## Lucyjo81

Ok, i'll start. Due 10th November - Team Pink :D xx


----------



## MommaBarry

Thanks!!

I have a few of you added to the front page just from reading some of the last few pages from what you have posted or what was in your signature. If for some reason I have it wrong let me know and I will fix it. Otherwise keep those dates and genders coming. There are to many pages for me to go through to find everyone :wacko:


----------



## britt0285

Im due November 23. No black Friday shopping for me.


----------



## SarahDiener

Welcome to our new ladies!

I did go into Zara the other day and looked a little clothes :) Totally wouldn't pay that much (ok, maybe once or twice ) but they'd be so adorable... 
I like clothes that you can just add tights to! and houses are so warm in Germany, that I think you can get away with using some things in either season(just bundle up when they go outside ).


----------



## lillio

Our baby bedding came today!! So I MAY have gone a LITTLE overboard and bought the whole collection lol! I'll hide in then gradually introduce it bit by bit so DH doesn't freak out. It's from next, the peekaboo range, it's so cute... although all pretty much unnecessary teehee! Downside is that I haven't had very many kicks today, normally I notice loads but hes been very quiet. Do I worry or just assume he's changed position? x


----------



## SarahDiener

PRobably changed position, and/or he's kicking at moments when you move around  I'd not worry right away, my LO always has quiet times/days.


----------



## SarahDiener

also, the bedding looks nice! I wish you could get nice things here.


----------



## MommaBarry

At this stage in the game your LO is also sleeping about 12 to 14 hours a day. So you will notice more active and inactive periods. I bet tonight when you go to settle down your lo will kick up a storm to let you know all is well


----------



## Wandering

Lucyjo81 said:


> Ok, i'll start. Due 10th November - Team Pink :D xx

I second this, Also due 10th Nov and Team Pink! Woo!

Hope everyones doing well. Ive found ive gotten a bit..bored.. for want of a better word now iv made it to 20 weeks and had my 20 week scan. With no more scans to look forward to in the foreseeable future im now counting down to my next midwife appt, which is at 24 weeks!


----------



## MrsBertie

Due 1st Nov team :pink: (probably will have confirmation in 5 weeks) :)


----------



## Jazavac

Due November 19th, 75% team blue. 

Will now more in two weeks. DD has never changed, so far, at least, so we're pretty set on that date.


----------



## SarahDiener

I second the boredness! I hear 3rd tri drags out worse though :(


----------



## Sarahcake

Woohoo! Just come back from my scan, just found out that we are on team BLUE! So excited about my little man :D


----------



## SarahDiener

Sarahcake said:


> Woohoo! Just come back from my scan, just found out that we are on team BLUE! So excited about my little man :D

Congrats Sarah!


----------



## Sarahcake

Thank you :D x


----------



## Lucyjo81

Congrats sarahcake :) xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Thank you very much :D


----------



## zulab

Congratulations on your blue baby x

I am barely managing to contain myself for our scan tomorrow. I can't believe we have to wait until 4 o clock for it!


----------



## kelly6407

Hi all

So our baby is a boy 
My son is over joyed to be having a brother.


Got mw on tues for my 22 week appointment and a scan the week after to check growth. So 2 weeks till I see baby again :)


----------



## Sarahcake

Thank you Zulab! Good luck with your scan tommorrow, ill be stalking for updates!
And congrats Kelly on your blue bundle also :D


----------



## Lucyjo81

Kelly - Congrats on your blue bundle as well :)

Sarahcake - i love the name you have picked out for your LO, so cute :) xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Aww thank you :) It was literally the only name that my OH came out with, he just said ive only evern contemplated one name before and Logan is it. I added Max as I think it just sounds nice as a middle name :D


----------



## Jazavac

Congrats on the baby boy!


Our little one is pretty much nameless. :shrug: We have a girl name, but it's highly unlikely at this point it's a girl.


----------



## Lucyjo81

It does flow very nicely :) 

Me and the OH spent ages picking out a name for our girl. It doesn't help that i've worked with children in the past so always associate name with either naughty or whingy children etc ha ha. Then one day we both said Scarlett out of the blue and both loved it, plus neither of us know anyone with that name :) 

xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Thank you Jazavac :) 
Youve still got plenty of time to mull over names until you find that perfect one! You will get there, theres just sooo much choice isnt there.


----------



## Sarahcake

Scarlett is gorgeous, I went to primary school with a little girl called Scarlett and I remember always loving her name. She had long brown hair, was very pretty and always wore a red coat, suited her so well.


----------



## Jazavac

Actually, there's almost NO choice.

We're different nationalities, living in the US for the time being, but we don't know if we'll stay here forever. So the baby's name has to be spelled the same in both languages, hopefully pronounced the same, too. Etc. It's complicated. :lol:


----------



## Sarahcake

Oooo that does indeed sound very complicated!
Not really something a baby book can help with either is it as its a pretty specific thing your looking for. Hope you manage to get something sorted soon :D


----------



## SarahDiener

One of my best friends is called Scarlett, It's such a pretty name.


----------



## MommaBarry

congrats sarah!! I added you to the front page

And if you ladies want to be added to the front page remind me of your due date and ill add you


----------



## Jazavac

Yeah, many names I like all spelled the same in both languages, but I don't like the English pronunciation. Etc.

But we'll figure something out; I truly doubt we'll have a nameless baby boy forever. :lol:


----------



## Sarahcake

Thank you MommaBarry :D


----------



## Sarahcake

Jazavac said:


> Yeah, many names I like all spelled the same in both languages, but I don't like the English pronunciation. Etc.
> 
> But we'll figure something out; I truly doubt we'll have a nameless baby boy forever. :lol:

Ill be intrigued to know what you do end up choosing now :D


----------



## Jazavac

Kieran is one of the ideas, but we're not really completely in love with it, for now.


----------



## MommaBarry

Granted I dont have the same delima you have jazavac, but we also do not have a name picked. It freaks me out, since this 21 weeks have flown by, before you know it baby will be here. Especially since I dont get a full 40 due to having a repeat c-section, so I loose 2 weeks


----------



## SarahDiener

I'm starting to think I won't truly decide till I meet her :/ I know I could do it now if I really tried. But it seems weird to name something without meeting her first. I mean I love the names I have... so how can I choose?


----------



## MommaBarry

We kind of feel the same way. We would love to narrow it down to a few names and then once we meet her, name her. But we are not agreeing on any names at all. At first we were going to name her Madalyn Jane, but then two other girls we know that just had there babies used madalyn so that went out the window and now we are stuck going through thousands of names and not liking any of them. He likes Fiona and Marley, I think the names are ok but cant see myself calling our daughter that. I like Lauren and Olivia, but my brother (who is not even expecting or married) said he has had Olivia picked and if we name her that, he is still going to use it.


----------



## SarahDiener

I love olivia and Marley (not sure I'd name my daughter marley, but I do like it!). I have the same problem, my DH and I have basically always thought to call our daughter elizabeth. But last year a friend of ours called hers that ::dohh::

Also, my middle name is Jane :) I think it's a great middle name!


----------



## Jazavac

That's how we feel, too - we're not sure we'd be able to name the baby without meeting it first, but we'd like to have a list of names to choose from, instead of starting the whole process after it's born. :lol:


----------



## MrsBertie

Jazavac said:


> That's how we feel, too - we're not sure we'd be able to name the baby without meeting it first, but we'd like to have a list of names to choose from, instead of starting the whole process after it's born. :lol:

Ditto! We are planning on narrowing it down to a few names we like and then making final decision once LO arrives. Also means we can honestly tell people we haven't picked a name to avoid any unwanted opinions. There are just a couple that we both seem to like at the moment, but we aren't properly looking at any names till we've had the 3D scan at 28 weeks and can get them to double check the gender for us.


----------



## Kba x

MommaBarry said:


> congrats sarah!! I added you to the front page
> 
> And if you ladies want to be added to the front page remind me of your due date and ill add you

Nov 20th team pink


----------



## MommaBarry

Got you added Kba x :flower:


----------



## zulab

We can be updated to team blue!


----------



## MommaBarry

gotcha Zulab, congrats!! :flower:


----------



## loob53

Hey ladies we still team yellow xx


----------



## Wandering

Are any of you ladies planning on having a water birth? I wasnt going to until my friend had her baby 2 weeks ago and said she couldnt recommend a water birth enough, that it relaxed her and really eased her pain etc. Now im thinking about it!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Would definitely do it if it were an option. My hospital does have some tubs, but I think they are for laboring only for cleanliness. You'd need a midwife that did water births. Hope you do it. My cousin did one and really liked it. :)


----------



## lillio

Definitely hoping for a water birth, my hospital offers it and my friend had one and said it really helped for pain/relaxation! Everything has to be PERFECT with you and baby and you have to be super low risk but I'm totally up for it if it's possible x


----------



## Lucyjo81

I've been thinking about having one as every woman i know who has had one couldn't recommend them enough. Although i must admit my pain threshold is rubbish and I've also been thinking about having an epidural but im not sure if i could have both?! xx


----------



## Jazavac

No water birth, or home birth of any sort for us, due to unknown genetic things that may or may not affect the baby. But I do plan on going in for a natural thing, without any and all meds.


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hey could I be added? Due 28th on team blue :happydance:
Xxx


----------



## MommaBarry

Got you added sailorsgirl :thumbup:


----------



## Wandering

Lucyjo81 said:


> I've been thinking about having one as every woman i know who has had one couldn't recommend them enough. Although i must admit my pain threshold is rubbish and I've also been thinking about having an epidural but im not sure if i could have both?! xx

Yep this is my dilemma Lucy! I dont think you can have an epidural with a water birth and im not sure if i can do it without one, my pain threshold is rubbish too :( Decisions decisions! Plus id have to go to my second choice of hospital for a water birth and theres not even a guarantee id get to have one if all the birthing pools are being used, so then id end up at my second choice of hospital when i could have been at my first choice for no reason! hmmm. :shrug:


----------



## Jazavac

You can't have an epidural in a pool, as it requires IV, fetal monitoring and a catheter.


----------



## SarahDiener

My pain threshold is ok, but I don't really know what they offer at my hospital. We still have to get to a introduction day thing at the hospital :/


----------



## SarahDiener

I'm going to have a whine now! And it's going to fly in the face of what I just wrote about pain threshold . My round ligament is driving me MAD!!! It hurts so much when I walk :( And my feet/ankles are so swollen atm! Whine whine whine whine!! :wacko:


----------



## lillio

me too, lower right abdo is soooo sore! ouchie! x


----------



## Wandering

Me threee its so painful! constant cramps! must mean our babas are doing lots of growing :cloud9:


----------



## Beankeeper

MommaBarry said:


> We kind of feel the same way. We would love to narrow it down to a few names and then once we meet her, name her. But we are not agreeing on any names at all. At first we were going to name her Madalyn Jane, but then two other girls we know that just had there babies used madalyn so that went out the window and now we are stuck going through thousands of names and not liking any of them. He likes Fiona and Marley, I think the names are ok but cant see myself calling our daughter that. I like Lauren and Olivia, but my brother (who is not even expecting or married) said he has had Olivia picked and if we name her that, he is still going to use it.

Have you considered the name Lauryl? I personally love it, but my niece's best friend is called Lauryl & we're too close to use the same name.

Also, could you add me to the 10th November too? It's looking like a popular date!


----------



## Jazavac

Oof for swollen ankles. Do they check your bloodpressure when you go in, as well as ketones and protein in your urine? Swelling does come with the heat, but 20-ish weeks is still pretty early! 

My round ligament thing usually leaves me alone... unless I cough or sneeze without holding my lower abdomen.


----------



## SarahDiener

Jazavac said:


> Oof for swollen ankles. Do they check your bloodpressure when you go in, as well as ketones and protein in your urine? Swelling does come with the heat, but 20-ish weeks is still pretty early!
> 
> My round ligament thing usually leaves me alone... unless I cough or sneeze without holding my lower abdomen.

Yep they do, next appointment is a week from now. I think being in the car made them worse:(.


----------



## Themonkey

MommaBarry said:


> Thought I would start a thread here for all those due in November. Anyone intrested in joining me? :flower:
> 
> November due dates
> 
> Team :pink: 6 Team :blue: 8 Team :yellow:
> 
> 1st- SarahDiener :pink: MrsBertie :pink:
> 2nd-
> 3rd-
> 4th-
> 5th-
> 6th
> 7th- oh_so_blessed :blue:
> 8th-
> 9th- Mommabarry :pink:
> 10th- zulab :blue:, lucyjo81 :pink: wandering :pink:
> 11th-
> 12th- lillio :blue:
> 13th-
> 14th-
> 15th- bublychic :blue:
> 16th-
> 17th- young-n-proud :blue:
> 18th-
> 19th- Jazavac :blue:
> 20th- Kba x :pink:
> 21st-
> 22nd- sarahcake :blue:
> 23rd- britt0285
> 24th-
> 25th-
> 26th-
> 27th-
> 28th- sailorsgirl :blue:
> 29th-
> 30th-

we are 11/13 and :blue:


----------



## SarahDiener

Haha, on that it says there are more team blues than pinks :) doesn't feel that way!


----------



## Themonkey

it really seemed that girls were in lead


----------



## Sarahcake

Wow yeah it does say more boys does it!
I feel that girls are being announced all over the forum right now so that surprises me! 

Hope all you ladies are doing well? 

Went for my 2nd consultant appointment today, blood pressure is fine and ive only put on 4lbs in 2 months! Its a small victory, but a victory none the less when your on steroids!


----------



## Themonkey

Hooray for a good appt! 

Medically all is well all though I feel like a horrible mommy for not gaining weight like the little chart says we should. 

My personal/work life is a bit chaotic and I could use a week some place relaxing.


----------



## SarahDiener

I would have loved to not have put on much weight... starting to really hate the weight gain...


----------



## Themonkey

It's more all readjusted so I feel all lumpy and I have am I a bad mommy guilt from not gaining.


----------



## MommaBarry

Gottcha added monkey and bean. :thumbup:

Bean have you found out what your having? Also love that name as well, but OH has rejected it :nope:


----------



## oh_so_blessed

I saw a 5 month pregnant woman at the maternity store this weekend that DIDN'T EVEN LOOK PREGNANT! wth? I'm a monster. lol! My waist has gone from 27" to 42" already and I'm only 23 weeks this week. Where is this woman's baby hiding?!


----------



## SarahDiener

I know a woman who didnt know she was pregnant.... TWICE!!! She gave birth after going to the hospital for appendicitis... She was tinyyyyyy


----------



## Beankeeper

MommaBarry said:


> Gottcha added monkey and bean. :thumbup:
> 
> Bean have you found out what your having? Also love that name as well, but OH has rejected it :nope:

Team yellow for me  I feel like I'm carrying a boy though.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

SarahDiener said:


> I know a woman who didnt know she was pregnant.... TWICE!!! She gave birth after going to the hospital for appendicitis... She was tinyyyyyy

Unfair!


----------



## mummy2be1987

I am due on the 24th.. and I am team blue :D 
Looks like there is a baby boy boom at the moment due for November xx


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Yay blue!! :p


----------



## Beckyc39

Im due november 4th and having a little boy x


----------



## mummy2be1987

haha even more team blue.. x


----------



## SarahDiener

Us girls are getting left behind :O


----------



## linz143

Hi ladies, can I join? I am due Nov 21st and team :pink:!

Which is super crazy since at the 12 week scan they told us they were 90% sure we were having a boy. Then at the 20 week ultrasound the tech said girl and I told her she better check again, but she was right!


----------



## SarahDiener

Hehe, had you guys started buying blue things? :)


----------



## linz143

No, thank goodness! However, my brother (who has a 3 year old boy) was so excited to get rid of baby stuff that he not only unloaded baby furniture on us, but also 5 giant bags of boy clothes! I told him we'll need to take them back to him now! However, I did go through them and save some of the stuff that was super cute and not overly boyish (dino pj's!!).

My best friend who had a girl 9 months ago said she kept all her girl clothing until our 20 week scan because she wasn't convinced that the techs were right at the 12 week scan. We're lucky she did!


----------



## MommaBarry

Got you added linz...welcome


----------



## nosocks

Can I be added pleeeaaassseeee.
I'm due nov 24th. 
Had a scan last week but the legs were tightly squeezed together so no idea what we're having!
We live in Kenya- thousands of miles away from family so doing it all alone and going to hopefully, fingers crossed have a VBAC.
And would like a few bump buddies!


----------



## MommaBarry

Got ya nosocks!! 

Are you going to be able to have another scan done, or is it going to be a suprise?

We are having a private scan done next month to confirm our girl. She did the same thing, legs closed for 45 minutes then a tiny peek. The tech said she didnt see boy parts, but i want more of a confrimation before I send out my shower invites.


----------



## marlaw27

Can I be added too?? I haven't been on here since TTC, so much has changed! My husband and I are expecting our first child, a little girl, November 12!! Couldn't be more excited! So many November babies out there!!


----------



## MommaBarry

Got you added marlaw. Nov 12th was my original due date.

Looks like the girls are starting to catch up.


----------



## Lucyjo81

Welcome Marlaw and congrats on team pink, seems like we need more girls as the boys seem to be over taking us ha ha. 

Welcome Linz and Welcome nosocks - Are you going to have another scan to find out what your having or going to stay team yellow?

xx


----------



## marlaw27

Does anyone feel like their baby's playing Soccer in the womb? I have felt those amazing flutters since about 16 weeks, but just starting last night my little girl feels like she is doing kick-ups nonstop giving me loads of big kicks! They came out of nowhere! I love knowing she is okay in there, but its still kind of creepy!! haha. 

Also, any random cravings? I have been wanting pumpkin seeds non-stop. I have heard of craving sweets and other miscellaneous foods, but I've never heard of anyone craving pumpkin seeds, so random!


----------



## marlaw27

Also, it sounds like "Olivia" may be a popular name choice? We have that picked out as the middle name for our little girl. Too funny!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Oh, yes, my little boy is very active. He wakes up and kicks kicks kicks, then I think he tires himself out so I get a reprieve for a few then he'll be up again. Sometimes I can feel him in two places, so I know it's a punch and kick. He's so cute! :p


----------



## linz143

I only feel kicking after eating, and the bigger the meal, the bigger the kicks! They started at about 16/17 weeks but at first I thought the were just digestion. After they kept happening and getting stronger, I realized they were the baby!

The strangest was when I was laying down for a nap and I swear she did a somersault in there! The kicking is not so weird, but the turning and dragging a knee/elbow/whatever across the side of my uterus is startling!!! If I'm at home talking to DH I'll interrupt myself to say, "AHHHHH! IT'S HAPPENING AGAIN!!"


----------



## Lucyjo81

I've also been feeling little one move a lot more last week or so, she does have quieter days but when she moves now they are becoming quite strong. I just <3 the feeling :D 

A little OT now, but if anyone is still having a "What bottle to choose" Dilemma then read on ha ha. 
The other day i was looking at bottles, trying to decide which ones will be best to use. Even though i plan to breast feed i would like to express, however there is is always a chance i won't get on with BF'ing and will have to choose the bottle. I've heard a lot of women said they bought bottles which their baby didn't agree with, so it's best to buy a few different brands.
I was looking at bottles and couldn't believe how expensive they are, even the singles. So i thought, why not email the Companies and ask for samples. I sent an email to: Tommee Tippee, Nuby, Dr Browns, Mam, Philips Avent, and Medela. So far TT, Nuby and Avent have emailed me back saying they would be happy to send me a couple bottles, Dr Browns replied saying it was a no-go and i'm still waiting for the other two companies to reply.

Sorry for the long message, I just thought i would share this with you ladies as it saves a lot of money buying a few different brands of bottle trying to work out which one your bubba's like best and there is nothing better than a freebie!! 

xx


----------



## MommaBarry

Lucyjo81 said:


> I've also been feeling little one move a lot more last week or so, she does have quieter days but when she moves now they are becoming quite strong. I just <3 the feeling :D
> 
> A little OT now, but if anyone is still having a "What bottle to choose" Dilemma then read on ha ha.
> The other day i was looking at bottles, trying to decide which ones will be best to use. Even though i plan to breast feed i would like to express, however there is is always a chance i won't get on with BF'ing and will have to choose the bottle. I've heard a lot of women said they bought bottles which their baby didn't agree with, so it's best to buy a few different brands.
> I was looking at bottles and couldn't believe how expensive they are, even the singles. So i thought, why not email the Companies and ask for samples. I sent an email to: Tommee Tippee, Nuby, Dr Browns, Mam, Philips Avent, and Medela. So far TT, Nuby and Avent have emailed me back saying they would be happy to send me a couple bottles, Dr Browns replied saying it was a no-go and i'm still waiting for the other two companies to reply.
> 
> Sorry for the long message, I just thought i would share this with you ladies as it saves a lot of money buying a few different brands of bottle trying to work out which one your bubba's like best and there is nothing better than a freebie!!
> 
> xx

I love Avent!!! Since the bottles attach right to the pump, and later transition to a sippy cup with the ease, you really get your moneys worth. Not to mention I had no collic when I used them with my son and the wide mouth makes it a lot easier to clean. No leaks either.


----------



## Lucyjo81

Ooo thanks :) I have heard a lot of good reviews from Avent. I do love their new range that has just come out, although one of the things i'm unsure about is if the old shape manual breast pump will attach on to the new shape bottles? xx


----------



## MommaBarry

I would think they would, since that is one of the things they pride themselves in is the convenience of pumping directly into the bottle. You could always email them or call there customer support with that question.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

MommaBarry said:


> I love Avent!!! Since the bottles attach right to the pump, and later transition to a sippy cup with the ease, you really get your moneys worth. Not to mention I had no collic when I used them with my son and the wide mouth makes it a lot easier to clean. No leaks either.

They attach to the Avent pump, or are all pumps standardized fittings? I'm probably going for the Medela Pump in Style Advance, but I was trying to find bottles that best mimicked breast feeding and found The First Years "Breastflow" bottles that looked interesting. I know that bottles are trial and error, anyhow, but it would be great to have them hook right up to the pump.


----------



## Lucyjo81

MommaBarry said:


> I would think they would, since that is one of the things they pride themselves in is the convenience of pumping directly into the bottle. You could always email them or call there customer support with that question.

Yeah i think i may have to, it's only because i saw their classic manual breast pump on Amazon for like £15 which i thought was pretty good :) xx


----------



## Jazavac

I plan to exclusively breastfeed until 6 month (and stay away from work, too), so I've not been looking into bottles at all. Hopefully we'll figure out breastfeeding (I don't see why we wouldn't, anyway, as I don't believe in old ladies' tales and excuses). 

As for the kicks, I've been feeling them for a while. On July 5th, I actually got to see my belly move for the first time. Creepy, kind of. The little guy (we're kind convinced it's a boy, even though it's still 75%) is active most of the day, but now goes nuts in the evening, when I'm trying to read in bed.


----------



## MommaBarry

I know the they attach to the pump, not sure about standard fittings as Ive never tried other bottles with it. Medela is another good brand, and storage in the freezer would be easier since they use bags. One of the other reasons I choose Avent was all the recomendations. You can pump more, faster. 



oh_so_blessed said:


> MommaBarry said:
> 
> 
> I love Avent!!! Since the bottles attach right to the pump, and later transition to a sippy cup with the ease, you really get your moneys worth. Not to mention I had no collic when I used them with my son and the wide mouth makes it a lot easier to clean. No leaks either.
> 
> They attach to the Avent pump, or are all pumps standardized fittings? I'm probably going for the Medela Pump in Style Advance, but I was trying to find bottles that best mimicked breast feeding and found The First Years "Breastflow" bottles that looked interesting. I know that bottles are trial and error, anyhow, but it would be great to have them hook right up to the pump.Click to expand...


----------



## SarahDiener

Advent is basically the only one here in baby stores, mostly there just isnt much of a selection of anything! I plan to breast feed and express (My DH is going to be getting up as well in the night :D:D).


----------



## Jazavac

You have access to dm, Sarah. That's like... well, I'd trade in about 90% of any American stores to be able to shop there. Last time we went to Croatia, we stocked up on anything and everything. :lol:

I love their babylove brand, too.


----------



## tabitha561

Im due 15th but will prob have him a couple of weeks early :)


----------



## MommaBarry

I got you added tabitha. 

I also will have my lo a few weeks early. Im due the 9th, but my c-section will either be the 2nd or oct 26 depending on how the pregnancy progresses.


----------



## tabitha561

Im having another C-section as well... I would love to have a VBAC but my cardiologist wouldnt let me have one... A C-section wasnt to bad for me....


----------



## MommaBarry

I also wanted a v-bac, but its a no go. They said if I couldnt push a 7lb baby out after 15 hours of labor and 3 hours of pushing with vaccum assitance, I was probably not going to be successful this time around either. I just hate the recovery. :nope:


----------



## Jazavac

I hate the assumptions. I mean, I understand there are _some_ conditions and circumstances that would not really work for vaginal birth, but I do wonder what kind of a glass ball makes them randomly thing that you can't, just because you once couldn't.

Unfortunately, our local hospital doesn't allow VBAC at this point, so if I end up needing a C-section with this one, I'll be pretty doomed, unless they decide to change their policies.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

I agree, Jaz. They are just in a rush it sounds. I had a friend that tried for natural but had to finally get the epidural after 24 hours as she couldn't take it anymore. She delivered vaginally after 40 hours of labor. The baby was not stressed, it just took a long time. They could have given up on her after 15 hours, too, but they didn't. And I'm sure her recovery was much better for it. Now, if that's what mom wants, then that's understood. If the baby is suffering, then that makes sense... but to just have a timeline, that's ridiculous!


----------



## MommaBarry

I agree. I feel there were alot of reason that I was unable to deliver the first go around. Reasons I blame the hospital for. (im going to a different doctor this time) but I also understand why they wont allow vbacs. And most of it has to do with liability of unterin rupture. Still bums me out that I am not given the chance.


----------



## SarahDiener

Jazavac said:


> You have access to dm, Sarah. That's like... well, I'd trade in about 90% of any American stores to be able to shop there. Last time we went to Croatia, we stocked up on anything and everything. :lol:
> 
> I love their babylove brand, too.

What's special about it? I've always just seen it as a normal store! hehe


----------



## Jazavac

I just love their cosmetics, the store brand. They're very cheap and usually a lot better than what they compare to and they don't test on animals either!

The rupture is pretty much a myth. There is some concern, but it rarely ever happens, especially after just one C-section. American doctors take their liability to a whole new level, really. 

I just hope things go as planned, ugh.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

MommaBarry said:


> I agree. I feel there were alot of reason that I was unable to deliver the first go around. Reasons I blame the hospital for. (im going to a different doctor this time) but I also understand why they wont allow vbacs. And most of it has to do with liability of unterin rupture. Still bums me out that I am not given the chance.

Awe, sorry for that. I don't know much about VBACs having never had a c-sect I haven't really read up. I know that a lot of people do try for them, though, so it's not unheard of. In any case I hope your delivery goes well, whatever you end up doing. :)

On an up note I am SO PROUD of myself.. I have taken up swimming. I have gone 3 times in the last week and it's becoming much easier to recover already. It is so enjoyable and there are so many ways to exercise in the pool. I only wish I'd started sooner, but late is better than never. Maybe this will help me in delivery and with recovery after, too. In any case building some muscle tone and getting some cardio has to be a good thing. :thumbup:


----------



## Jazavac

Yay for swimming!

I'm still contemplating swimming and/or water aerobics, mainly because I'm not sure about the pool itself. I've been there before (a lot, too), it's our local YMCA and all, but I've read both pros and cons about it. As far as my doctor is concerned, I'm free to go, since everything's okay.

So far, I've only been doing yoga and that's been great. The bad thing is that, at best, I can find classes once a week in our little town.


----------



## HRHol

Hi all,

My little Boy is due on 5th November. So excited to be having my 2nd, we have a little girl age 7 so pleased to be having 1 of each :)

Wishing everyone a H&H pregnancy

Becky
xxx


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Jazavac said:


> Yay for swimming!
> 
> I'm still contemplating swimming and/or water aerobics, mainly because I'm not sure about the pool itself. I've been there before (a lot, too), it's our local YMCA and all, but I've read both pros and cons about it. As far as my doctor is concerned, I'm free to go, since everything's okay.
> 
> So far, I've only been doing yoga and that's been great. The bad thing is that, at best, I can find classes once a week in our little town.

Yeah, I talked myself out of it for awhile because of the chlorine. I wish it was a saltwater pool. Or, better yet, wish I lived by an ocean. I am still not 100% about the chlorine for sure. It is good that the pool area seems to have some ventilation (fans, doors opened). I wet myself down before putting on my cap and swimming, then take a shower with products with EDTA afterward to get the chlorine off. Hoping that all is helping. Is that why you've been hesitant, or do you think the pool there is dirty? I'm going to one at university, so it is also a shared pool.

Oh, as to the yoga I really would love to do that, too. My university has prenatal yoga, but only weekly, and I have to join the fitness club. The pool is free. I am trying to hold out until late August to join the fitness club because the new fees are due. I don't want to pay the money for just one month. .. Are you doing prenatal or regular yoga? I'm thinking one can just read up on what moves to modify and go to the regular class. At least then you get it more than once a week, right? They have regular yoga pretty much every day here. Yoga outside of the university is $15/class, so too expensive for me to go regularly.


----------



## Jazavac

I don't think it's dirty, as I've used it before and never had any issues with it (my skin is so horribly sensitive and I have a mild case of atopic dermatitis, too). The local YMCA also uses soem algae system for purification, so there is less chlorine, as well. 

So I guess I should just do it. No ventilation there, though, because they open no windows, but they do have airconditioning of some sort, I would assume (I never died in there, haha). 

My other option would be the pool at the college, but I've never used it so I don't even know what to expect. Unfortunately, there's nothing available outdoors, that isn't an icky pit of some sort. 

I miss the Adriatic sea in the summer, dammit!!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

HRHol said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My little Boy is due on 5th November. So excited to be having my 2nd, we have a little girl age 7 so pleased to be having 1 of each :)
> 
> Wishing everyone a H&H pregnancy
> 
> Becky
> xxx

Congrats! You are due right before me. I don't have any previous ones so still not exactly sure what to expect. It must be nice having gone through this once before. I'll bet you're a lot less scared this time. I have this horrible vision of me screaming at OH in the delivery room. lol!


----------



## 1eighty

Huh, thought I was on this one too?

New EDD 16th Nov, :blue: :)


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Jazavac said:


> I don't think it's dirty, as I've used it before and never had any issues with it (my skin is so horribly sensitive and I have a mild case of atopic dermatitis, too). The local YMCA also uses soem algae system for purification, so there is less chlorine, as well.
> 
> So I guess I should just do it. No ventilation there, though, because they open no windows, but they do have airconditioning of some sort, I would assume (I never died in there, haha).
> 
> My other option would be the pool at the college, but I've never used it so I don't even know what to expect. Unfortunately, there's nothing available outdoors, that isn't an icky pit of some sort.
> 
> I miss the Adriatic sea in the summer, dammit!!

Well, if you end up having to buy a swimsuit I can definitely recommend the maternity speedo. Only thing is I had to order it from Spain. lol! 

Neato on the algae purification.


----------



## MommaBarry

Got you added HRHol and 1eighty :thumbup:


----------



## tabitha561

My C-section was not bad at all! I was to my normal self in less than a week... I got out of the hospital in 2 days... My big suggestion is to get up after w.e you have wears off... Tell them to take the catherder out.. I threaten to pull mine out I couldnt stand to have it any longer LOL.... I will have an 18 month old so I will need to get back to normal ASAP but Im really not worried about i think im more worried how Im going to take care of two babies at the same time lol


----------



## young_n_proud

Am I added to this thread? I thought I was but can't be sure?

Just in case Happily due November 17th team blue for the second time :thumbup:


I would love to do prenatal yoga and swimming, but I live in a small town and would have to travel about a half hour to get to a swimming pool and/or yoga classes, and I have no car when I come home from work in the evenings because I am a one car family and my OH takes it to go to work literally the minute I get home because he works third shift. Sigh.


----------



## MommaBarry

Yes you are young and proud. I have been adding everyone to the first page on the thread. If you go and look you can see when everyone is due and what they are having. 

If there is anyone who is not on there that I may have overlooked let me know and Ill get you added


----------



## Sproutlet

Hi, can I join you lovely ladies?

I'm due 20th November and we are team yellow.

This is my second baby and I can't wait.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## SarahDiener

Welcome Sproutlet!

I plan to start Yoga this month (I'm still away atm). The last week I've felt so big though, and so tired :( I hope it makes me feel better rather than worse!! I guess I could look up some prenatal swimming too...


----------



## nosocks

We're team pink! after the scan last week being inconclusive due to tightly shut legs we decided to go back (its really cheap here so we thought why not) and 'it' is now a 'she'. 
So my OH will be completely outnumbered now! its only going to be a 20 month age gap between sisters which i think is nice!

hope everyones feeling ok.

:thumbup:


----------



## Xgail123

Im due the 25th november x


----------



## Beankeeper

I can't believe I'm the only team yellow listed! Surely there are others?!


----------



## MommaBarry

Got the front page updated. 

Bean, sprout haha:) joined you on team yellow

And xgail I got you added as well


----------



## Wandering

Its going to be soo interesting to see who of us with the same due dates has their baby first hehe. Exciting!


----------



## young_n_proud

MommaBarry said:


> Yes you are young and proud. I have been adding everyone to the first page on the thread. If you go and look you can see when everyone is due and what they are having.
> 
> If there is anyone who is not on there that I may have overlooked let me know and Ill get you added

Thanks!!


----------



## Beankeeper

Hmm, I have a feeling my bun will stay in the oven for a little bit after my due date, but 10/11/12 is a pretty cool date of birth!


----------



## Wandering

Beankeeper said:


> Hmm, I have a feeling my bun will stay in the oven for a little bit after my due date, but 10/11/12 is a pretty cool date of birth!

Me too I have a feeling ill be overdue. Im really superstitious so im just hoping she doesnt come on the 13th!


----------



## Beankeeper

Wandering said:


> Beankeeper said:
> 
> 
> Hmm, I have a feeling my bun will stay in the oven for a little bit after my due date, but 10/11/12 is a pretty cool date of birth!
> 
> Me too I have a feeling ill be overdue. Im really superstitious so im just hoping she doesnt come on the 13th!Click to expand...

13th was my original due date based on LMP, but it got moved forward at dating scan. I'm not superstitious about the 13th though, just the number of magpies I see! Lol


----------



## Lucyjo81

My other half has told me i WILL be having the baby on 10/11/12 ha ha, no other date is as 'cool' apparently. I do reckon i will go over due though, which i hear is quite common for first time mums. I'm not too bothered myself, as long as she is healthy then i will be one happy mummy :) xx


----------



## MommaBarry

Everytime I see 10/11/12 I think you are talking about october 12th lol. I forget that its different in the states we would write it 11/10/12.

I know that I will be early. My son came at 36+6, so they will start watching me closley around the middle of october. Just hope to keep her in until at least 36 weeks.


----------



## SarahDiener

Wandering said:


> Beankeeper said:
> 
> 
> Hmm, I have a feeling my bun will stay in the oven for a little bit after my due date, but 10/11/12 is a pretty cool date of birth!
> 
> Me too I have a feeling ill be overdue. Im really superstitious so im just hoping she doesnt come on the 13th!Click to expand...

I was born on Friday the 13th and I'm wonderful :) :flower:


----------



## ashleywalton

I lost this thread for a while!! Hope everyone is feeling well...


----------



## Wandering

SarahDiener said:


> Wandering said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beankeeper said:
> 
> 
> Hmm, I have a feeling my bun will stay in the oven for a little bit after my due date, but 10/11/12 is a pretty cool date of birth!
> 
> Me too I have a feeling ill be overdue. Im really superstitious so im just hoping she doesnt come on the 13th!Click to expand...
> 
> I was born on Friday the 13th and I'm wonderful :) :flower:Click to expand...

Aww haha im just being silly! My original due date was 13th too Beankeeper :) My brothers birthday is 11th Nov. Not sure if he'd want to share his birthday with my baba knowing everyone will be fussing over the baby and not him for years to come ha!
Ive also heard that first time mums tend to go overdue, having said that both of my pregnant friends who gave birth last month gave birth a week early so who knows!


----------



## Wandering

MommaBarry said:


> Everytime I see 10/11/12 I think you are talking about october 12th lol. I forget that its different in the states we would write it 11/10/12.
> 
> I know that I will be early. My son came at 36+6, so they will start watching me closley around the middle of october. Just hope to keep her in until at least 36 weeks.

Really? I didnt know it was like that in the states, you learn something new everyday! Aw was there any particular reason why he came so early? How much did he weigh? Hope you dont mind me asking questions! x


----------



## MommaBarry

Wandering- No clue really why he came early. I did have gestational diabetes, but i dont think that is the reason he came early. Just went in for a regular appointment and a stress test. They saw I was having contractions (although I didnt notice) and decided to check me. I was at a 4 and 100%. He was 7lbs 2 oz. Imagine how big he would have been if I went to term:dohh:


----------



## kelly6407

10-11-12 is my due date too, it's cool.

Yeah I get confused talking to Americans cause they do the month first then the day then the year. I think ours makes more sense though doing 'the day in the month in the year' sorry America lol

I don't think I'll get to my due date either, my last baby was 3 months early so hoping to get to October at least! They told me they were going to deliver her (my last baby) on Friday the 13th which made me panic, didn't fancy a prem baby that day. She decided to drop her heart rate though so delivered her the 12th instead.


----------



## Lucyjo81

Ooo another 10/11/12 :) Welcome Kelly :) I think that's 5 of us now?! Seems to be a popular date xx


----------



## ashleywalton

My first was late and I was only induced because I had preeclampsia. My second was 4 weeks early. So, I have no idea what is going to happen this time!


----------



## young_n_proud

kelly6407 said:


> 10-11-12 is my due date too, it's cool.
> 
> Yeah I get confused talking to Americans cause they do the month first then the day then the year. I think ours makes more sense though doing 'the day in the month in the year' sorry America lol
> 
> I don't think I'll get to my due date either, my last baby was 3 months early so hoping to get to October at least! They told me they were going to deliver her (my last baby) on Friday the 13th which made me panic, didn't fancy a prem baby that day. She decided to drop her heart rate though so delivered her the 12th instead.

hahaha that's funny I guess I never thought of it that way. I mean it makes sense. I wonder who came up with out dating system lol. Maybe we should all just go back to like Aztec dating system with a bunch of pictures! lol


----------



## LittleAngel_x

I'm due nov 8th team :pink:


----------



## MommaBarry

Got you added littleangel :flower:


----------



## beautifuloaks

Just found out last week we are due November 29th with a little GIRL!!!


----------



## young_n_proud

beautifuloaks said:


> Just found out last week we are due November 29th with a little GIRL!!!

Just found out you were pregnant or just found out what color bump you were? If you just found out you were expecting congrats! that is crazy! lol


----------



## jo8082

Hi Ladies,

Can i please join?

I'm due 17 November team :yellow:


----------



## SarahDiener

Welcome to the newbies!

Anyone else have this weird symptom?... I seem to have perpetually warm nipples!!


----------



## Ginagg

Im due 6th Nov, team:yellow:
xox


----------



## Lucyjo81

SarahDiener said:


> Welcome to the newbies!
> 
> Anyone else have this weird symptom?... I seem to have perpetually warm nipples!!

Can't stay i can join you on that one...although mine are very embarrassing, they seem to like to, errm, stick out through my clothes at the most awkward times, even when its not cold! :blush: Ha ha. X


----------



## Jazavac

I wish it were just the nipples that were warm... :lol: My entire breasts have been overcooking for months now. They're pretty pink, too.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Jazavac said:


> I wish it were just the nipples that were warm... :lol: My entire breasts have been overcooking for months now. They're pretty pink, too.

Wow, not having the warm nipple/boobies symptoms over here. I guess we all run a little differently. 

For a couple of days this week the very upper part of my stomach muscles felt like they were stretching when I was standing. It was awful. It seems to have sorted now, though.


----------



## Jazavac

Ok, so I'm not alone when it comes to weird stretch-related pains. I've been having slight (ok, and a bit worse than that, too) issues with things in the pubic bone area, while standing or walking.

Actually, I feel overall a bit sore and beaten up. Not sick, not tired, it's just that my body is kind of worn out. It's weird.


----------



## MommaBarry

Got you new ladies added to the front page, welcome :hugs:

Looks like the girls are starting to catch up to the boys now.


----------



## Aimee4311

I'm due November 10, and it's a girl! :)


----------



## SarahDiener

I totally feel beaten up, and today my belly feels so tight! It's like I've eaten a huge meal and my skin is stretching... I mean, obviously it's the baby growing, but ugh, it feels uncomfortable


----------



## Jazavac

I'm off to a prenatal yoga class this morning, so I really hope it will somehow help me. I've been feeling beaten up for a few days now. Nothing major, yet every piece of me feels uncomfortable. Grrr, because the 2nd tri is supposed to be all fine and dandy, they say.


----------



## SarahDiener

Haha, it's starting to make me worry about how I'll feel in third tri


----------



## oh_so_blessed

The last few days I've been really tired. I've taken naps every day for a couple of hours. I wonder what if this means there is a big energy demand in there?? I'm eating well and still swimming MWF, just get so tired mid-day. Impossible to stay up.


----------



## young_n_proud

Who else has been gaining too much weight? Oh lord help me I was doing so well and then found out at my appointment yesterday that I gained 10 lbs in four weeks!


----------



## Jazavac

My next appointment is on Wednesday and I hope it won't show a gain bigger than 3 lbs since my last visit (the appointments are spaced 4 weeks apart). I've gained a total of 3.7 kilograms since 4 weeks 0 days, which converts to 8 lbs 2.4 oz. 

Bleh, still, because I lost 33 lbs in three and a half months right before I got pregnant. :lol:


----------



## LittleAngel_x

young_n_proud said:


> Who else has been gaining too much weight? Oh lord help me I was doing so well and then found out at my appointment yesterday that I gained 10 lbs in four weeks!

ME! 
at my 18w midwife appointment i was 56kgs and at my 23w appointment i was 60kgs.. since becomming pregnant ive gone from 54kgs to 48kg (due to morning sickness 5w-10w) then i was 52kgs at my 11w midwife appointment, then 56kg now 60kgs... my weight is spreading around my body tho, my boobs are bigger, my belly was literally popped a heap since 20w and my hips, well lets just say i now have hips and ive never had hips. and my face is getting a bit more rounder!
hopfully it all goes when i give birth to LO.



oh_so_blessed said:


> The last few days I've been really tired. I've taken naps every day for a couple of hours. I wonder what if this means there is a big energy demand in there?? I'm eating well and still swimming MWF, just get so tired mid-day. Impossible to stay up.

last week i have been the same, LO is taking more energy off us now since we are over 22w. Sucks to be tired all the time!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

HOw comes I haven't seen this thread yet! lol

I'm Charlotte, due on the 5th November with a little girlie :)


----------



## lillio

Hiiiiiiii! Urgh I know been really super tired... OH told me that I have become boring... so I went to bed lol x


----------



## Wandering

Yes ive suddenly got mega tired in the last week! Baby seems to be a lot more quiet over the last few days too.. hope she's okay in there!!


----------



## Lucyjo81

Snap. 12 hour night shifts are now starting to take their toll on me!! So glad i'm now off for 2 weeks but have a feeling i won't want to go back ha ha. 

Wandering - Scarlett has days like that, apparently when they go quiet it's because they are having a growth spurt, so i'm sure she is fine :) 

xx


----------



## Xgail123

Im due the 25th november if anyone would like to talk to me on facebook add me www.facebook.com/Xgailsmall


----------



## Jazavac

I've been getting kind of worried because of occasional quiet days, but I assume it's because they're still pretty small and they can shift and turn towards places that just makes us feel all that movement a lot less. 

Today is some wild day for my little one, yesterday was so-so, the other day I could barely get any pokes at all.


----------



## MommaBarry

Hi charlotte :hi: I added you to the front page :thumbup:


----------



## LittleAngel_x

Ruby has been having a few lazy days this week and i think 'SHIT SHE ALIVE? HAVE I SQUISHED HER FROM SLEEPING ON MY BELLY'

she will have a mega lazy day where i dont feel her all day or night then she will kick up a major storm..

2nights ago she wouldnt let me sleep at all because she was kicking up a storm for over 7hours!!

Today was another lazy day of hers.. She would only move a tiny bit each time someone would yell near me; but atm shes a happy chap squirming around :)

feel sorry for OH tho as shes ALWAYS quiet around him DELIBRATELY... She would start to kick then OH would talk or toucg my belly and she would stop.
Almost 24weeks and he hasnt felt her :(


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Awe, well, soon he'll be able to see her if you wear something tight or go bare belly for a few mins. My boy has started sleep/wake cycles I think. He kicks, kicks, kicks for a few mins then off to sleep for a while then back to kicking. We can see my belly move, it's amazing. When OH feels him kick he is so surprised how strong he is already. Just since I've been typing this I see my belly peripherally while looking at the screen and I've seen 3 kicks and felt a few smaller ones as well. We're the same amount preggers, so I'm sure you're within a week of getting similar kicks. :)


----------



## Lucyjo81

My OH is still waiting to feel kicks as well, although she is a cheeky monkey, she will be kicking away so i put his hand on my belly then she stops! Little madam ha ha. xx


----------



## Jazavac

My husband's been able to feel the baby move, but only on those days where the baby chooses to sit close to the surface. (Haha, I don't know how to describe this better.)


----------



## Wandering

Aw thats good to know you ladies are experiencing quiet days too, its made me feel a lot better! I did end up going in to my hospital yesterday just to check everything was okay and they checked her heartbeat and said everything seems normal so im not too worried :) I felt a little bit silly afterwards to be honest but its better to be safe than sorry!

My OH has been feeling kicks since 19/20 weeks, he always seems to time it perfectly but my poor mum is desperate to feel it and everytime she puts her hand on my stomach baby will stop kicking! She gets so frustrated, its quite funny really!


----------



## young_n_proud

My little one is the same way, he would always be kicking like mad and then I would put OH's hand on my belly and boom, instantly stopped. Luckily he has felt him quite a few times now but still sometimes is a little bugger about it. Now the rest of my family wants to feel kicks and he does the same thing. Guess I will have another mama's boy on my hand huh? ;)


----------



## always_xo

Thought I posted on this thread but I guess I didn't haha, my preggo brain can't remember anything. :dohh: Hi everyone, I'm Kerri... expecting my first, a little girl! :pink: Due November 18th.


----------



## MommaBarry

Welcome always!! I think you were here once before, but i cant remember :dohh:. 

I added you to the front page and you just broke the gender tie for the month

We are now 

14 :pink:

13 :blue:

4 :yellow:


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Oh, good, not some anomalous over-population of the male species. lol!


----------



## destynibaby

i could have sworn i posted in this thread.. eh guess it was another november babies topic.
anyway im having a boy, november 2nd is due date. :)


----------



## MommaBarry

welcome destynibaby, got you added to the front page.

You just brought the gender count back to a tie lol


----------



## MommaBarry

You can always go to the top of the page, click the thread tools tab and subscribe to this thread. Then you will get emails whenever someone posts and it allows you a way to link back to the thread.

Lord knows I would never be able to find or remember the other threads I was in if I didn't do this :dohh:

You can also rate this thread at the top of the page. This can also help us get some more new mommies to chat with us!! After all, who wouldnt want to chat with you ladies.


----------



## Jazavac

I don't do the subscription with the emails because it'd annoy me greatly every time I got a notification. :lol: I just make sure to go to the 'quick links' tab and pull up my subscriptions from there every time I come to the forum, instead of trying to manually search for topics I'd like to participate in.


----------



## Winks

Hi can I join? - we are having a little boy - technically due november 21st... but probably the 12th with a planned c-section.


----------



## MommaBarry

I got you added winks, welcome :hugs:


----------



## CharlieKeys

How's everyone feeling today??

I've made 24 weeks eeeeeeeeek!!! Just getting ready to go to London for Little Miss Phoebe's 4th Heart scan - hoping this fetal cardiologist will tell us nothing is wrong! Fingers crossed.


----------



## Sproutlet

Congratulations on reaching 24 weeks Charliekeys.

I really hope Phoebe's heart scan goes well, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## SarahDiener

Congrats on Vday!

My parents are here so I haven't been on much! Scan tomorrow, but I'm nervous, I've gained WAY too much weight this month, like 10lbs :( We were away for 10 days so I definitely put on heaps from eating out every breakfast/lunch/dinner. But I feel so bad about it!!


----------



## minties

Hi again! I have posted in here before but think my post was too boring haha.

I'm due November 12th with a girl.


----------



## SarahDiener

Awww! I doubt that was the case!


----------



## MommaBarry

I added you minties :thumbup:


----------



## wifeywoo2

Hi everyone! 

I'm due Nov 14th & we're team yellow xx


----------



## MommaBarry

Question of the day.

What are your thoughts on co-sleeping with your child?

Now when I say co-sleeping I do not mean baby in bed with you (as we all know that is not safe) but more like baby in the room.

We live in a small two bedroom apartment and there is no room for baby to have a nursery of her own. This saddens me a bit since I was able to have one for DS, but I also had a 3 bedroom home. With that being said, he never slept in it anyways and did end up in bed with us (like I said, it's not safe but we were desperate for sleep.) I plan on purchasing a co-sleeper for this babe that attaches to our bed and allows me to reach over and comfort baby in the night or breastfeed with ease without having her in bed with us. But I wonder how this will affect mine and OH lives, on an intimate level? I can't see us "doing the deed" knowing she is right there in plain sight. Not to mention I am afraid with the co-sleeper attaching to the bed, it may "rock" her awake.


----------



## Lucyjo81

Currently i'm living in a 1 bedroom apartment with my OH, we have been looking around for a bigger place but unfortunately not having any luck. 
If come November we are still living here then Scarlett will share with us. Luckily i have a fairly big bedroom so there is plenty of room to put the cot up. Scarlett will then sleep in the moses basket in either the cot on or on the stand. 

Getting a co-sleeper hadn't even crossed my mind, its not really something i'd imagine myself getting. Its always been that she will sleep in the moses basket. 

However I understand where your coming from as i've been worrying about that myself even though Scarlett will be the other side of the room. I questioned my OH about this and his reply..."Well we can just get it on in the front room"!!! HA. Have you brought it up with your OH? xx


----------



## MommaBarry

Lucyjo81 said:


> Currently i'm living in a 1 bedroom apartment with my OH, we have been looking around for a bigger place but unfortunately not having any luck.
> If come November we are still living here then Scarlett will share with us. Luckily i have a fairly big bedroom so there is plenty of room to put the cot up. Scarlett will then sleep in the moses basket in either the cot on or on the stand.
> 
> Getting a co-sleeper hadn't even crossed my mind, its not really something i'd imagine myself getting. Its always been that she will sleep in the moses basket.
> 
> However I understand where your coming from as i've been worrying about that myself even though Scarlett will be the other side of the room. I questioned my OH about this and his reply..."Well we can just get it on in the front room"!!! HA. Have you brought it up with your OH? xx

Same response from my other half :haha:

The co-sleeper sides come up so that it converts into a bassinet so you can wheel it room to room. He said we can either go to the front room, or wheel her out there. I am not moving my baby out of the room just so he can get his jollies :dohh:

My bedroom is not big enough to purchase a crib, and we had the moses basket with my son, but he refused to sleep in :hissy: hence the reason he ended up in our bed alot of the time, or slept in his swing. ( i hope this babe does not give me such a fit )


----------



## Lucyjo81

Ha ha what are men like!! 

I'm hoping that Scarlett won't be fussy and will be happy to sleep in her moses basket, if she isn't then i don't know what i will do. I'm a really figety sleeper and love to have the duvet up over my head so would be so worried about either squashing her or suffocating her with the duvet...so that's a no no. 

I think if you have a small room then getting a co-sleeper is a great idea. We bought the cot in hope that we will be in a bigger place by the time she arrives, but its not too big that it won't fit in our current room...so we shall see! xx


----------



## Babyface83

Ooh can I join too please?

My name is Emma and I'm due November 17th. I am team :pink:

She is a very squirmy little monster and kicks almost constantly at times. She's gonna sleep for the first 6 months to make up for it (hopefully...:coffee:)


----------



## MommaBarry

Hi babyface, got you added :thumbup:

I hear that on the squirmy one. My little girl is the same way. I swear she is never going to sleep as she does not now.

Lucyjo, that was our hopes to, to be in a bigger place. But since I have been put on restrictions and unable to work I dont see it happening for us. We can make it work with what we have, but OH is looking for a job that pays more so we dont have to stay here, at least not for long after her arrival. The co-sleeper only works until baby is 6 months or 35lbs. So we have to have something else by that time, no pressure right lol.


----------



## MommaBarry

Babyface83 said:


> Ooh can I join too please?
> 
> My name is Emma and I'm due November 17th. I am team :pink:
> 
> She is a very squirmy little monster and kicks almost constantly at times. She's gonna sleep for the first 6 months to make up for it (hopefully...:coffee:)

I like your tag under your name "Preggosaurus-Roar" :haha: 
We constantly call our baby reptar (after the rugrats cartoon dinosaur) since it feels like that is what im carrying.....rawr :haha:


----------



## BMIbaby

Hi Ladies! Can I join please? I'm pregnant with my first baby and due 29th November. Had my scan and all is well but I didn't find out the sex so I guess I'm team yellow


----------



## MommaBarry

BMIbaby said:


> Hi Ladies! Can I join please? I'm pregnant with my first baby and due 29th November. Had my scan and all is well but I didn't find out the sex so I guess I'm team yellow

Got you added :flower: and welcome!!


----------



## SarahDiener

Had my glucose today! Was totally fine! it was basically just grape juice! Took my mama to a scan too :) Good day, but now I'm sure tired and counting down till lunch time :dohh:


----------



## Jazavac

Did you get the results right away?

I have an appointment tomorrow morning and they'll schedule my glucose thing likely, too.


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'm due on the 29th and we are on team :pink: :)


----------



## Lucyjo81

Glad your glucose test went well sarah. I still haven't heard anything about this, i think i will bring it up next week with my midwife! 

Welcome to all the new joiners :) xx


----------



## MommaBarry

I added you ttc_lolly :flower:

Ugh I hate the glucose test. Probably because I didn't pass either of mine with my first born. Telling a pregnant woman she is on diet restrictions and has to poke herself 8 times a day is just not right :wacko:

Needless to say im nervous that I will have the same results this time. They did do an early glucose plasma since I am at higher risk considering I have had it, and my dad is a diabetic, but that test came back fine. Fx'd when I do it again in a few weeks it's also a negative.


----------



## Jazavac

They tested my blood glucose at the first appointment and have been checking the urine for it (and other things) since. I'm mostly scared of the disgusting drink, since it can make you sick.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Glad your glucose screen was negative, Sarah! They do mine at 26 weeks, so two weeks to go. They do the fasting 2 hour as the default test, no 1 hour screening, so I'm not looking so forward to drinking that stuff on an empty stomach. Fingers crossed for us all!


----------



## Jazavac

The one I did, many years ago and not related to pregnancy, was a three hour test, with a 0 hour draw, then the glucose, then another three draws, over the course of three hours. It was a fasting thing, too.

I think what they do here is just a zero + 1 hour test, any time of day, without fasting. Like, huh? What does that even show? I'm worried because this combo seems to be making women sick.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Jazavac said:


> The one I did, many years ago and not related to pregnancy, was a three hour test, with a 0 hour draw, then the glucose, then another three draws, over the course of three hours. It was a fasting thing, too.
> 
> I think what they do here is just a zero + 1 hour test, any time of day, without fasting. Like, huh? What does that even show? I'm worried because this combo seems to be making women sick.

I'm wondering if you can request to just to the 3 hour, Jaz. I just read this: 

"In 2011, the American Diabetes Association adopted guidelines that recommend changes in the way women are tested for gestational diabetes. Instead of the GCT described above**, a 2-hour OGTT, using a 75-gram glucose drink, is performed. If one or more of her glucose levels at fasting, 1 hour, or 2 hours are above a certain level, then she is diagnosed as having gestational diabetes."

** "described above" was the 1 hour screen followed by 3 hour fasting test. So this is to replace that whole procedure.
<<source: >>


----------



## CharlieKeys

Glad to see my little girl isn't the only girl keeping their mummies up at night! The boys never woke me up and were 'lazy' compared to her. She DOESN'T STOP!!!!!!!!!! I agree ... she better be preparing to sleep for a long time after birth ;-) 

I apparently need to have the glucose test this time ... though it wasn't mentioned at my appt today so who knows :shrug: - never had to have one with the boys. I don't even know what you have to do?!


----------



## SarahDiener

Thanks ladies! And yeah, I got the results right away. I just had to drink the juice (totally tasted like grape juice and was even quite nice!) and they took my blood. Then I waited for an hour (and had my scan :)) and then, they took a tiny drop of my blood which they tested. First the blood woman said it looked fine, and then we had to wait 5minutes till the doctor could see it, and he said it was good too! So I don't think the whole thing has to be a horrible experience! I'd imagine if you don't normally vomit Jaz, you won't.


----------



## linz143

CharlieKeys said:


> I apparently need to have the glucose test this time ... though it wasn't mentioned at my appt today so who knows :shrug: - never had to have one with the boys. I don't even know what you have to do?!

At my appointment yesterday they just gave me an information packet and said sometime between 26-28 weeks I need to go to the lab and they'll hand me a drink, have me drink it, wait for an hour, then they'll call me up and do a blood draw. But as far as I know, that's all there is to it.


----------



## SarahDiener

I got some pictures from my scan :happydance::flower:
 



Attached Files:







42.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 10









43.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 8









44.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## linz143

Sarah, she's adorable!!


----------



## Jazavac

Awesome pictures, Sarah! Little girlie is adorable, for sure!

Now I really think I need to get a 3D scan. I want one of those pics. :lol:


----------



## lillio

She is beautiful!!! x


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Jazavac said:


> Awesome pictures, Sarah! Little girlie is adorable, for sure!
> 
> Now I really think I need to get a 3D scan. I want one of those pics. :lol:

The 3D is amazing. I was not going to get one because I was unwilling to pay for it, but the tech swapped to 3D a few times during my last scan and even snapped a shot for us. I love that picture. It is my favorite. I still wouldn't pay a great deal for it because I don't like wasting money, but as a freebie I was very grateful to have it! :) 

Nice pix, Sarah:)


----------



## SarahDiener

She had her umbilical cord over her face and she kept wriggling around :), I never planned on paying for one, but I don't regret not! hehe


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww what lovely clear pictures Sarah!! :) Gorgeous little girlie you've got there :)


----------



## Jazavac

oh_so_blessed said:


> Jazavac said:
> 
> 
> Awesome pictures, Sarah! Little girlie is adorable, for sure!
> 
> Now I really think I need to get a 3D scan. I want one of those pics. :lol:
> 
> The 3D is amazing. I was not going to get one because I was unwilling to pay for it, but the tech swapped to 3D a few times during my last scan and even snapped a shot for us. I love that picture. It is my favorite. I still wouldn't pay a great deal for it because I don't like wasting money, but as a freebie I was very grateful to have it! :)
> 
> Nice pix, Sarah:)Click to expand...

Our local hospital doesn't have a machine that supports 3D, so I'd have to drive to the central place, an hour+some away, which is okay (the place in town that does them, I really don't care to do business with). I don't like wasting money either, but I think I'll go with it anyway. After all, they are able to see some things a bit better in 3D so that's how I'll justify it (our genetic issues are still unknown, so it might not hurt, at all, to get some additional checkups).


----------



## oh_so_blessed

For medical purposes, by all means do it. After the CVS and a clean 20 week scan I can't justify it medically, so for me it'd be for me more than anything. And, that's fine, too, but I'm broke. $1600 in medical expenses just this month ($1200 for a crown, 400 in deductibles and copays for other stuff). Incredible. :( Not to mention I have a $400 exam to sign up for, $600 on the card that needs to be payed, and all of the baby stuff. I feel overwhelemed with my puney paycheck. Gotta cut back somewhere, and we all know how hard that is (yumm, food). Ah, well, though. I have a healthy baby boy that kicks me night and day. For all the worries in the world, nothing can take the happiness away. :)


----------



## SarahDiener

That's just such a ridiculous amount to pay, they really should have better support for you :(


----------



## SarahDiener

The LO is kicking so hard in my belly! She's kicking left, right, centre, all over! Must be doing flips off the sides :) I can see my belly moving and everything!!

Although, I'm hoping she'll go to sleep now that I'm off to bed


----------



## oh_so_blessed

SarahDiener said:


> That's just such a ridiculous amount to pay, they really should have better support for you :(

The only way to get government support is if you're just a hair away from utter poverty/ nearly living on the street, and I am definitely not there. It is terrible, but the US hates the middle-class. It does everything in its power to nickel and dime you so that your would-be middle-class paycheck turns into 1/3 money down the drain. You're either really rich here, or you're struggling. Everyone from the lower half of the middle class to the ultra poor are struggling. They are just struggling differently. The ultra-poor struggle to get the benefits they need to stay off the streets/care for their kids, and the lower-middle class struggle to hold on to some shred of possibility of saving money one day to provide a better life for their families, which is really just a pipe dream. :nope:


----------



## Jazavac

I feel extremely lucky because my ob/gyn doesn't send most of our bills to insurance at all. I do have a decent policy through my work that covers prenatal care (but for instance wasn't going to cover any of our possible infertility treatments), but prenatal care actually just means - whatever basics. My doctor, though, thinks he can't say that all is well because he sees my more or less pretty face a few times during the 40 weeks and if he runs like one, or no scans at all. Therefore, in a low-risk pregnancy, he wants to see women pretty much every four weeks and he'll run a free ultrasound every single time, unless the woman says she doesn't want one. I feel very lucky to have found him, really.

He also does a scan that doesn't get billed to insurance as part of our annual checkups. He said there was no way he could let me go and pat me on the back saying my uterus and ovaries are fine just because he got to take a peek with a speculum and his own eyes. I appreciate that more than anything, too. 

Without these things, we would have probably gone broke months ago, considering the numbers of scans and other issues we've been paying attention to.

The appointment is the first thing in the AM. We'll see how it goes. For the first time, I'm not completely freaking out, probably because I can now feel the baby kicking, so I know at least some things are the way they should be. (The baby being alive and kicking would actually be the most important one of all!)


----------



## SarahDiener

oh_so_blessed said:


> The only way to get government support is if you're just a hair away from utter poverty/ nearly living on the street, and I am definitely not there. It is terrible, but the US hates the middle-class. It does everything in its power to nickel and dime you so that your would-be middle-class paycheck turns into 1/3 money down the drain. You're either really rich here, or you're struggling. Everyone from the lower half of the middle class to the ultra poor are struggling. They are just struggling differently. The ultra-poor struggle to get the benefits they need to stay off the streets/care for their kids, and the lower-middle class struggle to hold on to some shred of possibility of saving money one day to provide a better life for their families, which is really just a pipe dream. :nope:

Do you think you will get any more support personally with Obamacare?

And Jaz, your doctor sounds wonderful!


----------



## Lucyjo81

Just thought i would share that my OH finally felt LO move last night as i was lying in bed :yay: :D He was so happy bless him, he wants to feel her kick now!! 

Hope everyone is well :) xx


----------



## linz143

Last night I was laying in bed after a workout and baby was kicking my tummy hard enough that the whole thing was shaking! I was amazed as DH has not been able to feel her kick yet. However, he was working late last night, so he missed it.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Sarah, no, I don't think so. I believe Obamacare is supposed to help those without insurance, not to help with copays for insurance for people who have it. There are far too many people with no insurance at all. I count myself very lucky, in fact, given that I live here. I am unsure of the tax structure of Obamacare, it may mean tax increases for me with no benefit actually to me. I am unsure. This would be sad because they should be taxing much more heavily on the rich, but that is usually not the case. At any rate, I support any policy that provides healthcare to those who need it, even if it means tax increases for me. In any case, I have no dental insurance and I have quite hefty copays and deductibles for medical, and my coverage is much worse if I leave the city (which I had to do for the CVS). Yay, student insurance. :/ 

Jaz, so happy you're getting all those little reminders now. I don't know what you've been going through with the baby medically, but it sounds like it's been a lot. I hope everything is okay. :hugs:

Lucy, that's great that OH felt the kicks. Mine always looks amazed when the baby kicks him, he can't believe how hard he can kick! 

Linz, I'm sure it's a matter of days now until he feels them. There is no getting away from it now, you're coming right into heavy kick territory. lol! 

****On a happy note, *it's my V-DAY*! yay!!! Just one more milestone. 2 weeks 'til the diabetes test, and 3 weeks 'til 3rd tri, 4 weeks 'til my next appointment that begins my bi-weeklys. So many milestones this month. I bet it'll go quick! :D


----------



## MommaBarry

Everytime I play Citizin Copes' song One lovely day my lo kicks around like she's dancing. So cute. I was telling OH about it (he has been out of town for weeks now) and he insists he is going to learn to play it so that little one will dance for him, so cute!!


----------



## Lucyjo81

Aww MommaBarry that is just too cute! Our little girl seems to go crazy when listening to drum&bass or beat boxers ha ha. Very strange but she seems to just love it! xx


----------



## SarahDiener

Lovely news everyone :) It's so nice to have this feedback with your baby! Always know when the little one was awake :)


----------



## amy-marie

Hi all, I'm Amy and due November the 3rd with my 4th little girl and dh's first little girl :) Although i'm very happy about having another baby, it's been by far the worst pregnancy! Suffering really bad with spd. All be worth it in the end though :D xx


----------



## linz143

oh_so_blessed said:


> ****On a happy note, *it's my V-DAY*! yay!!! Just one more milestone. 2 weeks 'til the diabetes test, and 3 weeks 'til 3rd tri, 4 weeks 'til my next appointment that begins my bi-weeklys. So many milestones this month. I bet it'll go quick! :D

Yay!! Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## MommaBarry

amy-marie said:


> Hi all, I'm Amy and due November the 3rd with my 4th little girl and dh's first little girl :) Although i'm very happy about having another baby, it's been by far the worst pregnancy! Suffering really bad with spd. All be worth it in the end though :D xx

Welome :hugs: i added you to the front page!! 

Sorry to hear that your suffering :nope: but your right, it's worth it in the end


----------



## silver lady

just to knock it off the 666

xo xo R.


----------



## Jazavac

Obamacare should be better for everyone, really, except for those who believe in nonsense (as in, those weird stories where healthcare turns into a monster and becomes non-sterilized... :lol:). 

Yay for V-day, oh_so!


Our appointment went well this morning, glucose is scheduled for four weeks from today. We're 1lb 4oz (570 grams), all of the measurements are perfect and - it's a boy, for sure now. :)


----------



## shanini21

Hi ladies :)
Im due 22nd Nov.. currently around 21 weeks now.. i also have a cousin who's due 2 days after me :).. first baby for me
had 2 scans in the last week.. had to have 2 due to baby being stuck in a nice comfy place where the nurse couldn't see :).. come a week later & Woah!! baby grew fast

would be really great to be able to get advise on pains i feel and things like that as i dont really have a lot of females to ask and dont see my midwife til the end of the month

congrats to all of you's on your pregnancies.. hope everything goes well :)


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Congrats to you, too, Shanini. I'm sure if you have a question someone can help. A lot of these women have already gone through this before as well. I was so relieved when I found out I was having round ligament pains a few weeks back. I was worried to death from the pain, thought something was seriously wrong. Thank goodness this board exists! 

This is my first, too. I still can't imagine bonding when baby is here. It must be absolutely amazing. I am betting it's just something indescribable. My own tiny baby son. I am still in shock, never thought it'd happen and now that it is happening I still can't believe it's really really happening. :) Are you finding out the sex, or are you waiting for a surprise? My OH wanted to wait, but I sadly couldn't. In any case, I feel more bonded I think knowing the sex. GL!


----------



## MommaBarry

Hi Shanini:hi: and welcome. I added you to the front page of our group.

Do you know what you having yet or are you going to stay team yellow? Once you find out let me know and Ill add that too.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

MommaBarry said:


> Hi Shanini:hi: and welcome. I added you to the front page of our group.
> 
> Do you know what you having yet or are you going to stay team yellow? Once you find out let me know and Ill add that too.

You're amazing, MommaBarry! How do you do it?! It is so nice that you created that November Babies thread and really kept tabs on everyone. :)


----------



## young_n_proud

oh_so_blessed said:


> Congrats to you, too, Shanini. I'm sure if you have a question someone can help. A lot of these women have already gone through this before as well. I was so relieved when I found out I was having round ligament pains a few weeks back. I was worried to death from the pain, thought something was seriously wrong. Thank goodness this board exists!
> 
> This is my first, too. I still can't imagine bonding when baby is here. It must be absolutely amazing. I am betting it's just something indescribable. My own tiny baby son. I am still in shock, never thought it'd happen and now that it is happening I still can't believe it's really really happening. :) Are you finding out the sex, or are you waiting for a surprise? My OH wanted to wait, but I sadly couldn't. In any case, I feel more bonded I think knowing the sex. GL!

It truly is Oh_so_blessed! People used to tell me when I was pregnant with my first "you never know true love until you have a child" I knew I would love my baby but I never really understood or believed it I guess. I just thought to myself "I love my mom, I love my boyfriend, that's true love" but they were right. The magic of a child is so incredible and I am happy for anyone who gets to experience it!:flower:


----------



## MommaBarry

oh_so_blessed :blush: thank you so much that was really nice of you to say. 

Im happy we have such an wonderful group of ladies here to share with. I wish there was some way we could all just get together and do lunch. What a fun time that would be!!!


----------



## SarahDiener

That would be fun! I wish you ladies all lived near me:)


----------



## kelly6407

Hiya ladies!


Had my growth scan yesterday and baby is growing perfectly so far, cord flow is fine too.
Only they r concerned I may be developing pre eclampsia. (I had it with my last baby who was delivered at 28weeks) so I'm now to be monitored every 2 weeks and have been started on a daily dose of aspirin.


----------



## SarahDiener

kelly6407 said:


> Had my growth scan yesterday and baby is growing perfectly so far, cord flow is fine too.
> Only they r concerned I may be developing pre eclampsia. (I had it with my last baby who was delivered at 28weeks) so I'm now to be monitored every 2 weeks and have been started on a daily dose of aspirin.

Fingers crossed for you that you don't get it!


----------



## Lucyjo81

Glad the scan went well Kelly. Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you that you don't get pre-eclampsia this time xx


----------



## Wandering

Aw hope thats not the case Kelly,glad baby is growing okay though :hugs:

Ive just booked a 3/4d scan with meet your baby in Leeds which my little brother has paid for bless him,so nice of him! Im soo excited, its on the 11th August :happydance:


----------



## Jazavac

Welcome, shanini!

Kelly, I hope you get to avoid preeclampsia this time.


It looks like I'll book a scan in Minneapolis and get my 3D/4D vanity pictures. Ohwell. :lol: I can get a whole package for $99.


----------



## tabitha561

Obama care is a joke It just a new tax on the people without insurance... I dont get how people say you have to be really poor to get some assistance we make pretty good money I could get on medicaid and Wic and stuff like that...I know WIC counts the baby and I think medicad does to


----------



## MommaBarry

When I was a single mom, working as a waitress I could not get assistance. I did not make enough to pay bills and buy food and often times I had to let something get shut off in order to feed my son. God im glad those times are over. So I get what people are saying you have to be dirt poor in order to get help. Now, im engaged and my fiance is the only one working supporting all 3 of us and we still can not get help. Maybe it's different in Arkansas but in Missouri you get no help unless you are not working at all. We can get WIC thats about it.


----------



## tabitha561

It must be different here That is crazy! I dont know what to think about that... I was looking and for 4 people which we will have you can make like 3000 a month.. and they subtract utlities and stuff like that... That is for snap..


----------



## annie00

Hey ladies!!! I never seen this thread in the forums!!!!!!! 

About the wic and Medicaid I'm not poor all my friends are on Medicaid and wic and I'm on it... It's crazy how laws r different from state to state!!!!!!!


----------



## annie00

Same extract thing here Tabitha


----------



## Jazavac

tabitha561 said:


> Obama care is a joke It just a new tax on the people without insurance... I dont get how people say you have to be really poor to get some assistance we make pretty good money I could get on medicaid and Wic and stuff like that...I know WIC counts the baby and I think medicad does to

Uhm, you read/understood it wrong, just like most other people who are against it.

Unemployed/poor people pay nothing, just like they haven't been. It's a GOOD thing. It's how it should have been all this time, and is also what works for so many other countries with a normal-organized healthcare.


----------



## Jazavac

In Minnesota, you get help left and right, even if you're not poor at all.

I do, probably, consider poverty to be something a lot different than what people in my are think, though. Most of them are just incapable of managing their own money. Or, well, capable of spending it on bullshit, pretty much, to be a bit more harsh about it.


----------



## MommaBarry

annie00 said:


> Hey ladies!!! I never seen this thread in the forums!!!!!!!
> 
> Hey Annie!! Would you like me to add you to this thread?


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Now, I don't qualify for WIC as I'm about $2500 over in this state, but honestly, from what I read it really only caters to particular diets anyhow. 

https://ofcinc.org/docs/wic/wic_acceptable_foods_card.pdf

I can't see myself using most of this. I buy mostly organic veggies and free-range hormone-free meat, eggs & dairy. I don't like cereal. We squeeze our own juice. I'm planning to breastfeed so don't need the formula, either. This program is just not for us, although I can see the need for it if you truly can't afford healthier food. I get by, though. It did suck paying about $1600 in medical this month, though. I could have used the money for the baby and school debt. If there is one thing this country needs it is socialized medicine! I think Obamacare is a step in the right direction. It's funny that the people arguing against it are often those who would benefit.


----------



## Jazavac

I think it's because they don't read the information that's available, or ask the right questions. Instead, those who are against draw some really weird conclusions and go with the belief that, say, Obama care will mean that there will be no more clean, sterilized hospitals (?!?!?).

I, too, don't quite understand the WIC program, or our (local?) backpack food program, for instance. I have to admit I wouldn't want to eat those things myself, let alone feed them to my infant, or a school kid. Ick.


----------



## SarahDiener

Has anyone gotten freaked out by decreased foetal movement? LO is normally up at this time, and she's quiet :( She's probably asleep, but I'm an irrational pregnant woman!!!


----------



## A_K_and_K

I just joined the board today, but I am due between November 4th-10th. My calculations say November 4th but baby is measuring like November 10th.


----------



## CharlieKeys

SarahDiener said:


> Has anyone gotten freaked out by decreased foetal movement? LO is normally up at this time, and she's quiet :( She's probably asleep, but I'm an irrational pregnant woman!!!

She still has a bit of room to hide etc - I think they say from 28 weeks you kick count... have you tried a fizzy drink/orange juice/chocolate? I remember my first used to be a nightmare for quiet days but apparently during growth spurt periods they can go quiet as they sleep a lot. If you're worried call your midwife/dr :)


----------



## Jazavac

SarahDiener said:


> Has anyone gotten freaked out by decreased foetal movement? LO is normally up at this time, and she's quiet :( She's probably asleep, but I'm an irrational pregnant woman!!!

Here's a resident panicker. :wacko:

It matters, they say, after 28 weeks. Everything before then is okay because they have more than enough room to move to places where we can't feel the kicks. 

I've tried drinking, moving and doing whatever, but nope, he moves on his own time, when he wants to. I usually feel him a lot when I sit at my desk at work (like right now), but there's been nothing at least for an hour.

The whole punching bag game seems to come and go as the baby pleases, anyway. There are some times when he's more active and some patterns to it, but then he decides to change what he's doing and, of course, I freak out.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

SarahDiener said:


> Has anyone gotten freaked out by decreased foetal movement? LO is normally up at this time, and she's quiet :( She's probably asleep, but I'm an irrational pregnant woman!!!

I had a day or two in a row I think last week where baby seemed a little less active... but, since I still felt him a few times I didn't think much of it. He's been active this week.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

A_K_and_K said:


> I just joined the board today, but I am due between November 4th-10th. My calculations say November 4th but baby is measuring like November 10th.

eh, it's all just estimates anyhow, right? Welcome! 

I'm due Nov 7, but baby is measuring for Nov 3 at 20 week scan. He was ahead at the 12 week scan, too. Dr. said we'd stick with the original due date from our 8w scan, anyhow. We're pretty sure it's right, think we may have had a week's gap in love making before that so... :p


----------



## Wandering

SarahDiener said:


> Has anyone gotten freaked out by decreased foetal movement? LO is normally up at this time, and she's quiet :( She's probably asleep, but I'm an irrational pregnant woman!!!

I can go for days and days barely feeling LO kick at all maybe less than ten times in a whole day!.. then she'll have days where she's mega active (today being one of them!) then she'll get back to being really quiet again. I worry about it too but ive already been to the hosp twice about decreased fetal movement and everythings been fine both times so i try not to worry about it now :) I think a lot of it is to do with them going through big growth spurts at this stage, and sleeping more, so try not to worry! :hugs:


----------



## SarahDiener

she gave a couple of kicks in bed last night, and now she's awake in the morning! I was trying not to worry, but I couldn't remember when I last felt her :'(


----------



## annie00

Hi ladies!! I could have swore I joined the thread and told ya my due date and all but maybe not cause I looked at front page and my name not there.. Preggo brain!!! 

I'm due nov 29 girl!!!! Yay


----------



## SarahDiener

Congrats and welcome!!

My DH has really caught on to the "preggo brain" he loves to make fun of me :( 
I was standing in the shower at my ILs house and thought "they don't have a bath in their house... that's weird"... only to notice as I was stepping out the the shower that it was a shower over a BATH! :dohh:


----------



## Themonkey

****On a happy note, *it's my V-DAY*! yay!!! Just one more milestone. 2 weeks 'til the diabetes test, and 3 weeks 'til 3rd tri, 4 weeks 'til my next appointment that begins my bi-weeklys. So many milestones this month. I bet it'll go quick! :D[/QUOTE]

:happydance: Congratulations!!!


----------



## Beankeeper

Themonkey said:


> ****On a happy note, *it's my V-DAY*! yay!!! Just one more milestone. 2 weeks 'til the diabetes test, and 3 weeks 'til 3rd tri, 4 weeks 'til my next appointment that begins my bi-weeklys. So many milestones this month. I bet it'll go quick! :D

:happydance: Congratulations!!![/QUOTE]

Meee tooooo!!!! Woop woop! There are a few of us who have reached V-Day today! (all the valentines day babies!) x


----------



## Themonkey

Congrats to you too


----------



## Lucyjo81

I am also joining you on celebrating V-day :D woo hoo!!! 

To make the day even better the sun is actually shinning in Devon rather than constant rain, so that makes a lovely change xx


----------



## A_K_and_K

What's V-day?? (Aside from Valentine's Day)??

:shrug:


----------



## SarahDiener

V-day stands for viable day, It is at 24 weeks and it's when babies start surviving premature birth. It's only a 50/50 at that stage (I think) but by the end of the week it has gone up heaps. So basically, if something does go wrong, there is still a chance for good news.


----------



## MommaBarry

Sorry Annie, I remember you posting on here before. I added you to the front page :thumbup:


----------



## young_n_proud

Beankeeper said:


> Themonkey said:
> 
> 
> ****On a happy note, *it's my V-DAY*! yay!!! Just one more milestone. 2 weeks 'til the diabetes test, and 3 weeks 'til 3rd tri, 4 weeks 'til my next appointment that begins my bi-weeklys. So many milestones this month. I bet it'll go quick! :D
> 
> :happydance: Congratulations!!!Click to expand...

Meee tooooo!!!! Woop woop! There are a few of us who have reached V-Day today! (all the valentines day babies!) x[/QUOTE]

hahahaha won't that be a fun story to tell your kiddo's...."Want to know when you were conceived?" bwahahahaha!:haha:


----------



## palacemommy

wow this thread is HUGE! don't think I've posted on here.. not positive though. But hi everyone :D I'm due november 21st with my first little one!


----------



## Wandering

palacemommy said:


> wow this thread is HUGE! don't think I've posted on here.. not positive though. But hi everyone :D I'm due november 21st with my first little one!

Hello & welcome! :wave:

Its my V day toooo :happydance::happydance: Never thought I'd make it this far! Never even thought id make it out of first trimester. Definately a celebration in my eyes :happydance:


----------



## Wandering

Also has anyone on here got a pregnancy journal or blog? Would leave to read ones from people around my due date! Not sure if you can put links on here :shrug: But please pm me if you do!


----------



## linz143

palacemommy said:


> wow this thread is HUGE! don't think I've posted on here.. not positive though. But hi everyone :D I'm due november 21st with my first little one!

Welcome palacemommy! We're due date buddies! :D


----------



## wifeywoo2

Yey Wandering! It's my V day on Wednesday. Have you signed up to one born every minute?


----------



## palacemommy

Wandering said:


> Also has anyone on here got a pregnancy journal or blog? Would leave to read ones from people around my due date! Not sure if you can put links on here :shrug: But please pm me if you do!

Hey! I haven't really got a journal but posted a lot of updates on my fb. Anyone is welcome to add me :flower:

https://www.facebook.com/lauranicolepalacios


----------



## palacemommy

linz143 said:


> palacemommy said:
> 
> 
> wow this thread is HUGE! don't think I've posted on here.. not positive though. But hi everyone :D I'm due november 21st with my first little one!
> 
> Welcome palacemommy! We're due date buddies! :DClick to expand...


yay! how cool! and you're team pink too :D :pink:


----------



## Jazavac

Wandering said:


> Also has anyone on here got a pregnancy journal or blog? Would leave to read ones from people around my due date! Not sure if you can put links on here :shrug: But please pm me if you do!

I have links to all of my things in my signature. A TTC journal from here, pregnancy journal from here and an external blog that, amongst other things, covers pregnancy, too.

My DD is November 19.


----------



## A_K_and_K

Cool! I guess my V-day has come and passed as I will be 25 weeks on Tuesday!

I cannot wait to tell my daughter one day that she was conceived on Valentine's Day... hehehe. *note to self - must make that event as embarrassing as possible!*


----------



## MommaBarry

I added you to the front page palacemommy...welcome :flower:

A_Kand_K I dont think I have added you yet, when is your due date and do you know the gender?

My V-day was yesterday :happydance: 
Oh came home yesterday as well and I aced all my mid-terms. Still holding on to that 4.0 :happydance: Hard to do with pregnancy brain sometimes

SO its been a great weekend


----------



## palacemommy

MommaBarry said:


> I added you to the front page palacemommy...welcome :flower:

thank you! :D


----------



## Wandering

palacemommy said:


> Wandering said:
> 
> 
> Also has anyone on here got a pregnancy journal or blog? Would leave to read ones from people around my due date! Not sure if you can put links on here :shrug: But please pm me if you do!
> 
> Hey! I haven't really got a journal but posted a lot of updates on my fb. Anyone is welcome to add me :flower:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/lauranicolepalaciosClick to expand...

Thanks, I'll add you now :) Jazvac i'll check out your journals/blog as well thanks! Well done on your mid terms MommaBarry! Im still waiting for my exam results from uni, been told I should get them soon eeep!


----------



## Wandering

wifeywoo2 said:


> Yey Wandering! It's my V day on Wednesday. Have you signed up to one born every minute?

Yay for V day! Nope, chan 4 contacted me and asked me to ring them but my boyfriend wont let me so i'm respecting his wishes haha!


----------



## Lucyjo81

MommaBarry said:


> I added you to the front page palacemommy...welcome :flower:
> 
> A_Kand_K I dont think I have added you yet, when is your due date and do you know the gender?
> 
> My V-day was yesterday :happydance:
> Oh came home yesterday as well and I aced all my mid-terms. Still holding on to that 4.0 :happydance: Hard to do with pregnancy brain sometimes
> 
> SO its been a great weekend

Well done on passing your mid-terms :) I couldn't imagine doing exams etc whilst pregnant. 

Also wandering i hope you get the results you want when they come through :) 

I'm currently on holiday and loving not having to work or think about work. I've only got 15 shifts left then i leave for maternity when i'm 30 weeks. Woop woop :D 

xx


----------



## young_n_proud

Wandering said:


> palacemommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wandering said:
> 
> 
> Also has anyone on here got a pregnancy journal or blog? Would leave to read ones from people around my due date! Not sure if you can put links on here :shrug: But please pm me if you do!
> 
> Hey! I haven't really got a journal but posted a lot of updates on my fb. Anyone is welcome to add me :flower:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/lauranicolepalaciosClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I'll add you now :) Jazvac i'll check out your journals/blog as well thanks! Well done on your mid terms MommaBarry! Im still waiting for my exam results from uni, been told I should get them soon eeep!Click to expand...

I've got a pregnancy journal, link in my signature! Don't know how exciting it is but all stalker's welcome! Are you going to start one of your own? Looks like you are exactly a week ahead of me, would love to read a journal to someone so close!


----------



## MommaBarry

Thank you Lucyjo. I tell you it's was a struggle, especially in the first trimester when all I wanted to do is :sleep: :haha: But im still holding on to that 4.0 somehow.

The real kicker is going to be fall term. I am due two-three weeks before finals. SO needless to say I will give brith, and still have two to three weeks of school after baby comes while im recovering from a c-section. My academic advisor tried to talk me out of coming that term but I think it's silly with only a few weeks left. I can only take one term off without my loans going into repayment. In the fall baby will only be here for 3 weeks of that term, so I would rather take 11 weeks off in the winter term to be with my baby when the weather will be cold.


----------



## SarahDiener

My husband had a girl in one of his classes who came in 2 days after giving birth to do her exam!! She never complained or asked for more time, it was crazy! I don't know if I'd ever be that, uh... keen?! 
People think i'm crazy for wanting to travel with my baby not long after it's born. We will probably fly to New Zealand when the baby is 3 months old. It's a min 26 hour flight . Oh and then if that goes well, we might go to japan...


----------



## MommaBarry

I think that is awesome Sarah! We plan on taking a trip to Florida (Not to long of a flight about 3 hours) when baby is around 5 months old. We are getting married there and I couldnt think of getting married without both my children present. My mom thinks im nuts :wacko: but I couldnt just leave her at home while such and important event is happening with our family. Even if she is to young to remember it.


----------



## SarahDiener

No way! Don't leave her behind! I think it'll be nice, you'll be marrying your man and making your nice wee family official! Also, I can't imagine not missing her :(


----------



## Ahren

November 25th, team pink!


----------



## MommaBarry

Ahren said:


> November 25th, team pink!

I got you added to the front page Ahren....Welcome :flower:


----------



## Jazavac

I have to skip the fall term because I don't want to take my finals when the baby is a few weeks old.


----------



## Wandering

Im taking a year out after the baby gets here and starting my last year in sept 2013 instead. Im really impressed with people who carry on their studies straight after giving birth, I wish I could im sick of being a student but its just not realistic for me to do that!


----------



## Sarahcake

I have a question ladies, I cant post my own thread currently as I keep getting server errors... so ill copy and paste it hear if you dont mind. Will pop it into its own thread when Im eventually able to do it. 



Sarahcake said:

> My little boy is due in November and my family want to see him ASAP. I live in Sunderland and my family live in Plymouth and Launceston (Cornwall) which is a good 7 hour+ car journey away.
> 
> My family want to see him when he is still in the newborn stage, so they arnt missing out on him being really tiny, which I do kinda understand. They want us to bring him down at 2-3 weeks old.
> 
> My question is, is this even feasible? Im not worried about myself in this trip, im, just worried about weather he can even cope with being cooped up in a car, in a car seat for that matter for such a long period of time. Are my family unfair for expecting this of us? Im worried that it will mess up any vague hint of a routine we may have by then, and how it will impact upon breast feeding routines - providing I am able to BF that is.
> 
> Has anyone here had a similar experience? If so, how did it go? Would you do it again? Any advice is welcomed, as I say, Im not worried about myself in this or how tired I will be, just about how he will be, weather he will cope alright or weather im being cruel even thinking about it.
> 
> My partner needs to book the time off work soon as his boss is a bit of a tyrant with holidays and its starting to stress us out now :(
> 
> Thanks all. x

Thats it ^^^ If anyone has any experience at all, I would really love to hear it.


----------



## rider89x

My bubby boy is due 8 November :)


----------



## Lucyjo81

Sarahcake, 

I haven't been in this situation myself but understand where you are coming from. Is there any way your parents can come up to you rather than you having to travel down? Or if they do want you to travel down could you not split the journey in two and stay over night somewhere? That way baby won't be cooped up for as long.

Also i wouldn't worry too much about routines in the first few weeks, i plan on just enjoying my baby then start thinking about routine when she is about 6 weeks old. So i'm sure it wouldn't make any difference. 

With the BF'ing, of course you would have to stop every couple hours to give him a feed (that's if your the one who is driving) and also remember babies sleep LOTS in their first few weeks, especially in the car, so majority of the journey he will probs be asleep :) 

xx


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Sarahcake said:


> I have a question ladies, I cant post my own thread currently as I keep getting server errors... so ill copy and paste it hear if you dont mind. Will pop it into its own thread when Im eventually able to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sarahcake said:
> 
> My little boy is due in November and my family want to see him ASAP. I live in Sunderland and my family live in Plymouth and Launceston (Cornwall) which is a good 7 hour+ car journey away.
> 
> My family want to see him when he is still in the newborn stage, so they arnt missing out on him being really tiny, which I do kinda understand. They want us to bring him down at 2-3 weeks old.
> 
> My question is, is this even feasible? Im not worried about myself in this trip, im, just worried about weather he can even cope with being cooped up in a car, in a car seat for that matter for such a long period of time. Are my family unfair for expecting this of us? Im worried that it will mess up any vague hint of a routine we may have by then, and how it will impact upon breast feeding routines - providing I am able to BF that is.
> 
> Has anyone here had a similar experience? If so, how did it go? Would you do it again? Any advice is welcomed, as I say, Im not worried about myself in this or how tired I will be, just about how he will be, weather he will cope alright or weather im being cruel even thinking about it.
> 
> My partner needs to book the time off work soon as his boss is a bit of a tyrant with holidays and its starting to stress us out now :(
> 
> Thanks all. x
> 
> Thats it ^^^ If anyone has any experience at all, I would really love to hear it.Click to expand...

Oh, good luck. I can't answer this, it is probably better to try to post later in the general forum area. I can say that I plan to travel down to Florida when baby is 6 weeks, and maybe to Egypt shortly after. But, you're right, I'm sure it'll mess up all routines. But, if things are going well, I really would love all of the family to meet baby boy. 

If it stresses you out talk to them about it. Can some of them come to you and you can go later?


----------



## Sarahcake

Been trying to post it all morning but for some reason I keep getting server errors popping up so it wont let me do it. :(

Unfortunately theres no way that my family can come up. Long story short, both sets of parents are currently unemployed, My foster mum is really poorly herself so travelling is a total no go for her. The money just isnt there for them to do it, whereas with us, my partners dad has given us loan of his range rover - for comfort completely topped up with fuel for the journey. 

My partner would be the one driving so I guess that might limit the stops a little bit. Was just curious as to weather anyone had attempted it really! I was hoping he would probably sleep a lot of the way but I wasnt sure if it was reccomended for a baba that age to be sat in a car seat for extended periods of time. 

Thanks for your input ladies :)

EDIT: Just tried to post again in a more relevant section and nada...still cant do it :(


----------



## Sproutlet

Sarahcake - I haven't done such a long journey with a little one but I know that they say that a baby shouldn't be in a car seat for more than 2 hours at a time as it is not good for their spine so you would need to factor in a lot of stops (which you will need anyway for feeding). 

I wouldn't worry about routines at that point as it is unlikely you will be in a structured routine then as your little one will still be keeping you on your toes changing patterns all the time (well my dd did at that age).

I hope you can sort something out which works for you and your family xxx


----------



## Sarahcake

Thank you Sproutlet. I thought there may be some form of guideline for the length of time he would be able to be in a car seat, I have a midwife appointment in 3 weeks, I may just ask her then and see what she recons. 

Oh_So, I just realised you said you were going to go on a long trip with your LO too, my ex SIL flew to Boston from Plymouth when her son was 6 weeks too, and apparently flying was absolutely fine as she could take him out of the seat when she wanted to and wasn't limited to just designated spots kinda thing, he did fuss a bit but actually slept for most of the flight which I think was around 8 hours?


----------



## MommaBarry

I got you added rider :flower:

Sarah, Wow that is a situation. I would have suggested they travel to you as well, but as I read they can not. If I had to do that long of a trip I do not think I would try and do it all in one day if that is possible. I would break it up into two days and stay overnight in a hotel or something. I'm sorry that this is stressing you out :nope: and I wish I had a magical answer that would solve it all for you. :hugs: Take comfort in knowing most of the trip baby will sleep.


----------



## Sarahcake

MommaBarry said:


> I got you added rider :flower:
> 
> Sarah, Wow that is a situation. I would have suggested they travel to you as well, but as I read they can not. If I had to do that long of a trip I do not think I would try and do it all in one day if that is possible. I would break it up into two days and stay overnight in a hotel or something. I'm sorry that this is stressing you out :nope: and I wish I had a magical answer that would solve it all for you. :hugs: Take comfort in knowing most of the trip baby will sleep.

Thank you lovely :)

We would be doing it over the course of a few days, maybe even a week depending on how much we can afford the hotel. - that's another thing, there's no room at all for us to stay with family so would be a hotel job. Feel like we are realllllly putting ourselves out for them, they best appreciate it!


----------



## MommaBarry

Your right you are really putting yourself out there! And you are alot nicer than me. My family (grandma) is expecting us to go to her house with our new LO for thanksgiving like we do every year. However I informed her I am not. Heres the reason......

My cousin is preggo herself and is due in october, she lives with my grandma since her parents (my unlce and his new girlfriend) are worthless and have taught her nothing in life but how to be a loser. She is on parole, mainly for drugs, and has been in rehab. Her last go about in rehab was just weeks ago, yes she is still doing drugs while pregnant :growlmad:. To each there own but I am NOT bringing my 2-3 weeks old baby around that, her, or her child that I know she will not be taking care of. Of course I did not tell my grandma that is why, I simply said with a new baby and with me BF'ing it would just be easier to stay home this year. I told her maybe we would come down christmas, but provided my cousin still has custody of her child at that time and it not in jail again for the 5th time this year, we probabaly will not be making an appearance.


----------



## Sarahcake

Oh wow, yeah thats one hell of a situation there :S 
Im not sure I would want my baby anywhere near her either, good work on the diplomatic answer to your Gran though. Depending on what you said, that could have been one hell of a bad situation so you did good to avoid fueling the fire there!

Does she have social/child services involved? If so I cant imagine them letting her keep hold of that baby for a massive period of time, best to just totally avoid them for a bit methinks.


----------



## MommaBarry

We have been wondering the same thing. With her currently being sent to rehab, how would social services not be invloved with it? I know my grandma is going to take on the role of raising that child, they just let her get away with to much [email protected]@t, and feel sorry for her because she is only 20 and has had it rough due to her crazy biological mother. It's bull crap. I am thankful of the two boys my grandma had, my dad was the one that came out the way he did and raised us to be good law abiding children unlike my uncle who is worthless.


----------



## Sarahcake

There's only so much someone can blame their upbringing though, its her choice to continue her behaviour. I was bought up in foster care after some pretty nasty things and im ok, drugs and things are up to her, not her situation - so don't feel too bad for her. Shes old enough to know better :) 

I would imagine that Social services would be involved then, would be pretty negligent of them if they werent given the circumstances. How is your gran coping with all of this? Cant be easy on her - bet she thought she had done her time raising kids by now.


----------



## SarahDiener

Hey Sarah, Have you thought about taking the train? That way she can stay in her flat bed pram or whatever and sleep when she likes and be taken out of BFing etc. IDK how good the trains are there though :(


----------



## Sarahcake

If trains were a little cheaper, I would certainly consider it! To get myself and my partner down and back would cost us around £300-320 :( Money we just don't really have at the moment. Trains themselves are just ridiculous, you don't get any space at all and if he decided to have a screaming fit, we would be judged for that and I don't think I can cope with it. Thank you muchly for the idea though :D


----------



## SarahDiener

Yeah, I've heard the trains in the UK aren't that great AND expensive :(. Here they are fairly good, although if you want to go anywhere that isn't a main city, it can take forever!


----------



## Sarahcake

I rode around on the local trains throughout Cologne (Koln) and they were a tonne better than anything id experienced here. Cheap, and always on time - with lots of them put on. Our government is always saying we should take public transport, I would if it didnt cost so damn much. Fuel for his dads V8 Range Rover there and back comes to around half, maybe a little less than the train would cost, Madness!


----------



## SarahDiener

I live quite close to Cologne :), but back home in NZ, you wouldn't dream of taking the train! 1 there aren't any, there is like 3 in the whole country, and two, flying is so cheap and convenient! You might take the bus if you are going somewhere smaller and don't wan to drive...


----------



## Sarahcake

Actually, that's a route I hadn't thought of. Flights are fairly cheap if you can book them with enough notice...hmmm...shall have to have a looksie there.


----------



## lillio

It's my V day!! woohoo! x


----------



## MommaBarry

Happy V-day Lillio!! :happydance:


----------



## Jazavac

Sarahcake, I'd travel. Where I come from, people travel a lot, regardless of how old their babies are, and they travel by car for the most part.

The important part are the frequent stops, because you need to take your tiny little baby out of the carseat, and of course, you need to feed it, too. Even if you're not driving, you are *not* supposed to breastfeed in the car, ever, because it's too dangerous, as it can only be done by either taking the child out of the seat (bad!), or by pretty much hovering above it, which is equally as dangerous.


----------



## palacemommy

congrats on getting to v-day lillio!! :D


----------



## MommaBarry

I just realized there was a freebie forum on this website. However, most all of them are for UK :nope: (no offense at all, but they wont ship to the US)

Soooo.....I thought maybe if any of you ladies could share any legitament sites you find with good freebies and samples we could share them, for UK and US.


----------



## Beankeeper

SarahCake, I can't remember where I read it but an osteopath had posted on this forum about travelling and, ideally you should only have your LO in a car seat for 2 hours. Long journeys are sometimes unavoidable but she suggested putting baby in a front carrier in-between car rides to help their spine. Not a baby Bjorne carrier tho (I think they're supposed to be bad for baby's hips).
The flying option could work, but I think your LO will need his own passport & you can't apply for that until he's born. 
The train scenario is annoying because with the east coast services if you book ahead then it's pretty amazing value (my last trip from Edinburgh to London was less than £40 return!), but Virgin Trains are stupid expensive!
If I were you I'd drive over 2 days but take long breaks in-between. Maybe see if you can hire somewhere self catering in/around Plymouth. There must be loads of cottages & holiday lets that'll be cheaper as its off season? Might save you a bit on hotel fees. 
Also, you'll probably be thankful for having the car when your down there, seems to be the easiest way to travel in the south west (my cousin lives in Bere Alston).
I really hope you can get something worked out 
Is there anyway you could postpone the trip until January or something & Skype in the meantime? Or are they desperate for baby cuddles?! X


----------



## Sarahcake

Jazavac said:

> Sarahcake, I'd travel. Where I come from, people travel a lot, regardless of how old their babies are, and they travel by car for the most part.
> 
> The important part are the frequent stops, because you need to take your tiny little baby out of the carseat, and of course, you need to feed it, too. Even if you're not driving, you are not supposed to breastfeed in the car, ever, because it's too dangerous, as it can only be done by either taking the child out of the seat (bad!), or by pretty much hovering above it, which is equally as dangerous.

Ahh yeah, I would definitely be taking proper stops should we end up driving down, despite the safety issues I don't think I could inflict me dangling my boob onto other unsuspecting drivers lol Its good to hear that people do make these trips though.



BeanKeeper said:

> SarahCake, I can't remember where I read it but an osteopath had posted on this forum about travelling and, ideally you should only have your LO in a car seat for 2 hours. Long journeys are sometimes unavoidable but she suggested putting baby in a front carrier in-between car rides to help their spine. Not a baby Bjorne carrier tho (I think they're supposed to be bad for baby's hips).
> The flying option could work, but I think your LO will need his own passport & you can't apply for that until he's born.
> The train scenario is annoying because with the east coast services if you book ahead then it's pretty amazing value (my last trip from Edinburgh to London was less than £40 return!), but Virgin Trains are stupid expensive!
> If I were you I'd drive over 2 days but take long breaks in-between. Maybe see if you can hire somewhere self catering in/around Plymouth. There must be loads of cottages & holiday lets that'll be cheaper as its off season? Might save you a bit on hotel fees.
> Also, you'll probably be thankful for having the car when your down there, seems to be the easiest way to travel in the south west (my cousin lives in Bere Alston).
> I really hope you can get something worked out
> Is there anyway you could postpone the trip until January or something & Skype in the meantime? Or are they desperate for baby cuddles?! X

Yeah car is still looking like the best way to do it, as we will have transport when were down there as well which is going to be really valuable. 

It wouldn't be a down and back in a day kinda thing anyway, I wouldn't make my OH do that - he would fall asleep at the wheel, nearly did the last time we attempted it. Its all dependant on his boss really as to when we go down there :s He approves what time off he wants to approve, if you don't fit in with his plan, then you don't get that time so its a bit tricky :S 

My family are a bit technophobic. I could probably Skype call my foster mum, but my dad doesn't even own a netbook/laptop/ mobile phone capable of using it so it would have to be us going down there. Will speak to my foster mum regarding Skype though, funny, I use Skype every single day for work yet I totally didnt think about that avenue lol

Thanks ladies for your input and advice :)



Lillio said:

> It's my V day!! woohoo! x

Congrats on your V day! Another milestone to check off the list :D


----------



## SarahDiener

My DH never is on Skype, if he goes on, his parents call him within 10mins


----------



## Jazavac

I talk to my mom just about every day on Skype. But I do try to avoid many other family members, hahah.


----------



## SarahDiener

Is it I-nes like Iris?


----------



## Jazavac

SarahDiener said:


> Is it I-nes like Iris?

Did you mix up the threads here? :haha:


----------



## Sarahcake

I think she may have :D


----------



## SarahDiener

I have no idea how that happened! :dohh:


----------



## Sarahcake

Ive done it before, do you browse with many tabs open? Ive clicked on the wrong tab a few times and not realised until someone pointed it out to me :D


----------



## MommaBarry

Hehe yes, but i blame it on preganancy brain :haha: it gets the best of me at times


----------



## MommaBarry

Just scheduled my glocouse test for next friday. As the lady was talking to me about drinking the glucola i wanted laugh. I like how they think if they put cola at the end it wont taste so bad. Why cant they just give us a large amount of cake and cookies and see how we react? Chances are thats what we would be eating anyways. :haha:

Fx'd i pass this pregnancy


----------



## Wandering

MommaBarry said:


> Just scheduled my glocouse test for next friday. As the lady was talking to me about drinking the glucola i wanted laugh. I like how they think if they put cola at the end it wont taste so bad. Why cant they just give us a large amount of cake and cookies and see how we react? Chances are thats what we would be eating anyways. :haha:
> 
> Fx'd i pass this pregnancy

Aww hope it goes okay! I should be having mine soon too. Ive been a bit worried that Ive developed gestational diabetes because of how thirsty I am all the time but hopefully everything will be fine! :thumbup:


----------



## Lucyjo81

I'm hopefully going to find out tomorrow when i have mine. 

On another note, do any of you ladies know when midwives start to measure your fundal height? 

xx


----------



## MommaBarry

Im not sure about mw, but my doc just did mine for the first time last friday. Measuring right on :thumbup:


----------



## MommaBarry

Wandering said:


> MommaBarry said:
> 
> 
> Just scheduled my glocouse test for next friday. As the lady was talking to me about drinking the glucola i wanted laugh. I like how they think if they put cola at the end it wont taste so bad. Why cant they just give us a large amount of cake and cookies and see how we react? Chances are thats what we would be eating anyways. :haha:
> 
> Fx'd i pass this pregnancy
> 
> Aww hope it goes okay! I should be having mine soon too. Ive been a bit worried that Ive developed gestational diabetes because of how thirsty I am all the time but hopefully everything will be fine! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I hear you on that. I just cant seem to get enough to drink. In the last 3 days ive drank and entire gallon of water :wacko: Thats not including other drinks like tea and coffee (my doc allows me 2 a day to keep headaches away)


----------



## MommaBarry

Wandering I was reading your blog about the 4d ultrasound. I booked mine for august 27th. That puts me at 29+4 days. They recommend here in the states anything over 28 weeks for the best quality pics because baby has more fat at this point.


----------



## SarahDiener

I had a fundal height measurement at the doctor last time, so around 25 weeks. But she was 29cm?! I heard it was about a cm per week old at this stage :/ Is my baby a giant??


----------



## oh_so_blessed

lol!! I was measured at 24 weeks and had a fundal height of 25 so pretty well normal. But, I've heard unless you're measuring really under there is no reason to worry as the measurement isn't very accurate. 

My GD test is a week away. They are doing the fasting 2-hour test. So exciting! :p


----------



## Wandering

MommaBarry said:


> Wandering I was reading your blog about the 4d ultrasound. I booked mine for august 27th. That puts me at 29+4 days. They recommend here in the states anything over 28 weeks for the best quality pics because baby has more fat at this point.

Hmm this is exactly what I thought, I thought the later you did it the better the quality and the more baby seems to look like well.. a baby! Im thinking of changing the date to a later time but its complicated because certain family members cant make certain times which is annoying! 

& in terms of drinking all the time im so glad you just said that you still drink coffee! I suffer from headaches/migraines too and my neurologist said that I could still drink coffee if it helps keep them away as long as i dont go overboard but ive been feeling really guilty about it because everyone else seems to think its such a big no no!

& Lucy im not sure about the fundal measurements,my next midwife appt is next wed (havent seen her since 16 weeks) so she'll probably do it then. x


----------



## MommaBarry

:coffee: i definetly have mine. I usually just have a cup in the morning first thing, and a glass of tea at lunch. I will admit, there are some days I do have second cup :shhh: I think there are far worse things we could be doing so dont feel to bad about indulging a little in the caffine. It beats taking migraine meds and living on tylenol anyday!!


----------



## Wandering

So true. my doctor said I could take something called nortriptyline during my pregnancy for migraines but i took about two and felt so bad about it that i stopped! Its got to be better to have a coffee or two a day than taking a load of tablets. You'll have to let me know how your glucose test goes as well :) Ive heard the drink is horrible! x


----------



## MommaBarry

I agree, I hate taking pills. They have tried to put my on vicoden ( a narccotic) for pain in my lower back and pelvis region. I cant do it though.

I will let you know how it goes. With my son the drink was not horride, but this is a different doctor and different lab. Hope its not to bad.


----------



## Lucyjo81

Thanks ladies, hopefully i will have my fundal height measured tomorrow :) xx


----------



## linz143

Lucyjo81 said:


> I'm hopefully going to find out tomorrow when i have mine.
> 
> On another note, do any of you ladies know when midwives start to measure your fundal height?
> 
> xx

Mine started measuring at my 22 week appointment. Measurement was 22 cm, so she said I was dead on.


----------



## Jazavac

Fundal height is kind of an outdated joke. They measured me for the first time last week and I measured about two weeks ahead. It wasn't my doctor doing it, but some nurse practitioner who was shadowing him that day.

I am still not sure if I'm doing a 3D scan. I kind of want pictures, but I'm also disappointed I can't get an appointment with an actual doctor to do it, who'd actually look at the baby from a diagnostic standpoint. Bleh.

At our hospital, glucose is orange flavoured. My test is scheduled for August 15th. Ick.


----------



## Themonkey

Glucose again tommorow blech... ours is lime flavoured and slightly flat tasting just not looking forward to it but as always looking forward to checking in with the midwife and up on the monkey muffin


----------



## mummy2be1987

I've not been giving a date for my glucose test.. Had everything else through though :-/ x


----------



## SarahDiener

I drink a coffee in the morning. Just don't go over 200mgs of caffeine and it is totally fine. If you are drinking brewed or instant you probably only want to have 1 and maybe a tea with it. If you are having espresso or espresso based drinks, you can have 2 'shots'(sometimes 3 depending on how much caffeine there is in the shot, but there isn't really a way of knowing). But a lot of lattes etc have 2 shots in them. 
Here's a wee link to the quantities if you are curious 
https://www.mayoclinic.com/health/caffeine/AN01211/

Drinking too much caffeine leads to a smaller birth rate, so the side effects aren't as bad as like the other things you shouldn't eat or eat to much of! Well at least IMO :)


----------



## Sarahcake

I had to have the first of two, 2 hour glucose tests at 16 weeks and the drink was vile lol If anyone has ever used Movicol - it tastes just like that. Well mine did...ick! 

Good luck with your glucose tests :D Hope they go well :)

I have my anomaly rescan tommorrow - get to see my little man again which is a bonus. Last scan, because im overweight the quality of the image wasnt good enough to see his heart properly. She said it looks fine but they need more detailed pictures for my records as procedure. We couldnt see his feel last time either as he had them right low in my pelvis...think were going to have the same issue as kicks are still really low :S


----------



## Jazavac

I've had two anomaly scans, too. My doctor says that's his standard procedure because then he can see if the things grow at a normal rate over the course of a month, too, instead of just knowing that, at some point, they did reach their expected size. 

I'm not looking forward to the glucose test at all, mainly because there's always a chance for it to make you sick. Ugh.


----------



## Lucyjo81

Well i had my midwife today, my blood pressure is a little high for me so i've got to go back in two weeks, i've also been getting flashy lights in my eyes and frequent headaches. She says they could be symptoms of pre-eclampsia so she wants to keep an eye on me. 

My GTT is booked for the 17th August, sooo not looking forward to it. I hate having bloods taken for a start, so to have to have it done twice and wait around for two hours on an empty stomach is not my idea of fun lol xx


----------



## Wandering

Did she measure your fundal height lucy? x


----------



## Lucyjo81

No, not this time. She has a feel of my stomach and said my fundus is at the right height so no need to measure. However when i go to my 28 week app she will measure properly then. xx


----------



## MommaBarry

Im jeaouse of all the scans. My doc only has one done since she claimed thats all my insurance pays for (unless they find something wrong) Funny when I got a bill in the mail from the imaging place my insurance only payed $75 of $300!! I got stuck with more than half the bill!!! The private scan I booked later in august doesnt even cost that much and im paying for it out of pocket no insurance and she does a better job then the place the doc sent me. :growlmad:


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Ah! Baby is on a kick-fest starting last night. He kicked me until I fell asleep, and now he's kicking me all morning. lol! He's going to have some very well-developed muscles when he gets out of there!!


----------



## SarahDiener

MommaBarry said:


> Im jeaouse of all the scans. My doc only has one done since she claimed thats all my insurance pays for (unless they find something wrong) Funny when I got a bill in the mail from the imaging place my insurance only payed $75 of $300!! I got stuck with more than half the bill!!! The private scan I booked later in august doesnt even cost that much and im paying for it out of pocket no insurance and she does a better job then the place the doc sent me. :growlmad:

Ugh, that's pretty dumb! 

My LO was kicking me in the side yesterday, it wasn't fun! It was like constantly being poked :( She's pretty quiet today though.


----------



## MommaBarry

Have any of you got a a good ol' foot to the cervix? Like kick boxing kick? OMG!!!!! The other day LO was there for a good 30 minutes. Everytime she kicked it made me flinch it hurt so bad.

Sarah wait until she finds your ribs :wacko:


----------



## SarahDiener

Our babies are such bullies :'(


----------



## MommaBarry

SarahDiener said:


> Our babies are such bullies :'(

:haha: indeed. I think thats why they are so adorable once they are born so that we dont want to poke them back


----------



## oh_so_blessed

MommaBarry said:


> Have any of you got a a good ol' foot to the cervix? Like kick boxing kick? OMG!!!!! The other day LO was there for a good 30 minutes. Everytime she kicked it made me flinch it hurt so bad.
> 
> Sarah wait until she finds your ribs :wacko:

Wow, nope. He kicks pretty hard, but it's never caused me pain. Hasn't been in the ribs and I don't think the cervix, either. Maybe I'm well-padded in there. lol!


----------



## MommaBarry

LMBO well padded :haha:

Mine hasn't got to my ribs yet. But I give her a good month and once she starts to run out of room the ribs don't stand a chance.

For the most part she stays pretty low on her head I believe since most of my kicks are towards the top of my tummy. But when she flips and kicks below, geesh. Then again, im a shorty and im not giving her much room in there in the first place.


----------



## SarahDiener

Mine was breech last scan, hopefully this isn't going to be where she stays!

You can get away with a lot when you are that cute!


----------



## MommaBarry

Chances are she will turn before the big day. Heck some of them even do it the day they are to arrive. My fx'd she does that for you!!


----------



## Lucyjo81

I haven't been experiencing any painful kicks either, i'm sure as she gets bigger and run out of room they will begin to hurt more. Also all of her kicks seems quite low down or just around my belly button. I got told today though that she is transverse, so could be why xx


----------



## linz143

She has started kicking harder lately, but nothing painful. DH FINALLY got to feel kicks last night for the first time! For weeks I've been putting his hand on my belly and saying, "Feel that?" only to hear him say "Nope" over and over. Which was really frustrating because I could literally SEE the kicks move my belly so he should have been able to feel them. Last night I ate a fudgesicle and apparently she liked it because she was going crazy in there! DH felt one and then another and then about 15 more and said, "What the hell is going on in there?!?!" I'm just so glad he finally was able to feel what my day is like!


----------



## MommaBarry

linz143 said:


> She has started kicking harder lately, but nothing painful. DH FINALLY got to feel kicks last night for the first time! For weeks I've been putting his hand on my belly and saying, "Feel that?" only to hear him say "Nope" over and over. Which was really frustrating because I could literally SEE the kicks move my belly so he should have been able to feel them. Last night I ate a fudgesicle and apparently she liked it because she was going crazy in there! DH felt one and then another and then about 15 more and said, "What the hell is going on in there?!?!" I'm just so glad he finally was able to feel what my day is like!

Yay:happydance: im so happy your DH got to feel it. Doesn't it make you feel crazy when you ask them to feel and then nothing? My LO does this to my mother all the time. I will put her hand on my tummy and she is still. The second she moves it, LO goes crazy. It's like she is playing a game and mother gets frustrated :haha:


----------



## Jazavac

Lucyjo81 said:


> Well i had my midwife today, my blood pressure is a little high for me so i've got to go back in two weeks, i've also been getting flashy lights in my eyes and frequent headaches. She says they could be symptoms of pre-eclampsia so she wants to keep an eye on me.
> 
> My GTT is booked for the 17th August, sooo not looking forward to it. I hate having bloods taken for a start, so to have to have it done twice and wait around for two hours on an empty stomach is not my idea of fun lol xx

Are they checking your urine, too? If not, make sure they start doing it. It'll give a lot clearer answer regarding preeclampsia. It's a dangerous thing to play with, so I'd make sure I'm monitored properly. What was the blood pressure?

As for the kicks, I get them low, usually. Every once in a while things bounce around, or above my bellybutton. Last time, a week ago, he was breech. A month prior to that - head down. A month prior to that - breech. Argh. I hope he turns the right way because I'm not sure the hospital would let me attempt to naturally deliver a breech baby.

The little guy was pretty quiet most of the day yesterday, then he went nuts during my breastfeeding class. Then quiet early this morning and now he's rearranging my organs, I think. Nothing painful, though. I just don't particulalry enjoy when he sits on my bladder!

My husband can feel him all the time, but he doesn't really like it; he thinks it's creepy. :haha: But he then comes back for more.


----------



## Wandering

MommaBarry said:


> Im jeaouse of all the scans. My doc only has one done since she claimed thats all my insurance pays for (unless they find something wrong) Funny when I got a bill in the mail from the imaging place my insurance only payed $75 of $300!! I got stuck with more than half the bill!!! The private scan I booked later in august doesnt even cost that much and im paying for it out of pocket no insurance and she does a better job then the place the doc sent me. :growlmad:

That sucks :( Where are you from? We get all our scans free here in the UK apart from private ones like 4d which you pay for. I've had 7 scans so far haha I think im addicted to them! x

I'd say 90% of my babys kicks are really low down. then theres the odd 10% that are around or above my belly button. She's recently started kicking what feels like my bladder really hard though which is really not a good feeling, makes me need to go the loo about a million times over! Most uncomfortable!


----------



## MommaBarry

I live in the US. Our insurance and health care system sucks compared to other countries. We pay a butt load to have health care coverage that only covers about 80% so we also have to pay for the remaining 10%


----------



## SarahDiener

I'd say most of my kicks were higher :( But I think a lot of babies right themselves once it gets more cramped in there!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Jazavac said:


> My husband can feel him all the time, but he doesn't really like it; he thinks it's creepy. :haha: But he then comes back for more.

Ahaha! My OH is the same way. He feels him and his face looks in shock when he says "Oh my God" and pulls his hand away. lol!


----------



## sexysmurf

linz143 said:


> She has started kicking harder lately, but nothing painful. DH FINALLY got to feel kicks last night for the first time! For weeks I've been putting his hand on my belly and saying, "Feel that?" only to hear him say "Nope" over and over. Which was really frustrating because I could literally SEE the kicks move my belly so he should have been able to feel them. Last night I ate a fudgesicle and apparently she liked it because she was going crazy in there! DH felt one and then another and then about 15 more and said, "What the hell is going on in there?!?!" I'm just so glad he finally was able to feel what my day is like!

 ive had the opposite, baby will kick me like mad then stop as soon as my OH puts his hand on and then she fallls asleep- seems she likes daddy's soothing hands! its great if ive been kicked for a while, he gives her daddy cuddles an i get some peace xx ive also had some serious ass kicks off her- feels likes she's trying to escape out of there !!


----------



## palacemommy

sexysmurf said:


> ive had the opposite, baby will kick me like mad then stop as soon as my OH puts his hand on and then she fallls asleep- seems she likes daddy's soothing hands! its great if ive been kicked for a while, he gives her daddy cuddles an i get some peace xx ive also had some serious ass kicks off her- feels likes she's trying to escape out of there !!


This is EXACTLY what happens with me. I try and get dh to feel her crazy hard kicks when she's literally kicking without a pause, and as soon as he puts his hand on my belly she completely calms down and stops. 

I'm starting to realize how long she's getting too. I feel a kick pretty low down way below my bellybutton and at the same time there's a little punch right up by my ribs almost. Crazy. I've even been able to see her kicking when I'm not looking and it's out the corner of my eye. When we had our 4d ultrasound the guy kept saying how muscular she is and I can absolutely see why! she's got some serious kicks in her! lol


----------



## SarahDiener

I know what you mean! When the doctor said LO was 29cm long, I was pretty surprised! I can't believe how big she is already! Few months ago she was just tiny!


----------



## BMIbaby

Hi Ladies,
I'm 22 weeks today and getting a little paranoid :cry: This is my first baby and apparently my placenta is lying at the front of my stomach which means I can't really feel the baby. I've felt a few wee flutters at the side but it's not that often. Would just be reassuring if I could feel my LO. DH keeps asking if I think he could feel it and I feel really bad that he's missing out on the kicks too. :shrug: Has anyone ever had or heard of this? Should I be worried?


----------



## SarahDiener

I think that's normal with where the placenta is lying. Kind of dulls everything. Tell your mw/doctor about it at ur next appointment. But I think once the LO is stronger, you'll both be able to feel it!


----------



## Beankeeper

I also have an anterior placenta and although there have been a few ripples that my DH has been able to feel, it's only been the last few days that we've had proper kicks. I think it also depends on where at the front the placenta is positioned. I think mine is quite high up as we can feel the movements low down and to the side but not higher up. I also have some podge which I'm sure doesn't help either, so the strongest movements I've felt are just above my pubic area.
I'm sure you'll feel more of your LO as he/she grows stronger x


----------



## Beankeeper

SarahD, I just noticed on your ticker that this is your last official week in 2nd tri! How exciting!


----------



## MommaBarry

With an anterior facing plancenta this is completly normal for how far along you are. Most women wont experience good ol kicks an punches until baby gets bigger. This could be between 25-30 weeks, or if the placenta moves (which is common as you get further along)

Dont fret BMI, you will feel your LO all the time very very soon. Just be patient. :hugs:


----------



## SarahDiener

Beankeeper said:


> SarahD, I just noticed on your ticker that this is your last official week in 2nd tri! How exciting!

Oh wow! I totally missed that! :) Last week AND down to double digits!!! :happydance:


----------



## MommaBarry

Woohoo Sarah :happydance:


----------



## Lucyjo81

Yay Sarah :) I suppose we will all start slowly moving over to 3rd tri soon. I'm still not sure when is the right time to move over though lol xx


----------



## BMIbaby

Pheeww! Thanks everyone- that's so re-assuring :hugs: I'll try to just forget about it but it was definitely getting to me a little bit. My SIL is due just a few days before me and she was telling me the baby was kicking her all the time. I guess I'm just comparing as I've never been pregnant before. :dohh:


----------



## MommaBarry

Thats what were all her for BMI, good ol support group!! :thumbup:

I have a friend who is in the same situation with her first as well and she is due a month ahead of me. I would totally not even think about it when I would tell her about seeing my LO kick and feel her roll around, that she could not feel her baby as much. Of course she was freaking out and thought something was wrong that she went to the hospital a few times to for reassurance. I felt horrible and have kept my mouth shut.
You definetly cant compare yourself to anyone elses pregnancy since the are all different. Just wait, your next pregnancy you will probably feel little one moving good and strong way earlier than alot of first time moms.


----------



## Jazavac

There's probably no reason to move the thread to the third tri. I doubt it second tri women will all of a sudden start joining November babies. :lol:

A week ago, well, 8 days ago, our little one measured something like 21cm, if I remember correctly. We're hitting our 24-week mark tomorrow and... I am getting hit, that's for sure. I got up at 5:45 this morning because neither our cat nor our baby wanted to let me sleep any further. Grrr.

BMIbaby, it all depends on where the placenta is, so there's nothing to worry about. Once the baby is bigger, you'll feel the kicks all over the place.


----------



## MommaBarry

I was wondering about that myself. If I should start a new thread in third tri or if you ladies just wanted to stay here. I am part of another thread (from my TTC buddies) and that thread is still in first tri lol, we never felt the need to move.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

MommaBarry said:


> I was wondering about that myself. If I should start a new thread in third tri or if you ladies just wanted to stay here. I am part of another thread (from my TTC buddies) and that thread is still in first tri lol, we never felt the need to move.

I think it would be normal to move the thread once all the november mommies are in their third tri. I don't see any october, september or august babies thread in the 2nd tri presently. :p


----------



## Jazavac

We could just go to the pregnancy section. I'm a member of thread there, too, it's 30+ and pregnant, or something like that. Many of the girls there are from my original thread, when we were all just TTC. We've had some new people join since, too, and the due dates are all over the place, as well.

The only reason I usually don't like moving around is simply losing all of the thread history and whatnot. But as long as I don't have to wade through random content in random subforums, I'm okay. (I'm picky and too many things annoy me. :lol:)


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Oh, the mods won't move the thread? That's too bad. :(


----------



## Jazavac

Nope, you just need to start all over again. That's how my TTC journal turned into a pregnancy one. All from scratch!


----------



## Lucyjo81

Maybe we should just stick to using this one then, even when we have all moved to 3rd tri. It would be sad to see this one disappear. This is the only thread which i really chat in as much as i do ha ha. xx


----------



## SarahDiener

Second the chattiness! I always worry about talking too much in other threads 
I do see the moderators moving thread though, so you'd think they could do it :/


----------



## MommaBarry

We can stay here if you all want to. Its NBD to me.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Or we can start a thread in third tri called "November Babies (cont...)" and post MommaBarry's first page statistics as the first post. I'm sure since we'll all be there we can just keep on chatting:) What do you think?

I usually catch this thread because I'm browsing 2nd tri forum and I just pop in. :p


----------



## MommaBarry

Either way is fine..... I can copy paste the first page and then put the link to the new thread here. So all you have to do is click the link I provide and bam were all there again. Just let me know :thumbup:


----------



## MommaBarry

Well for those who want to move here is the link

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...223-november-due-dates-cont.html#post19968027

If not, I am still subscribed to this thread and will chat on both!!


----------



## SarahDiener

Just joined the other one as well :)


----------



## MommaBarry

Sarah you just hit 1000 post! You are now chat happy under your name :thumbup:


----------



## oh_so_blessed

MommaBarry, you're an eggplant tomorrow! :D


----------



## MommaBarry

:happydance: woohoo!!!


----------



## SarahDiener

MommaBarry said:


> Sarah you just hit 1000 post! You are now chat happy under your name :thumbup:

Omg! I love how everyone else notices these things and I don't! Woah, 1000 posts :O does that mean I need to spend more time outside????


----------



## MommaBarry

lol, if the weather is anything like its been here, i would stay indoors :haha:


----------



## Jazavac

Hm. I guess I'll subscribe to the other one, too, even though I'm not yet in the 3rd tri. Actually, a whole bunch of us aren't.


----------



## MommaBarry

Were ony a couple of weeks away!!!:happydance:


----------



## Jazavac

I'm three weeks away!

And even that's like... well, depending on whichever consensus. :lol:


----------



## young_n_proud

When does third tri officially start? 28 weeks? If so I still have about 4 weeks to go! I turn 24 weeks THIS SATURDAY!! Yay for upcoming v-day! I have been like counting down the days lol. But I am already starting to schedule every two week appointments with my OB. I have my last "4 week" appointment August 8th and then it's every two weeks to hear my little one's heartbeat! Excited!


----------



## lillio

I think 3rd tri is 27 weeks onwards! That's what I'm going by anyway! Only 2 and a bit weeks for me, yay! x


----------



## Jazavac

I think the Mayo clinic says 28 weeks.


----------



## linz143

Per the forum description, 2nd tri is 13-26, and third is 27 and on.


----------



## MommaBarry

It really depends on what you look at and who you talk to in accordance with when tri's and months begin. Me being impatient I say 27, just because im ready for the last months. At the same time, I dont want to rush it...make sense at all :wacko: lol


----------



## Beankeeper

Well the way I figured it, pregnancy is measured as being 40 weeks, a third of that is 13.3333, so 40-13=27. So I'm moving over at 27 weeks!


----------



## SarahDiener

Well everyone moves over this month anyway :) So we might as well do it together!


----------



## Etee

Hey girls, 
I'm due on Nov 15, team :pink:

V-day was yesterday, getting really excited now, but still such a long way to go!!!


----------



## SarahDiener

I have left all the preparation for this tri :) I'm hoping it'll make it go faster!


----------



## MommaBarry

Etee said:


> Hey girls,
> I'm due on Nov 15, team :pink:
> 
> V-day was yesterday, getting really excited now, but still such a long way to go!!!

I have started a new thread over in third tri. Would you like me to add you to it and give you the link? Or would you just like me to add you to this one?

Congrats on the V-day :happydance:


----------



## Jazavac

Maybe you should put a link to the new thread in the first post here, too, just in case. If you haven't already, that is.

24 weeks today. Wowzers.


----------



## SarahDiener

Congrats Badger! 

I'm currently bidding on a push chair/stroller/pram/buggy for 35euros (RRP:500!). Wish me luccckk!


----------



## Jazavac

Good luck!

We got those covered... I think our kid has pretty much everything for the first six months. Maybe a few smaller things are missing, hahaha. I guess I just like to be prepared.


----------



## MommaBarry

Jazavac said:


> Maybe you should put a link to the new thread in the first post here, too, just in case. If you haven't already, that is.
> 
> 24 weeks today. Wowzers.

That's a great idea, im on it!! :happydance: to your V-day!!!

And for those of you who are new joining us, and for those of you who are just about to hit your third tri here is the link here as well. Come on over and save the page for when we all make that jump.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...3-november-due-dates-cont-4.html#post19992503


----------



## SarahDiener

SarahDiener said:


> Congrats Badger!
> 
> I'm currently bidding on a push chair/stroller/pram/buggy for 35euros (RRP:500!). Wish me luccckk!

Yayyy! Got it for 112euros instead of 500+! :)


----------



## Jazavac

Neat, what is it?

I was soooooooo mad I couldn't get just about any of the brands/styles here that are so normal and easily available in Europe!


----------



## SarahDiener

I feel the opposite! Haha, I can't ever find anything I'm looking for, and I have to get my DH to look up reviews for everything for me! 

It was a Tautonia Mistral S, like this https://www.teutonia.de/de/produkte/mistral-s.html


----------



## loopylou86

I am due 10th Nov and team pink!


----------



## Jazavac

SarahDiener said:


> I feel the opposite! Haha, I can't ever find anything I'm looking for, and I have to get my DH to look up reviews for everything for me!
> 
> It was a Tautonia Mistral S, like this https://www.teutonia.de/de/produkte/mistral-s.html

Ooooooo, I love it! I couldn't find a normal-looking, let alone affordable (by which I even meant anything under, say, $800 or so) stroller with a bassinet like that one. So we have just a regular thing, which goes all the way down to a flat position. I don't want to push the kid around in the carseat, so... hopefully it'll do.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

That stroller is very pretty, and looks like it grows with Baby, too. My mom bought us a jogging stroller, but I'd really also like to get the Baby Jogger City Mini GT because it has "forever-air" tires and is easy to collapse/open with one hand. I'm not going to actually spend that much, though, so if we don't get it as a present we'll hope that by the time we need it a new model comes out and the price drops. We figure we won't be doing much winter pushing since it snows here until April anyhow... :p By then baby has neck control and is better sitting up so options are more flexible. :)


----------



## SarahDiener

This one does the lying flat infant one, the sitting up older one, and also you can clip on the car seat if you like too! Basically it does everything  It also won all the testing groups by several consumer testing things, including the safety one! 
I'm still hoping it will fit in the car... we might have to get a new car 

Yeah, I actually don't think I'll use it that much, I can imagine I'll probably stick her in a sling a lot out of laziness about getting the big thing out of the car  Also, it snows here as well :/


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Boooo, snow! I would love to have been able to be more out and about with my little boy, but it is just bitter cold here in the winter. We are visiting family in Florida and maybe also Egypt in December, though, so baby will see the sun, yet. lol!


----------



## MommaBarry

loopylou86 said:


> I am due 10th Nov and team pink!

Yay loopy :happydance: we are about to move our thread over to third tri in a few weeks, its already up and going and the link is on the first page of this thread. Do you want me to just add you to the new one or would you prefer to stay in the second tri?


----------



## Wandering

Is any one else hungry alllllll the time at the moment!? 

In the last two weeks my appetite has gone crazy.. I just need to eat 24/7! I can only presume that the baby is going through a growth spurt and it is making me more hungry, this is what google tells me anyway :shrug:


----------



## MrsBertie

Getting quite scared by how organised you ladies sound. We decided we should start to get an idea of what we need to buy so went to kiddicare.com warehouse last sat. Basically got really confused by the entire floor of pram/ pushchair/ travel system options. Got loads to think about and think we will be going back there once my work rota allows!


----------



## SarahDiener

I'm not organised at all!! I have a bag of clothes that I'm slowly collecting, and I've just now bought a pram :)


----------



## Jazavac

This is the one we bought:

https://www.amazon.com/Bumbleride-R...3505975&sr=1-1&keywords=bumbleride+flyer+lava

It goes all the way down to 100% flat, and we also grabbed a muff so it kind of looks like a bassinet, but isn't really one. This is our thing, with the muff:

https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/s720x720/405082_10150798597298491_1375802063_n.jpg


----------



## SarahDiener

I like it, and it isn't too big, I actually didn't want a big one :O


----------



## Jazavac

It's neither big nor small. It goes from infant to who knows what (forgot the weight limit, but it goes a long way). The important part, which limited our choice here in the US, was the reversible handle which we really, really wanted.

I do plan to use a ring sling, pretty much, but we thought we'd need a stroller, too.


----------



## MommaBarry

Wandering, YES, YES, and YES!! I can NOT stay full to save my life :haha:
And your right about the growth spurt. The babies are going through some really big growth spurts at about this time. Everything is developed, they just need to gain the weight and mature their little lungs.

I have a question for some of you moms since ist not something were used to in the US. What is a Pram?


----------



## Lucyjo81

Hey ladies, hope you have had a good day :) My day has been interesting, went to the beach to make the most of the sunshine, i was happy sunbathing when suddenly a thunder storm came along. We got soaked :( ha ha. 

Ive been reading back at your posts and seen that prams are the current topic. Im getting a Quinny Buzz 3. My sister has recently had a baby, got herself the quinny but decided she doesn't like it. She got it with everything, car seat and base etc. She only wants £100 for it which is a bargain seeing as its practically brand new and paid a fortune for it all!! 

Wandering - i know exactly what you mean about being hungry all the time. I could literally eat all day and all night ha ha xx


----------



## young_n_proud

Today marks V-day for me!!!


----------



## Jazavac

A pram is exactly what Sarah has for her baby, or what basically doesn't exist here in the US. A bassinet-style stroller.

This would be one of them:

https://www.thelovelyroom.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/silver-cross-classic-sleepover-pram-pushchair.jpg

Pretty much the only one here that I found was $1300, so, uhm, I didn't buy it.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Woww! $1300?! NOT worth it!!!! 

I don't see what the fuss is about with the prams. Sarah's converts, so I get that, but do all of them convert? Why would you buy it if not. Seems like a high-priced short-lived item to me. Newborns can be carried anyhow, and before you know it they have neck control and can use a normal stroller, no?


----------



## MommaBarry

Thank you Jaz. I have been wondering what a Pram was.


----------



## destynibaby

Wandering said:


> Is any one else hungry alllllll the time at the moment!?
> 
> In the last two weeks my appetite has gone crazy.. I just need to eat 24/7! I can only presume that the baby is going through a growth spurt and it is making me more hungry, this is what google tells me anyway :shrug:

thought it was just me. but YES my appetite has picked up sooooo much. its not as bad as it was in first tri, i can actually go longer than an hour n a half without eating, but its definitely back! My grocery bill is gonna be sky high! This is one of those times i wish i was getting government assistance lol


----------



## Jazavac

The deal with prams is that.. well. You'd have to look at things from a different perspective. A great deal of people in Europe walk all day long, from one place to another. They also have a long(er) maternity leave. So they need their strollers from day 1 until the baby can actually walk great distances on its own. 

In this little Midwestern town I live in right now, I don't think people even buy strollers, for the most part. You can see, maybe, one a day somewhere, if even that many. Babies live in carseats and then those get onto a shopping cart. I actually had a lot of trouble even finding a stroller that would work on all kinds of terrains and could also live as long as we'd need it. I intend to take the kid out every single day, instead of once or twice a month, which is what people in my town do. :/

Most prams do convert into a regular, seated stroller. Some don't, depending on the brand.


----------



## corgankidd

Thank you for explaining, I always wondered what the deal with prams were. They are soo expensive and I thought they only stayed in the bassinet position - makes more sense that they convert.

Btw - I thought I was already added to this group but I guess not. I'm due Nov 13 and team :blue:!


----------



## Jazavac

They don't actually convert, I mean, the bassinet itself doesn't, but some brands just give you the seat to attach later (similar to how convertible cribs work). With some other ones, you buy your spare/different parts as you go.

The $1300 Inglesina Classic stroller was beautiful. But.. uhm, seriously, no way!


----------



## SarahDiener

Haha, yeah, I thought 500euros was a bit insane, Even though the in-laws said they would pay! Especially just so you can have a pushchair/pram for the first 3 months. I have a feeling we won't be doing much outside the house during that time


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Jaz, I dunno, we walk everyday, too. The winter is crap here, but in the summer we walk all the time as we live in a walking town. Still, I wouldn't pay that much for something that doesn't convert. I guess that's just me, though. I suppose if you have that much disposable income???... From what I've seen the regular strollers look fine. Most lie almost completely flat. I'm sure you can put in a little snuggly insert if you like. And then the thing is actually useful for more than 3 months time. I get you on the terrain, this place has terrible sidewalks from the freeze/thaw, and we have lots of state parks around that I'd like to be able to stroll baby through, so we have the need for air tires as well. Not easy to find something reasonably sized with air tires. That's why I'm probably going for the City Mini GT. It's about $350, but I think it will serve a purpose for a long while. Still, I'm hoping by the time we need it the price drops. :p I think most of the super-high priced ones are just for the name or status. I get that, too. Society does make people feel the need to compete with each other for social status, so it's become natural to do so.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

SarahDiener said:


> Haha, yeah, I thought 500euros was a bit insane, Even though the in-laws said they would pay! Especially just so you can have a pushchair/pram for the first 3 months. I have a feeling we won't be doing much outside the house during that time

Nice on not having to pay! I'm all for that!! hah. Yours converts anyhow, so it looks quite useful in the end. Hope you love it!


----------



## fraggle081112

Hi ladies
Im just catching up on the November thread!
So. Prams.... Basically over here, alot of pushchairs are only designed for babies 6+ months, so to use from birth you need to buy an additional carrycot.
The benefit of these travel systems is that essentially everything fits on to the stroller chassis.... the carrycot, seat unit 6+months (stroller seat ?!) and the car seat!

Ive gone for the icandy Peach 2:

https://www.icandyworld.com/uk/en/products/peach_pushchair_2

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## Jazavac

oh_so_blessed said:


> Jaz, I dunno, we walk everyday, too. The winter is crap here, but in the summer we walk all the time as we live in a walking town. Still, I wouldn't pay that much for something that doesn't convert. I guess that's just me, though. I suppose if you have that much disposable income???... From what I've seen the regular strollers look fine. Most lie almost completely flat. I'm sure you can put in a little snuggly insert if you like. And then the thing is actually useful for more than 3 months time. I get you on the terrain, this place has terrible sidewalks from the freeze/thaw, and we have lots of state parks around that I'd like to be able to stroll baby through, so we have the need for air tires as well. Not easy to find something reasonably sized with air tires. That's why I'm probably going for the City Mini GT. It's about $350, but I think it will serve a purpose for a long while. Still, I'm hoping by the time we need it the price drops. :p I think most of the super-high priced ones are just for the name or status. I get that, too. Society does make people feel the need to compete with each other for social status, so it's become natural to do so.

I think the main reason the ones I've found so far are so expensive is the novelty component. At most stores (including a giant BabiesRUs, they had no clue what I was even talking about when I asked for a bassinet stroller (!?) - I didn't even use the word pram). They're not so expensive in Europe, since they are part of the standard equipment. The Inglesina I mentioned here is one of the few that can be found in the US and, overall, is probably one of the most expensive brands to begin with. The whole thing is made of leather and wood, etc.


----------



## MommaBarry

I see, so Prams are like our travel systems. Except our travel systems all convert from car seat carrying, to regular strollers that can lay down for sleeping baby or toddlers.


----------



## SarahDiener

Yeah I think so, although mine takes my car seat too :)


----------



## corgankidd

oh_so_blessed said:


> Jaz, I dunno, we walk everyday, too. The winter is crap here, but in the summer we walk all the time as we live in a walking town. Still, I wouldn't pay that much for something that doesn't convert. I guess that's just me, though. I suppose if you have that much disposable income???... From what I've seen the regular strollers look fine. Most lie almost completely flat. I'm sure you can put in a little snuggly insert if you like. And then the thing is actually useful for more than 3 months time. I get you on the terrain, this place has terrible sidewalks from the freeze/thaw, and we have lots of state parks around that I'd like to be able to stroll baby through, so we have the need for air tires as well. Not easy to find something reasonably sized with air tires. That's why I'm probably going for the City Mini GT. It's about $350, but I think it will serve a purpose for a long while. Still, I'm hoping by the time we need it the price drops. :p I think most of the super-high priced ones are just for the name or status. I get that, too. Society does make people feel the need to compete with each other for social status, so it's become natural to do so.

The only baby item my husband cared about was the stroller because he wants to be able to take the baby on hikes in our state parks as well. So we had to get an all terrain. I ended up going with the Jeep stroller - very reasonably priced and I have friends who have it who love it! Also it has an ipod dock on it as well so you can listen to music or play music for your baby while walking around. 

This is the one I got
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3502257


----------



## Beankeeper

About 95+% of the prams on sale in the uk convert to a seated pushchair (stroller). Guidelines here state that a baby shouldn't be in a car seat for more than 2 hours at a time, so the carrycot (bassinet) is necessary for up to 6 months so that baby can lie flat & there is less pressure on the spine. 
I think prams/travel systems here might just cost more in the uk, an equivalent to the Jeep one that corgankidd posted a link to would likely cost £300 here. Also, our prices include tax, which I don't think you do in the US? So do you pay tax in addition to the price quoted?
It's amazing how different the culture can be from one side of the atlantic to the other!
I'm buying the bugaboo cameleon, not for the brand or status (I swore against it to start with!), but because it's light, good on all terraine, converts from pram to pushchair, retains good resale value (I know someone who just sold her 7 year old bugaboo gecko for £250!).


----------



## oh_so_blessed

NEW phenomenon for us today: Baby just had the hiccups! lol!!! Felt this weird regular twitch in my uterus, particularly down near the cervix. Maybe baby is already head-down!


----------



## Wandering

Aw wow! Cant wait to feel that!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Wandering said:


> Aw wow! Cant wait to feel that!

:) It was neat. I wouldn't have picked it out but remembered reading about hiccups before so I just sat there to confirm and they just kept regularly coming. Tiny twitches. So neat! :p


----------



## Jazavac

I'm not sure what hiccups would feel like, so I can't tell if we've had that before. We might have, because I've felt some weirdish repetitive movement here and there.

Last time we checked, on the 18th of this month, the kiddo was breech again. A month prior to that, he was head down. A month prior to that.. breech. Grr.


----------



## Jazavac

Beankeeper said:


> About 95+% of the prams on sale in the uk convert to a seated pushchair (stroller). Guidelines here state that a baby shouldn't be in a car seat for more than 2 hours at a time, so the carrycot (bassinet) is necessary for up to 6 months so that baby can lie flat & there is less pressure on the spine.
> I think prams/travel systems here might just cost more in the uk, an equivalent to the Jeep one that corgankidd posted a link to would likely cost £300 here. Also, our prices include tax, which I don't think you do in the US? So do you pay tax in addition to the price quoted?
> It's amazing how different the culture can be from one side of the atlantic to the other!
> I'm buying the bugaboo cameleon, not for the brand or status (I swore against it to start with!), but because it's light, good on all terraine, converts from pram to pushchair, retains good resale value (I know someone who just sold her 7 year old bugaboo gecko for £250!).

The guidelines are the same in Croatia, which is why I don't intend to use the carseat for nothing but car rides. It was pretty hard to find a pushchair stroller that goes all the way to a flat position for a newborn then. The brand we bought does have a carrycot I could buy, but we'll probably pass because I don't think Minnesota weather will be generous enough during those first months to actually get enough use out of the item. I plan to babywear a lot, too, so we should be good with what we have. If we'll need it,we can always order the additional part, too.


----------



## StarKatie

Hi Ladies! I'm sorry I'm a little late joining the party, but if it's ok I still will? Its nice having other ladies to chat with around the same due date. :D


----------



## corgankidd

StarKatie said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm sorry I'm a little late joining the party, but if it's ok I still will? Its nice having other ladies to chat with around the same due date. :D

Welcome! We're due the same day :)


----------



## Themonkey

corgankidd said:


> StarKatie said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! I'm sorry I'm a little late joining the party, but if it's ok I still will? Its nice having other ladies to chat with around the same due date. :D
> 
> Welcome! We're due the same day :)Click to expand...

Looks like 11/13 is going to be quite the day. Welcome aboard


----------



## SarahDiener

Welcome! 
I want hiccups...


----------



## Beankeeper

Jazavac said:


> Beankeeper said:
> 
> 
> About 95+% of the prams on sale in the uk convert to a seated pushchair (stroller). Guidelines here state that a baby shouldn't be in a car seat for more than 2 hours at a time, so the carrycot (bassinet) is necessary for up to 6 months so that baby can lie flat & there is less pressure on the spine.
> I think prams/travel systems here might just cost more in the uk, an equivalent to the Jeep one that corgankidd posted a link to would likely cost £300 here. Also, our prices include tax, which I don't think you do in the US? So do you pay tax in addition to the price quoted?
> It's amazing how different the culture can be from one side of the atlantic to the other!
> I'm buying the bugaboo cameleon, not for the brand or status (I swore against it to start with!), but because it's light, good on all terraine, converts from pram to pushchair, retains good resale value (I know someone who just sold her 7 year old bugaboo gecko for £250!).
> 
> The guidelines are the same in Croatia, which is why I don't intend to use the carseat for nothing but car rides. It was pretty hard to find a pushchair stroller that goes all the way to a flat position for a newborn then. The brand we bought does have a carrycot I could buy, but we'll probably pass because I don't think Minnesota weather will be generous enough during those first months to actually get enough use out of the item. I plan to babywear a lot, too, so we should be good with what we have. If we'll need it,we can always order the additional part, too.Click to expand...

I'm hoping our Scottish winter isn't too bad this year, one of the things that scares me the most is being at home alone for the first few months. DH might only be allowed 2 weeks off. I'm not very good at being on my own. I know some people are happy with their own company but I'm just not :-/. I also plan on baby wearing part time, but I'd be terrified of falling if it's icy! I have a lot of stupid fears! Also my back & shoulders play up sometimes so I think I'll need the pram. 
I guess I'll just have to play it all by ear, this is my first child & although I've got some baby experience with my niece & bestie's baby, I just won't know until my bean is here.


----------



## StarKatie

Thanks ladies! I'm really hoping for 11/11 I think :p anyone else? Well mostly I'm just hoping for a healthy little baby, but a cool birthday wouldn't hurt either right?

About hiccups, I'm pretty sure I've felt them a few times. Sometimes the "kicks" are a little too rhythmic and close together, ya know?


----------



## SarahDiener

Someone said I should go for 11/11/11, but... ugh that would be 10 days over due! No thanks!!! :D


----------



## 1eighty

Beankeeper said:


> I'm hoping our Scottish winter isn't too bad this year...I also plan on baby wearing part time, but I'd be terrified of falling if it's icy!

I _so _get you here. I'll only be wearing the troll if it's not icy, as I've fallen arse over tit far too many times in the winter in Scotland as it is and would be petrified of hurting him if it happened whilst babywearing!


----------



## Sarahcake

Yeah im the same, would like to carry but have the pram here for day to day things. My problem, im clumsy as hell. I trip over random things so ive been petrified about carrying him...but I really want to lol

It gets pretty icy up here in Sunderland too during the winter so im worried about that as well!


----------



## Jazavac

I wonder how'd you manage this 11/11/11 delivery? :lol: Go back in time? Or perhaps just be a month and a half overdue in order to hit 12/12/12? :lol:

A friend of mine had her boy on 10/10/10 though.


----------



## SarahDiener

yeahhhhhh, that's a point! What on earth was this woman on about then! Hahahaha. 
My birthday this year will be 13/12/12, so close :O.

I plan on baby wearing! It doesn't get too icy here, I think it is too cold, so there isnt any water around to freeze... sometimes the snow gets compacted, but people are pretty good at shovelling  Also, my DH is eager to try out an Ergo, and he doesnt fall over as much as I do!


----------



## MommaBarry

@ 1eighty
arse over tit :haha: :rofl: I Love It!!!!!


----------



## lillio

I don't think I'll do too much baby wearing... it's icy 24/7 in Ireland in the winter and I KNOW I'll fall and squash the wee dude!

On prams tho I got the Quinny Buzz 3 and luckily my friend who had a baby in January is lending me the carrycot attachment so it saved me £160! Happy days x


----------



## MommaBarry

Here in Missouri, (US) the weather changes from day to day. Last winter was very mild, no snow and the winter before was blizzard like conditions. We are currently going through a drought so of course everyone is hoping for a wet winter, excecpt me. They do not treat the roads very well where I live. So if it gets bad, I can not get out for days. 

I fully intend to baby wear, but I know it's different here. We do not walk everywhere and I wish we could. But in my town there are no sidewalks and people drive like idiots. I basically have to drive to my destination and then once there, I can wear baby. I currently have a baby sling but want to purchase another baby carrier but am not sure what to invest in.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

MommaBarry, our winter was weird last year, too. The year prior was snow, snow, snow... last year I didn't even get to use my ski pass but twice. :/ No idea what we're in for. But, I'm in a walking town and they salt the roads and walks to an excess so unless there is a blizzard overnight and you want to get out in the morning, there is no trouble. 

I've been looking at the Boba wrap for the first couple months, then we'll try out the Beco and the Ergo at our local shop and see which one suits us and baby better. I actually was thinking of trying to just find some jersey cotton cloth, I have read that if you cut it at 25-30" by 5-6 feet you have basically made the carrier. The edges roll a bit, but you get two for less than the cost one if you find the fabric so I might do that. If it were anything other than just cutting with scissors I wouldn't be on it, though, as I have no sewing skills. lol!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

SarahDiener said:


> Welcome!
> I want hiccups...

hiccups are weird. He had them again last night. Made me a little nervous as mainly it says don't worry, but then there is a remote possibility that he's wrapped in his cord and not getting enough oxygen. I hate the internet!


----------



## MommaBarry

@ oh_so
That was the first thing I thought with our first go around with hiccups too. Of course it was late at night when I was lying in bed so it was a bit hard to fall asleep as I kept wondering "is she ok". The internet can be the biggest downer at times.


----------



## SarahDiener

Yeah, stay away from google


----------



## Lucyjo81

I don't think i've experienced LO having hiccups yet, what do they feel like? xx


----------



## oh_so_blessed

To me they feel like little regular muscle twitches, but you can tell it's baby from them being the uterus. They came pretty fast, much faster than adult hiccups. They are pretty gentle compared to a kick, so if you aren't getting super evident kicks yet you might not feel hiccups at all. Also, apparently they don't really start 'til around this stage, so likely maybe half of us have babies that are doing this, and some of those won't feel them depending on how well they are feeling baby anyhow. :)


----------



## MommaBarry

Just like oh_so said. It's like a spasm, or imagine a tiny kick, in the same place over and over in a rythmic pattern. Kicks are definetly more defined and are some what sporatic compared to hiccups


----------



## Jazavac

How long do they last? Because I may or may not have felt them. There are some little twitches that are pretty repetitive, but it usually doesn't last long.

As far as the winter goes, ugh, it can be anything here. In 2010, I think we saw nothing but snow and ice for about 5 or 6 months. Last year was pretty warm and dry. I'm hoping for a good one, again, but of course I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Jaz, well, I've only had them twice so can't say what a normal period of time is, but they lasted quite a while the first time and the second time just a minute or so. I'd say they vary, kinda like our hiccups I guess. It sounds like you may have felt them! 

Oh, yes, now that I won't be getting a ski pass I'm just certain it'll be a 6 month blizzard. lol!


----------



## MommaBarry

The third tri thread is really starting to take off now. Lots of new ladies are joining us as well. 
For those of you who have not been there yet come on over.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-november-due-dates-cont-11.html#post20121073


----------



## Sarahcake

Woohoo V-DAY! :D

Not long till I can join you guys over in 3rd tri properly - 3 more weeks isnt it?


----------



## Sproutlet

Happy V-day Sarahcake!

Yes another 3 weeks until officially 3rd Tri.

I'm hoping it'll fly by xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Sproutlet said:


> Happy V-day Sarahcake!
> 
> Yes another 3 weeks until officially 3rd Tri.
> 
> I'm hoping it'll fly by xx

Thank you :) 
Im hoping so too! Over being 2nd tri now tbh lol


----------



## whatwillbex

It will def fly by! i'm moving over tomorrow. Where the heck did the time go! x


----------



## whatwillbex

Sarahcake said:


> Sproutlet said:
> 
> 
> Happy V-day Sarahcake!
> 
> Yes another 3 weeks until officially 3rd Tri.
> 
> I'm hoping it'll fly by xx
> 
> Thank you :)
> Im hoping so too! Over being 2nd tri now tbh lolClick to expand...

Ha ha! 2nd tri was soooo last trimester! :happydance:


----------



## zulab

I can't believe I'm nearly there! 26 weeks on Saturday, so I've got just over a week to go! 

Scary much!!!


----------



## Sarahcake

whatwillbex said:


> Sarahcake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sproutlet said:
> 
> 
> Happy V-day Sarahcake!
> 
> Yes another 3 weeks until officially 3rd Tri.
> 
> I'm hoping it'll fly by xx
> 
> Thank you :)
> Im hoping so too! Over being 2nd tri now tbh lolClick to expand...
> 
> Ha ha! 2nd tri was soooo last trimester! :happydance:Click to expand...

Totally :D


----------



## BeckaBoo88

Exciting stuff 25weeks today and due on 15th November! :) waiting for our name to be put on the list still :D x x x


----------



## whatwillbex

Yay! its nearly our time. Finally! I hate to wish a year away but it has to be done for this year and this year only.


----------



## SarahDiener

I think I'm going to need a good month to really get ready, but after that I think it's going to slow right down! Especially once I'm too big!


----------



## whatwillbex

I know what you mean. For some reason my mind is really active and I want to go cycling etc but with this body it ain't happening!

So this will make time go slowly for me to not being able to be as active.


----------



## mummy2be1987

2 and a bit weeks till V day for me.. think I am one of the last 2 go over with being 24th November.. 2nd trimester has flown by for me.. but we only had first scan at 13+4

Not long till bumps will be here for us all xx


----------



## SarahDiener

whatwillbex said:


> I know what you mean. For some reason my mind is really active and I want to go cycling etc but with this body it ain't happening!
> 
> So this will make time go slowly for me to not being able to be as active.

Yep! went for a walk yesterday felt full of energy and it was great until about half way through, then I wanted to curl up on the grass and go to sleep :/.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Hi ladies, had my GD test yesterday, 2-hour fasting. I will confirm that it's just awful. The first third of the orange glucola is gross but drinkable, the second third goes down slower as the body protests, the last bit made me gag a couple times. After the first hour I got dizzy and flush and the offered to lie me back in the blood draw chair because we were worried I might get sick. After 40 more mins I felt a bit better so went back and waited in thelobby. I finally got the last draw and immediately ate a boiled egg and had a bit of water. I left looking like a true hospital patient, they stuck me 4 times as one of the girls failed to get blood from a vein she chose. Awful experience. Don't have the result yet, guess I'll call the office tomorrow and see if they get it.

On an up note I'm visiting family for a few days in a beach town, and yesterday I had the best ever Syrian food in Albany ny en route. :)

Hope you ladies are having a good week:) one more week in 2nd tri:-D


----------



## whatwillbex

Hiya!

Does every one have this GD test? nobody has mentioned it to me. I have a midwife appointment next week maybe its then. Sounds awful lol


----------



## MommaBarry

whatwillbex, in the US we have a GD test between 26 and 28 weeks. But it cold be different in your neck of the woods. I would ask your midwife about it next time you see her, especially if your family has a history of diabetes. 

BeckaBoo I got you added, sorry for the slip up. Wasnt sure if you were going to go over with us to third tri or not so I added you to both lists.


----------



## whatwillbex

My family don't have a history of diabetes so I'm not sure? see what they say next Tuesday.:flower:


----------



## Wandering

whatwillbex said:


> Hiya!
> 
> Does every one have this GD test? nobody has mentioned it to me. I have a midwife appointment next week maybe its then. Sounds awful lol

Are you in the UK? My midwife told me that they only do the GD test to certain people, like if youve got a family history of it or something so im not having one either!


----------



## fraggle081112

Can i be added please?
Im due 8th November - team yellow still


----------



## MommaBarry

Got you added fraggle! :thumbup:


----------



## Beankeeper

No one has mentioned the GD test to me either. I don't have a family history of diabetes either but I am overweight so wasn't sure if I'd have to. I'll try & remember to ask at my next appt.


----------



## Lucyjo81

oh_so_blessed said:


> Hi ladies, had my GD test yesterday, 2-hour fasting. I will confirm that it's just awful. The first third of the orange glucola is gross but drinkable, the second third goes down slower as the body protests, the last bit made me gag a couple times. After the first hour I got dizzy and flush and the offered to lie me back in the blood draw chair because we were worried I might get sick. After 40 more mins I felt a bit better so went back and waited in thelobby. I finally got the last draw and immediately ate a boiled egg and had a bit of water. I left looking like a true hospital patient, they stuck me 4 times as one of the girls failed to get blood from a vein she chose. Awful experience. Don't have the result yet, guess I'll call the office tomorrow and see if they get it.
> 
> On an up note I'm visiting family for a few days in a beach town, and yesterday I had the best ever Syrian food in Albany ny en route. :)
> 
> Hope you ladies are having a good week:) one more week in 2nd tri:-D

I'm scared now :( I have mine on the 17th. Already bricking it as i HATE having bloods taken. I don't think i will fail it, just not looking forward to 12 hours of no eating, i reckon i will be a flake and end up passing out or being sick :/ xx


----------



## Jazavac

Ugh, oh_so, that sounds horrible and is exactly what I'm scared of. I don't mind the blood draws and my test is not even fasting (?!), but I'm already panicking because there's a chance I'll get sick from the glucose. I've had it before, it was not even flavoured and it was disgusting. I didn't get sick either, but nobody guarantees that I'd be okay this time. Etc.

Mine's scheduled for the 15th.


----------



## MommaBarry

My glucose test is tomorrow at 11. Bleck, then im taking DS school clothes shopping. Heres hoping it doesnt make me to sick and that I pass!!


----------



## SarahDiener

My Glucose test was fine, and really easy. I only had to do the hour one though.


----------



## fraggle081112

Do they not do these in the UK?!
Saw midwife on monday and she just dipped my pee!


----------



## Sarahcake

Yup Fraggle, im in the UK and the one im going to on my 20th will be my 2nd GTT. They just dont offer them to everyone. Im not sure what would qualify you so to speak for one, but if they Havant asked, I guess they don't think it will be an issue for you.


----------



## SarahDiener

I think they are fairly common everywhere :/


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Awe, sorry to make it scary, ladies. I think the non-fasting would be fine, gross but probably not make you dizzy. The fasting one is rough. That says I'm glad to not do the 1-hour because a lot of people end up having to go back after that for a 2- or 3-hour and I'm glad not to ever drink that stuff again. 

I'd just say if you feel a little flush let them know you need a place to lie back and a cold compress- better to be needy than sick. Cheers, :)


----------



## Lucyjo81

I've only been offered the 2 hour GD, does anyone know what would happen after that if i failed it? 

On a happy note i'm now on the double digit countdown, 99 days to go!! Woohoo :) xx


----------



## sexysmurf

anyone else started to now feel like theyve just run a marathon- im out of breath, face flushed and just generally feel like im out of breath ?? it normally happens when i lie on my back-i know shouldnt do but sometimes i forget, but now its happening a lot x


----------



## A_K_and_K

I am starting to get "uncomfortable" during the night...I have to have a pillow underneath my stomach (though I'm still not really showing!!! Still just look fat!) but then it's so much effort to roll over, and we have 3 dogs, 2 who sleep on the bed with us (the other is too short and can't jump up lol). The two dogs are a Pitbull (60 lbs) and lab mix (75 lbs), and they have taken to hogging SO's side...so he ends up on MY side, and I end up with about 2 inches of sleeping space!!

Add onto that if SO is not sleeping on his side facing the opposite direction from me he SNORES SO LOUD!! I wake up multiple times per night to not only empty my freaking bladder, but to roll him over as he usually ends up on his back!

Then I have to contend with the fact the dogs are on his side and he CAN'T roll over, so I push and shove and push and shove until he finally moves over a bit and the dogs move...

:dohh: Urgh. I am totally prepared for the not sleeping part of having a baby. But SO sleeps through EVERYTHING. He is going to be in for one rude awakening in a few months!!!

:cry: On another note I am totally emotional today. Feel like crying about everything. The fact that I will be having a baby in 3 months' time is starting to really scare me. Anyone else terrified about becoming a parent? :cry:

I know it will be fine, and we will adjust to our new roles in life, but I'm just scared!


----------



## SarahDiener

Crate the dogs or kick them out! You need some sleep :( And lack of sleep always makes me cry about things! Plus, will you have them on the bed when the baby comes? 

Yeah, and sexysmurf, I've been getting the breathy thing when lying back for ages. Sometimes I wake up in the night and feel really dizzy because I'm on my back. As for other dizziness, I'm always dizzy  If I get up to fast the whole room swims!


----------



## A_K_and_K

SarahDiener said:


> Crate the dogs or kick them out! You need some sleep :( And lack of sleep always makes me cry about things! Plus, will you have them on the bed when the baby comes?


The dogs are our first furbabies and we'd never kick them off the bed!:cloud9: Baby will be sleeping in the crib right next to the bed (on my side) since I plan to breastfeed. 

We have a King size bed as well, it's crazy how much space 2 humans and 2 dogs take up, lol!!

I'm just grumbling :blush:


----------



## SarahDiener

When I'm home I have a cat and a dog on my bed. We have a small burmese, and somehow she manages to take up half our king... she loves to sleep under the covers and press her feet against you... essentially pushing you further out of the bed... Our dog managed to fall off the bed once, so he tends to sleep on the floor after initial cuddles. :) I miss them so much!!!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Oh, I feel unwell if I lie on my back, too. Heart starts beating harder and oxygen feels low.

Lucy, if you fail the 2-hour you are considered to have GD.

Happy to report I don't have GD. The MW said all of my numbers looked great, not borderline or anything. Whew! So glad that first tri weight gain didn't bite me in the bum!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Awe, AK, that's rough you're not getting sleep. You might need a cosleeper for the pups! I couldn't handle oh close to me. We have a king and have a no cuddle policy once were ready to really sleep. Lol! But were going to bedshare for a little bit with baby so I'll be moving a little to his side to make space for baby between me and a bedrail. Guess well adjust, but he runs hot! Right now were far apart, just me and my enormous preggers pillow. :p

Not yet got the new parent jitters, still crazy excited. Just got tons of clothes from family. Yaaaayyy!!!


----------



## A_K_and_K

oh_so_blessed said:


> Awe, AK, that's rough you're not getting sleep. You might need a cosleeper for the pups! !

Guess what? They DO make cosleepers for dogs:



https://www.armsreach.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=122

Holy cow!! Hahahahah!!


----------



## SarahDiener

LOL!!! Get an arm's reach for the LO and the puppies :).

I wanted an arm's reach, but they don't sell them in Germany :'(.


----------



## MommaBarry

The armsreach is what im getting for my LO! I think we are getting the esprsso with dots design and im going to dress it up with bits of pink to make it more girly.


----------



## SarahDiener

MommaBarry said:


> The armsreach is what im getting for my LO! I think we are getting the esprsso with dots design and im going to dress it up with bits of pink to make it more girly.

Jealous :'(.


----------



## MommaBarry

Im ordering mine offline. 
Sarah do they ship to Germany? Or do you have family outside of Germany that could order it and then ship one to you? Sounds like a hassle but would be so worth it! Except the sheets. I am not paying that much for a set of sheets. I think Gerber makes a bassinet sheet that fits the co-sleeper


----------



## SarahDiener

Not anyone I'd want to ask. Most of my family and friends are in NZ and they don't have it there either .


----------



## MommaBarry

Boo to that!!! I hate it when companies dont ship world wide. There have been items I have seen and wanted, but are not available in the US and they wont ship here either. :nope: Its a major bummer


----------



## Lucyjo81

I've found that too, i'm totally in love with Carters clothing but we can't get it over here in the UK. They do ship however it costs £20 shipping fees! Not worth it in the end :( xx


----------



## MommaBarry

OMG I wish you could make a trip to the US. Carters clothes are so cheap here and good quality. Maybe we mothers should unite, make baby things, and ship world wide without charging an arm and a leg!


----------



## Lucyjo81

I like the sound of that ha ha. It is ridiculous the amount companies charge for shipping these days!! 
I'm keeping tabs on my friends that are travelling around as a few of them go to the US now and again, so i may just have to give them a list of the clothes i like for them to bring back ;) xx


----------



## SarahDiener

Oh I so want to make a trip to the UK for baby shopping!!!


----------



## Lucyjo81

Maybe we should all swap lives for like a week or so, just so we can go shopping in the shops we don't have where we live lol. Dibbs going to the US  Ha ha. xx


----------



## Jazavac

You don't have Carters in the UK? It's all over Croatia, for instance. Hm.


----------



## Lucyjo81

Nope, no Carters :( They sometimes have some stock in our TK Maxx but only on the very odd occasion and you have got to be quick else it gets snapped up. I also love Gymboree, another shop we don't have here. Sucks. xx


----------



## SarahDiener

Hey I found this, it says international shipping. https://www.carters.com :O

Although I love how they have the same prices in euros as they do in US prices. They love to do that!! :dohh:


----------



## Lucyjo81

I had a look on there Sarah, i could easily rack up a small fortune, its just the shipping to the UK costs so damn much. I literally put 2 outfits in the basket and i'm already looking at £55!! 

I've had a look on Ebay and there seems to be a fair few carters outfits on there, so i think i know what i'll be doing when i have some money to spare :) xx


----------



## MommaBarry

Wow this thread has gone quite. I think that's a first :haha:. Lots of conversation going on in third tri if you all want to come over and chat away. Im posting a link to the thread below

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-november-due-dates-cont-39.html#post20284929


----------

